# Rfid scan



## instockout (Sep 7, 2016)

Second week of rfid scan, first week was a loss, had all scans deleted due to an error.... Second week, only needed another thousand or so to be green, same error. Five/six hours of work gone. So basically speed walked the salesfloor/backroom and got 23000 scans in an hour and a half. How's everyone else's going?


----------



## Spitfire (Sep 7, 2016)

Was it the Something's Wrong MD3 error? If so, switch out to settings and see if you got disconnected from tcwireless. It can happen if you spend too long in a dead zone in the store. If so, reconnect, switch back to Checkpoint and hit Try Again.

Some stores in my group have also had luck clearing the MD3 error by walking the zebra gun far away from the MyDevice, then waiting for the Device Out Of Range error in Checkpoint. Supposedly if you then bring the zebra gun back in range it'll allow you to clear both errors. Sounds like nonsense to me, but I suppose it's worth a shot before quitting and erasing hours of work.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 7, 2016)

I haven't actually seen anyone doing anything RFID related since the tagging phase finished up a few weeks ago. Maybe it gets done in the evenings or something.

Also, our only Instocks TM quit so they wouldn't have to deal with this. We've been scheduling random TMs for the normal instocks task list.


----------



## instockout (Sep 7, 2016)

MrGlobal said:


> Was it the Something's Wrong MD3 error? If so, switch out to settings and see if you got disconnected from tcwireless. It can happen if you spend too long in a dead zone in the store. If so, reconnect, switch back to Checkpoint and hit Try Again.
> 
> Some stores in my group have also had luck clearing the MD3 error by walking the zebra gun far away from the MyDevice, then waiting for the Device Out Of Range error in Checkpoint. Supposedly if you then bring the zebra gun back in range it'll allow you to clear both errors. Sounds like nonsense to me, but I suppose it's worth a shot before quitting and erasing hours of work.


Did all that, nothing worked. Sadly had to exit out and start over


----------



## Bosch (Sep 7, 2016)

We shall see tomorrow.. Last week was a cluster scanner died.. Scan lost..

Who the fuck decided all the data is stored on the actual handheld? That is the dumbest thing EVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kroneru (Sep 7, 2016)

Bosch said:


> We shall see tomorrow.. Last week was a cluster scanner died.. Scan lost..
> 
> Who the fuck decided all the data is stored on the actual handheld? That is the dumbest thing EVER!!!!!!!!!



It's Target so that decision sound _Spot_ on. I'll see myself out...


----------



## instockout (Sep 7, 2016)

Bosch said:


> We shall see tomorrow.. Last week was a cluster scanner died.. Scan lost..
> 
> Who the fuck decided all the data is stored on the actual handheld? That is the dumbest thing EVER!!!!!!!!!


At least have it auto save every so often...


----------



## Bosch (Sep 7, 2016)

instockout said:


> At least have it auto save every so often...



Anyone who used old school Microsoft word or WordPerfect knows this.. Anytime you do a project every time you get part finished you save it so when it crashes you have a safe point. But no! We don't need that! The scan will always go perfect and smooth so they won't need to save it in sections.


----------



## instockout (Sep 7, 2016)

We had to take the iPod out of the MyDevice shell so we could keep it charged.


----------



## Rolling CAFS (Sep 8, 2016)

We have a portable charger that we have when the mydevice goes low...we don't have to remove the case. What I don't get is the damn extras...how does it affect the scan? We were told add extras to expected and you have to reach whatever 98% is of that number...our extras run from 600-1100...someone care to explain why so much cause nobody can do it at my store


----------



## Ajax11 (Sep 8, 2016)

Rolling CAFS said:


> We have a portable charger that we have when the mydevice goes low...we don't have to remove the case. What I don't get is the damn extras...how does it affect the scan? We were told add extras to expected and you have to reach whatever 98% is of that number...our extras run from 600-1100...someone care to explain why so much cause nobody can do it at my store



Extras = items that have RFID tags that are not part of the phase 1 rollout.  So the machine picks them up, even though they are not something it is interested in researching.


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 8, 2016)

I don't take the numbers/counts seriously during the RFID scan since the week it said for one department:
Expected: 0
Missed: 3
What?
As long as I get 98% or above, I'm good.


----------



## ISMike (Sep 8, 2016)

Extras seem to be phase 1 items that you've found more of than the OnHands in the system. (3 OH for an item you found 7 of the same one, 4 extra since they weren't expected)
Otherwise we'd have a lot more extras walking through departments that don't count (Like shoes)
Easiest way to find your % is (1-(Missing/Expected))


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 8, 2016)

A lot of our extras seem to sorta even out. Like if sunglasses say 11 missed, and we have exactly 11 extra.


----------



## Sez2798 (Sep 8, 2016)

have yet to hit 98%. highest ive gotten is 96.8. Recently had 84 missing in bath. Walked past an endcap PACKED with washcloths and on a hunch peeked at the tagged. None of them were enabled. Checked to see when we last recevied them..it was a week after our tag up process. I am willing to bet we received these untagged. THAAAAANKSSS Spot. 

My understanding of extras was that it was items that we have more than what it thought we had for ohs? Would love to know if thats correct. 

this process was fun, the very first time, now wednesdays fill me with dread.


----------



## ISMike (Sep 8, 2016)

Sez2798 said:


> have yet to hit 98%. highest ive gotten is 96.8. Recently had 84 missing in bath. Walked past an endcap PACKED with washcloths and on a hunch peeked at the tagged. None of them were enabled. Checked to see when we last recevied them..it was a week after our tag up process. I am willing to bet we received these untagged. THAAAAANKSSS Spot.
> 
> My understanding of extras was that it was items that we have more than what it thought we had for ohs? Would love to know if thats correct.
> 
> this process was fun, the very first time, now wednesdays fill me with dread.


My store hasn't hit the goal either - almost though... 0.3% away this week. We've definitely received product well after our tagging days that came untagged as well which doesn't help, nor does the fact that many tagged pieces just don't get picked up by the scanner anyway (damaged tags from being bent, etc?) 
Very frustrating overall.


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 8, 2016)

We're still constantly getting nontagged product as well.


----------



## TheInnocentOne (Sep 8, 2016)

The first two weeks of scanning went well. Today we had our first dreaded error. Kicked out of the app and wouldn't let us start over even. Told we have to wait till next week. Most likely we'll have a bigger amount to scan now come then.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 8, 2016)

TheInnocentOne said:


> The first two weeks of scanning went well. Today we had our first dreaded error. Kicked out of the app and wouldn't let us start over even. Told we have to wait till next week. Most likely we'll have a bigger amount to scan now come then.



Ours was actually smaller after we lost last weeks scan. 

I left with 28k out of 30k. Hoping it went well. Scheduling me a short day on scan day isn't working well.


----------



## semantics (Sep 8, 2016)

instockout said:


> We had to take the iPod out of the MyDevice shell so we could keep it charged.


We 3m velcroed a ipod to the scanner plus one of those batteries we sell in electronics so we can keep that ipod charged.


----------



## TheInnocentOne (Sep 8, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Ours was actually smaller after we lost last weeks scan.
> 
> I left with 28k out of 30k. Hoping it went well. Scheduling me a short day on scan day isn't working well.


Well that's reassuring then, hopefully ours does the same. How short of a shift did they give you?


----------



## Bosch (Sep 8, 2016)

TheInnocentOne said:


> Well that's reassuring then, hopefully ours does the same. How short of a shift did they give you?



A half day that ends with an hour of scan time left. So I toss the mydevice on the charger while my team goes to lunch and I go home. They finish it supposedly. Last week it didn't work so well.


----------



## Goingstrong (Sep 8, 2016)

Sez2798 said:


> have yet to hit 98%. highest ive gotten is 96.8. Recently had 84 missing in bath. Walked past an endcap PACKED with washcloths and on a hunch peeked at the tagged. None of them were enabled. Checked to see when we last recevied them..it was a week after our tag up process. I am willing to bet we received these untagged. THAAAAANKSSS Spot.
> 
> My understanding of extras was that it was items that we have more than what it thought we had for ohs? Would love to know if thats correct.
> 
> this process was fun, the very first time, now wednesdays fill me with dread.



Where are you finding your metrics for RFID or are you just calculating yourself?

We were also told extras don't count into your percentage, which sucks.


----------



## Rolling CAFS (Sep 9, 2016)

Sooooo my exec team has 3 versions of calculating RFID %
1.  Expected x's .98= what you should hit
2.  Expected+extras x's .98= goal
3.  Scanned + extras x's .98= goal
I seriously laugh so flippin hard watching them pull out phones and calculate percentage and none are the same...that's when panic sets in for them


----------



## ISMike (Sep 9, 2016)

Rolling CAFS said:


> Sooooo my exec team has 3 versions of calculating RFID %
> 1.  Expected x's .98= what you should hit
> 2.  Expected+extras x's .98= goal
> 3.  Scanned + extras x's .98= goal
> I seriously laugh so flippin hard watching them pull out phones and calculate percentage and none are the same...that's when panic sets in for them


None of those are really right since counted includes the extras. Expected*0.02 = # of missing allowed for 98%


----------



## instockout (Sep 9, 2016)

TheInnocentOne said:


> The first two weeks of scanning went well. Today we had our first dreaded error. Kicked out of the app and wouldn't let us start over even. Told we have to wait till next week. Most likely we'll have a bigger amount to scan now come then.


Think it has more to do with the inventory your system thinks you have, not how much you've actually scanned.


----------



## Sez2798 (Sep 9, 2016)

As the backroom and instocks tl, i REALLY dont have enough time to weekly run through the store and ensure everything is untagged/tag up 500 items that spot sent us.


Goingstrong said:


> Where are you finding your metrics for RFID or are you just calculating yourself?
> 
> We were also told extras don't count into your percentage, which sucks.



we are doing what ISMike said above. expected times .02=x and aiming to get the missed number to x. i havent seen anything about metrics for RFID yet; really wish they would so I can investigate stuff.


----------



## Goingstrong (Sep 9, 2016)

MySupport told us take your counted - extra/expected x 100.


----------



## ISMike (Sep 9, 2016)

Goingstrong said:


> MySupport told us take your counted - extra/expected x 100.


That will work out the same as what I said except with more math. 1-(missing/expected) will get you the % found as well.


----------



## SrTLall (Sep 12, 2016)

We have been scanning until our scans reach  (.98 x expected) and somehow each week we have ended up at 100% per our dtls recap. Not quite sure how we keep reaching 100%. Not quite sure how another store in the district achieved 101%?!


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 13, 2016)

Does anyone else look forward to their Cycle Scan? It's become my favorite day of the week (aside from my day off )


----------



## Bosch (Sep 13, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> Does anyone else look forward to their Cycle Scan? It's become my favorite day of the week (aside from my day off )



No. Do we actually get a MyDevice that is charged(we label one for RFID but its been taken multiple times by overnight). Will we actually get to scan and not work a hour long stupid huddle. Will I get it to the point that when I leave they can actually finish it. ETL breathing down my neck every 15min of how many counts, TL trying to use two guns so we get done faster(which I doubt we can do since data is stored in handheld). So it's a fun day. Last week he did this weeks scan and they submitted both so who knows what will happen this week cause it is already done. 

Now they already trying to jam phase II crap on us. But cutting hours at the same time.


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 13, 2016)

Bosch said:


> No. Do we actually get a MyDevice that is charged(we label one for RFID but its been taken multiple times by overnight). Will we actually get to scan and not work a hour long stupid huddle. Will I get it to the point that when I leave they can actually finish it. ETL breathing down my neck every 15min of how many counts, TL trying to use two guns so we get done faster(which I doubt we can do since data is stored in handheld). So it's a fun day. Last week he did this weeks scan and they submitted both so who knows what will happen this week cause it is already done.
> 
> Now they already trying to jam phase II crap on us. But cutting hours at the same time.




Ah... Yeah that sounds gross . They don't have dayside huddles at my store anymore, only the closing team gets them. I enjoy RFID day just because it's the only day I'm left alone to do what I need to do, instead of the usual being pulled in 50 directions.

Two zebras? The first week we tried to do that and only one of the zebras would pick up the scans. Both wouldn't at the same time.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 13, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> Two zebras? The first week we tried to do that and only one of the zebras would pick up the scans. Both wouldn't at the same time.



I keep trying to tell them but they won't listen, since I have done stuff like this before. I knew it when the data was stored on the handheld, it never has the chance to merge and delete dupes which takes longer than you think. Why spot didn't bother. But they keep shoving the idea out there. 

How about we get good with one and get it solid before we "get fancy" K? K.

And what is weird? I still like my job. Really I do.


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 14, 2016)

Bosch said:


> I keep trying to tell them but they won't listen, since I have done stuff like this before. I knew it when the data was stored on the handheld, it never has the chance to merge and delete dupes which takes longer than you think. Why spot didn't bother. But they keep shoving the idea out there.
> 
> How about we get good with one and get it solid before we "get fancy" K? K.
> 
> And what is weird? I still like my job. Really I do.




Why would they listen to anyone  knowledgeable? Lol! Don't be silly . And good luck with this weeks.. hopefully it worked out. I'm impressed that there was time to do both of them at once.


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 14, 2016)

I scan 4A to 12N only stopping for my two 15s and 30. During those 3 breaks the myDevice goes on the charger with a note rubber banded to it saying "Do Not Touch." God have mercy on the soul of any other TM who disregards that note.

During scan day I am untouchable: no huddle, no zone, no backup.

Bosch, you will be vindicated on the two Zebra decision when (if?) the RFID  scan report starts showing up on Workbench and your store is around 50%. You will owe them a BIG "I told you so!"

Finally, anyone know what day of the week Phase 2 of the scan will take place? If they think we can do it the same day as Phase 1, then they will have to extend the deadline from 12 noon or actually have two Zebras do it at the same time.


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 14, 2016)

After the experience Bosch had, I'm terrified to let it charge normally. A trusted friend babysits it while it charges via our portable battery during my break.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 14, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> I scan 4A to 12N only stopping for my two 15s and 30. During those 3 breaks the myDevice goes on the charger with a note rubber banded to it saying "Do Not Touch." God have mercy on the soul of any other TM who disregards that note.
> 
> During scan day I am untouchable: no huddle, no zone, no backup.
> 
> ...



I know just my gut tells me not to use two guns.. Data stored on the handheld tells me they can't merge and that it will kill our stats.. Cause I also have the feeling it will only accept one upload at a time. And sending two uploads one overwrites the previous. But what do I know???


----------



## bigal (Sep 14, 2016)

Does anyone know what areas Phase 2 will include?


----------



## SrTLall (Sep 15, 2016)

Bosch said:


> No. Do we actually get a MyDevice that is charged



What we have done in my store is:

The myDevice designated for RFID is permanently stored in the STLs office.

We requisitioned an item called 'Outdoor Tech Kodiak Power Bank.' What this item does is, when connected to a myDevice, it extends the life of the myDevice so that it will maintain a full charge throughout the shift.  We found that a fully charged myDevice registers scans more quickly (whether or not this is beneficial is TBD).  Both the power bank and myDevice fit comfortably in a myDevice holster.

The catch?

You must remove the actual ipod from the red scanning cartridge so that is can be connected to the power bank. None of the bits our PMT were small enough, so, we visited the local hardware store to find the correct size.  Apparently removing the myDevice is against some sort of Target law, but, WHATEVER!?!!?... We are getting our scans in unimpeded by the errors associated with a myDevice running on a low battery.

What I don't understand is why our STL thinks he has quarentine that one myDevice in his office for the whole week. We can plug any myDevice into the power bank and run on full charge!


----------



## Bosch (Sep 15, 2016)

STL office - that's a joke nothing is sacred from overnight..


----------



## SrTLall (Sep 15, 2016)

Bosch said:


> STL office - that's a joke nothing is sacred from overnight..



IMO we don't need a myDevice designated solely for RFID since you can plug any myDevice into the power bank and it instantly receives power for a whole shift, and longer.


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 15, 2016)

bigal said:


> Does anyone know what areas Phase 2 will include?


Based on the carton labels and tags coming in, I'm guessing the rest of mens, shoes, jewelry, and possibly intimates. Maybe the rest of home, also?


----------



## Bosch (Sep 15, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> Based on the carton labels and tags coming in, I'm guessing the rest of mens, shoes, jewelry, and possibly intimates. Maybe the rest of home, also?




Can they get %100 of the phase one crap labeled before we start adding new stuff.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 15, 2016)

Not to mention several of the racks I found today that were not marked for RFID and had to get marked. All over Women's, boys and girls hanging.. And some domestics Hundreds of items..

Who was supposed to mark that crap when it came in slipped and will be getting a big talking with to find out why they took the lazy way out.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 15, 2016)

T6 screwdriver will open the mydevice case.


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 21, 2016)

Has anyone run into a problematic Zebra? I don't even know if that's an issue yet.. if it can be blamed on them. But two weeks ago I had a bad feeling about the one I was using.. not sure it was picking things up properly. Ended up with that same one this week, not even thinking about preferring the other one, and somehow missed almost an entire department. Went through multiple times, and for the first time we missed the 98%. Got stuck at 97%.


----------



## instockout (Sep 21, 2016)

Today I was scanning, and while I was on break it was sitting on the table, with no merchandise even close, and it picked up 60ish scans... Have no idea what it was, but it counted as stuff needed so I didn't even ask


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 21, 2016)

Here is Phase 2:


----------



## instockout (Sep 21, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> Here is Phase 2:
> View attachment 2552


Great now my list will be around 50k


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 21, 2016)

instockout said:


> Today I was scanning, and while I was on break it was sitting on the table, with no merchandise even close, and it picked up 60ish scans... Have no idea what it was, but it counted as stuff needed so I didn't even ask


Some one was probably pushing a tub past on the sales floor.

I wish there was a way to decrease the sensitivity of the Zebra. Our first aisle of Bedding is across from Boys and I know when I'm scanning Bedding I'm picking up items in Boys. I would prefer the Zebra to have a range of no more than a foot and a half. That way it would stop beeping when I scanned everything in that 18" zone and I could move on. Now, even if I thoroughly scan a section and I still get a beep I can't be sure if the beep is for something I'm right in front of or in an adjacent aisle.


----------



## instockout (Sep 21, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> Some one was probably pushing a tub past on the sales floor.
> 
> I wish there was a way to decrease the sensitivity of the Zebra. Our first aisle of Bedding is across from Boys and I know when I'm scanning Bedding I'm picking up items in Boys. I would prefer the Zebra to have a range of no more than a foot and a half. That way it would stop beeping when I scanned everything in that 18" zone and I could move on. Now, even if I thoroughly scan a section and I still get a beep I can't be sure if the beep is for something I'm right in front of or in an adjacent aisle.


Not me... For the sole purpose of me circling an area and picking up almost all of it, then quickly going in and picking everything up. But also I doubt it was a random rub, because my breakroom is pretty far away from everything.


----------



## Noiinteam (Sep 21, 2016)

instockout said:


> Not me... For the sole purpose of me circling an area and picking up almost all of it, then quickly going in and picking everything up. But also I doubt it was a random rub, because my breakroom is pretty far away from everything.



Those random rubs will get you every time, lol


----------



## SrTLall (Sep 21, 2016)

instockout said:


> Today I was scanning, and while I was on break it was sitting on the table, with no merchandise even close, and it picked up 60ish scans... Have no idea what it was, but it counted as stuff needed so I didn't even ask



Lots of stores were missing the WHOLE infants department today.

Solution? Go scan the boxes on the salvage pallet...

Cmon Spot, deactivate those RFIDs!


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 21, 2016)

SrTLall said:


> Lots of stores were missing the WHOLE infants department today.
> 
> Solution? Go scan the boxes on the salvage pallet...
> 
> Cmon Spot, deactivate those RFIDs!




Infant girls is the dept I missed today . First week not making the minimum goal.. ugh. It didn't even seem like it picked up enough for what was on the floor, though. Did multiple laps through the SF & BR.


----------



## SrTLall (Sep 21, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> Infant girls is the dept I missed today . First week not making the minimum goal.. ugh. It didn't even seem like it picked up enough for what was on the floor, though. Did multiple laps through the SF & BR.


Exactly, you needed to scan the salvage pallet, we had about 150 expected in that department, every single one of them was boxed up on the salvage pallet.


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 21, 2016)

SrTLall said:


> Exactly, you needed to scan the salvage pallet, we had about 150 expected in that department, every single one of them was boxed up on the salvage pallet.



Yeah, we missed about 300. We couldn't figure out what went wrong... thanks for this. At least now I know it wasn't just us.


----------



## instockout (Sep 21, 2016)

SrTLall said:


> Lots of stores were missing the WHOLE infants department today.
> 
> Solution? Go scan the boxes on the salvage pallet...
> 
> Cmon Spot, deactivate those RFIDs!


Haha yeah I happened upon the salvage pallet... My big one was children's socks and underwear... I was missing like 350,couldnt find it anywhere. It was weird.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 21, 2016)

instockout said:


> Haha yeah I happened upon the salvage pallet... My big one was children's socks and underwear... I was missing like 350,couldnt find it anywhere. It was weird.



Scan it even if they have closed the box? My scan is tomorrow..


----------



## Sez2798 (Sep 21, 2016)

holy cow i am so happy I read this.
was missing 400 something from inf/tod girl, 100 something from newborn, and 100 something from inf/tod boy. Drove myself and my sf etl NUTS searching for it. why the HELL would I ever think to go scan the salvage pallet. So so frustrating.


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 22, 2016)

Time to go figure out how to tell my STL what the problem was, without saying how I found out. Lol. I'm so frustrated because not only did it mess up the goal percentage, but I scanned past the 12pm deadline trying to find the crap.


----------



## SrTLall (Sep 22, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> Time to go figure out how to tell my STL what the problem was, without saying how I found out. Lol. I'm so frustrated because not only did it mess up the goal percentage, but I scanned past the 12pm deadline trying to find the crap.



My friend's brother's mom's cousin works at Target and told his sister's nephew's father-in-law's talking parrot that he had to scan the salvage pallet to to achieve 98%. At least that's what the parrot told me.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 22, 2016)

It's not going well. Cradle unplugged this morning and now the zebra is back in the charger hopefully to charge enough to not lose the 20k out of 25k we need with two hours left. Backroom not touched. 

I am leaving let them fucking deal with the idiocy. I'm done.


----------



## instockout (Sep 22, 2016)

Bosch said:


> It's not going well. Cradle unplugged this morning and now the zebra is back in the charger hopefully to charge enough to not lose the 20k out of 25k we need with two hours left. Backroom not touched.
> 
> I am leaving let them fucking deal with the idiocy. I'm done.


Backup batteries aren't charged?


----------



## Bosch (Sep 22, 2016)

instockout said:


> Backup batteries aren't charged?



Not allowed to swap zebra batteries.. Not my choice.. I left. Let them figure it out!


----------



## instockout (Sep 22, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Not allowed to swap zebra batteries.. Not my choice.. I left. Let them figure it out!


You can absolutely swap them out... I do it every scan. Works perfectly fine.


----------



## instockout (Sep 22, 2016)

Actually I didn't have too last scan, but that's only because I got it done before I needed too. But you can, eventually your MyDevice will have a notification saying your scanner is at or below 20%,just change out the batteries on the zebra and you'll be fine. As long as you don't switch out the zebra or MyDevice.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 22, 2016)

instockout said:


> Actually I didn't have too last scan, but that's only because I got it done before I needed too. But you can, eventually your MyDevice will have a notification saying your scanner is at or below 20%,just change out the batteries on the zebra and you'll be fine. As long as you don't switch out the zebra or MyDevice.



What I was thinking, but the batteries were also in the unplugged cradle so who knows how much they actually had on them.. But I had a feeling that you could, next time I won't ask or will do a "proof of concept" with a small amount of data that if lost no biggie. Just to prove it works. But they are so afraid of data loss, that they won't let you do anything. This I have a feeling is going to cost them any chance of getting close to the number we need. Cause no backroom done, no second sweep of salesfloor. It would have been worse had my co-worker had not caught the cradle being unplugged this morning. Who knows how long it sat no plugged in..

And I found a crap load of clothes not RFID tagged. Guest services isn't getting it done when they come in on returns. I also found a bunch of towels that weren't tagged, but they could actually not be on the list.. They are the monogrammed ones that just set or will set.

The infants stuff where people needed to scan the salvage pallet? Yeah ours was already gone so no hope there.


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 22, 2016)

We just found out none of that "kind is cool" clothing in boys & girls is rfid tagged.


----------



## instockout (Sep 22, 2016)

Bosch said:


> What I was thinking, but the batteries were also in the unplugged cradle so who knows how much they actually had on them.. But I had a feeling that you could, next time I won't ask or will do a "proof of concept" with a small amount of data that if lost no biggie. Just to prove it works. But they are so afraid of data loss, that they won't let you do anything. This I have a feeling is going to cost them any chance of getting close to the number we need. Cause no backroom done, no second sweep of salesfloor. It would have been worse had my co-worker had not caught the cradle being unplugged this morning. Who knows how long it sat no plugged in..
> 
> And I found a crap load of clothes not RFID tagged. Guest services isn't getting it done when they come in on returns. I also found a bunch of towels that weren't tagged, but they could actually not be on the list.. They are the monogrammed ones that just set or will set.
> 
> The infants stuff where people needed to scan the salvage pallet? Yeah ours was already gone so no hope there.


We were the test store in the district to see if changing the battery screwed everything. It was a scary couple of seconds


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 22, 2016)

instockout said:


> We were the test store in the district to see if changing the battery screwed everything. *It was a scary couple of seconds*



I feel for you... the second week, around 25k+ items into the scan, the mydevice logged us out.


----------



## instockout (Sep 22, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> We just found out none of that "kind is cool" clothing in boys & girls is rfid tagged.


I'll have to check that out tomorrow. Hoping it is.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 22, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> We just found out none of that "kind is cool" clothing in boys & girls is rfid tagged.



I found it last week. Jackson *not* tagged stuff as well.


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 22, 2016)

Bosch: Just swap out the battery in the Zebra. I have done it every scan so far and have never lost data. The Bluetooth connection between the myDevice and Zebra will be broken but should pair again after a few seconds. If it doesn't just pair them again in settings. Just don't close the Checkpoint app or you will be screwed!

Are the idiots who won't let you swap the battery the same idiots who say you can use 2 Zebras for the scan?

Also. Since the RFID metrics are now on Workbench, how did you guys do the weeks you were using 2 Zebras? Just curious.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 22, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> Bosch: Just swap out the battery in the Zebra. I have done it every scan so far and have never lost data. The Bluetooth connection between the myDevice and Zebra will be broken but should pair again after a few seconds. If it doesn't just pair them again in settings. Just don't close the Checkpoint app or you will be screwed!
> 
> Are the idiots who won't let you swap the battery the same idiots who say you can use 2 Zebras for the scan?
> 
> Also. Since the RFID metrics are now on Workbench, how did you guys do the weeks you were using 2 Zebras? Just curious.



Yes same idiots. I know that you should be able to swap, but they are so terrified of data loss we are not allowed. It didn't go well with the two zebra's since you can only work one list at a time, he was working the next list, they submitted both and then had to mySupport that they sorted it and threw out the next week list he did.. Mine have been in the %90 range but not the %97 they want. We have been getting product in without tags and its not being caught until I notice it. But I was told and told and told "It's all coming in tagged, so just scan!" so I did and its been biting us in the ass.

Now they are freaking out that I am calling out all these things that are not tagged and they are freaking out in panic trying to figure out why no one is catching that stuff is not tagged. Cause Softlines can't do jack shit! Two of them are worth anything others? Useless! They can't understand basic shelf locations to zone! Drives us nuts when shooting Rigs, we skip so many of the softlines Rigs cause the zone is horrid.

And we can't get them to get better cause their ETL is a complete waste of space.


----------



## instockout (Sep 23, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> Here is Phase 2:
> View attachment 2552


That cool brand... Phase two or phase one?


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 23, 2016)

instockout said:


> That cool brand... Phase two or phase one?


Kind Is Cool is Dept. 32 Girls 4 - 16 Separates which is Phase 1, so they should have come in tagged or tagged in store.


----------



## instockout (Sep 23, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> Kind Is Cool is Dept. 32 Girls 4 - 16 Separates which is Phase 1, so they should have come in tagged or tagged in store.


Yeah just realized they weren't. So I'll have to get it done.


----------



## Goingstrong (Sep 24, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Yes same idiots. I know that you should be able to swap, but they are so terrified of data loss we are not allowed. It didn't go well with the two zebra's since you can only work one list at a time, he was working the next list, they submitted both and then had to mySupport that they sorted it and threw out the next week list he did.. Mine have been in the %90 range but not the %97 they want. We have been getting product in without tags and its not being caught until I notice it. But I was told and told and told "It's all coming in tagged, so just scan!" so I did and its been biting us in the ass.
> 
> Now they are freaking out that I am calling out all these things that are not tagged and they are freaking out in panic trying to figure out why no one is catching that stuff is not tagged. Cause Softlines can't do jack shit! Two of them are worth anything others? Useless! They can't understand basic shelf locations to zone! Drives us nuts when shooting Rigs, we skip so many of the softlines Rigs cause the zone is horrid.
> 
> And we can't get them to get better cause their ETL is a complete waste of space.



I will say, we changed the battery on our zebra during a scan, and the break in the Bluetooth connection force closed checkpoint. We lost our whole scan. So...do with that as you will.


----------



## ISMike (Sep 24, 2016)

Goingstrong said:


> I will say, we changed the battery on our zebra during a scan, and the break in the Bluetooth connection force closed checkpoint. We lost our whole scan. So...do with that as you will.


We change the zebra battery literally every RFID scan day and have not had a single issue (due to that). Soon as you put the new battery in, it reconnects, and keeps going as if nothing ever happened (assuming you don't touch Checkpoint in the middle it seems)


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 25, 2016)

Goingstrong said:


> I will say, we changed the battery on our zebra during a scan, and the break in the Bluetooth connection force closed checkpoint. We lost our whole scan. So...do with that as you will.


Was this on August 17? That was the day there was a global issue with the RFID scan. I lost the scan twice that day. One time was when I took the myDevice off the charger after my break. The Checkpoint app just closed automatically on me. That day was the only times Checkpoint shut down and we lost data. Whenever I have swapped out the Zebra battery Checkpoint has remained opened with no loss of data.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Sep 25, 2016)

Phase 2 is starting, and my store hasn't even started phase 1. Just kill me now.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 25, 2016)

masterofalltrades said:


> Phase 2 is starting, and my store hasn't even started phase 1. Just kill me now.



I feel ya. We can't our shit together for phase 1 and can't get all product tagged properly but "Hey lets add more crap to the list!!!!"


----------



## RandomGeek (Sep 25, 2016)

I'm glad I'm only on it for three out of the five days this time around. It's going to be an even bigger nightmare considering which departments it is. Only plus this time around is that the trainee ETL-HL we had "leading" the phase 1 roll out went off to her perm store.


----------



## instockout (Sep 25, 2016)

Bosch said:


> I feel ya. We can't our shit together for phase 1 and can't get all product tagged properly but "Hey lets add more crap to the list!!!!"


Did you guys not have a dedicated team for the week or two alloted for phase one?


----------



## Bosch (Sep 25, 2016)

instockout said:


> Did you guys not have a dedicated team for the week or two alloted for phase one?



We keep getting product that isn't tagged off the truck. So we did the sweep and tagged everything but then as I am scanning I see racks of clothes that are phase one not tagged. So we are getting fucked by spot.. Also it doesn't help when no one cares but us.. Softlines? Sorry we don't know how or what to tag. Guest services? We were told we don't have to tag the stuff that the fitting room was going to do it. Fitting room? We don't know how to do that and we were told not touch the equipment since people keep unplugging the cradles..


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 26, 2016)

Yeah. We can't get any support from anyone either. Trained the GSTMs, but doesn't seem like they're doing anything. Softlines TMs & TLs? Nah. We're completely on our own with it. And also still receiving untagged product.


----------



## instockout (Sep 26, 2016)

Bosch said:


> We keep getting product that isn't tagged off the truck. So we did the sweep and tagged everything but then as I am scanning I see racks of clothes that are phase one not tagged. So we are getting fucked by spot.. Also it doesn't help when no one cares but us.. Softlines? Sorry we don't know how or what to tag. Guest services? We were told we don't have to tag the stuff that the fitting room was going to do it. Fitting room? We don't know how to do that and we were told not touch the equipment since people keep unplugging the cradles..


Yeah I just found some stuff, and no one knew what to do or who to get to tag it


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 26, 2016)

We kicked the Kind Is Cool clothing that is not tagged up the ladder. It came back this line in NOT included in the RFID scan and therefore should NOT be tagged. So, we are not tagging it. Again, this comes from above store level. Proceed as you see fit.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 26, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> We kicked the Kind Is Cool clothing that is not tagged up the ladder. It came back this line in NOT included in the RFID scan and therefore should NOT be tagged. So, we are not tagging it. Again, this comes from above store level. Proceed as you see fit.



Ugh! It still doesn't help when stuff like RE towels are coming off the truck with no tags, or returns with no price tags that Guest Services isn't tagging and softlines is just reshoping on the floor.


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 26, 2016)

Turns out we managed to hit 98% after last week's dilemma after all.. extras must have rounded us up or something.


----------



## ISMike (Sep 26, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> Also. Since the RFID metrics are now on Workbench, how did you guys do the weeks you were using 2 Zebras? Just curious.



Where on workbench of the RFID results/metrics? Thanks


----------



## instockout (Sep 26, 2016)

ISMike said:


> Where on workbench of the RFID results/metrics? Thanks


My progress or whatever it's called its under logistics.


----------



## instockout (Sep 26, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> We kicked the Kind Is Cool clothing that is not tagged up the ladder. It came back this line in NOT included in the RFID scan and therefore should NOT be tagged. So, we are not tagging it. Again, this comes from above store level. Proceed as you see fit.


Not even for second phase?


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 26, 2016)

ISMike said:


> Where on workbench of the RFID results/metrics? Thanks


Click on myPerformance, then click on Logistics. Click on the circle that shows the latest RFID completion percentage. This will bring up the metrics for the last four weeks, month to date, and year to date. It will also let you see details of the items scanned and missed.


----------



## BoxCutter (Sep 26, 2016)

instockout said:


> Not even for second phase?


We were told not even for Phase 2. Have no idea why. Maybe because the line is so limited there would be no replenishment coming in? Just don't know.


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 28, 2016)

What does it mean when the bottom of the zebra randomly flashes red in the middle of the green scanning light? Battery going? I only started about an hour ago so it shouldn't be... going to swap out the battery now just in case. I just don't remember ever seeing it flash red.


----------



## Sez2798 (Sep 28, 2016)

Sooo I'm trying  I start my scan and there aren't any tasks. About to call CSC in a second but if anyone has any clues they'd be appreciated.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 28, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> What does it mean when the bottom of the zebra randomly flashes red in the middle of the green scanning light? Battery going? I only started about an hour ago so it shouldn't be... going to swap out the battery now just in case. I just don't remember ever seeing it flash red.



You missed if flashing yellow warning you battery is about to die.


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 28, 2016)

Sez2798 said:


> Sooo I'm trying  I start my scan and there aren't any tasks. About to call CSC in a second but if anyone has any clues they'd be appreciated.



We didn't have a task showing either. I just selected my sled and went into the cycle scan.



Bosch said:


> You missed if flashing yellow warning you battery is about to die.



Thank you


----------



## ISMike (Sep 28, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> What does it mean when the bottom of the zebra randomly flashes red in the middle of the green scanning light? Battery going? I only started about an hour ago so it shouldn't be... going to swap out the battery now just in case. I just don't remember ever seeing it flash red.


You mean the light at the very end of the scanner? That rapidly flashes yellow/green when it is picking up RFID tags?
Not the power light on the side that flashes amber when charging or green when on/good, right?


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 28, 2016)

ISMike said:


> You mean the light at the very end of the scanner? That rapidly flashes yellow/green when it is picking up RFID tags?
> Not the power light on the side that flashes amber when charging or green when on/good, right?



Yeah, the bottom one that flashes while it's reading the tags. It must have been the battery, it seemed fine after switching... it just really threw me off that it was happening after only an hour.


----------



## ISMike (Sep 28, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> Yeah, the bottom one that flashes while it's reading the tags. It must have been the battery, it seemed fine after switching... it just really threw me off that it was happening after only an hour.


I've had that happen with a fresh battery. It seems to be the scanner catching an error. I've had it happen multiple times this past week and it either worked fine after, or I just had to pop the battery out and back in to "really" reset it.
The only indicator of the battery is the single power button LED on the side afaik


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 28, 2016)

ISMike said:


> I've had that happen with a fresh battery. It seems to be the scanner catching an error. I've had it happen multiple times this past week and it either worked fine after, or I just had to pop the battery out and back in to "really" reset it.
> The only indicator of the battery is the single power button LED on the side afaik



Hmm that makes sense, too. Thanks!


----------



## instockout (Oct 3, 2016)

Was looking at the dcpis I missed, and a lot of them were salvaged items. Made me a little mad.


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 3, 2016)

instockout said:


> Was looking at the dcpis I missed, and a lot of them were salvaged items. Made me a little mad.


Thanks instockout. Even though we are not supposed to scan salvage, that's good to know. I really haven't had the time to investigate the items we missed, and since we've been green lately, there wasn't a push for it from my ETL or STL.


----------



## instockout (Oct 3, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> Thanks instockout. Even though we are not supposed to scan salvage, that's good to know. I really haven't had the time to investigate the items we missed, and since we've been green lately, there wasn't a push for it from my ETL or STL.


Yeah we were green too, I was just interested. I've been scanning salvage whether we are supposed to or not. But I missed a dcpi that had 30 on hands, and it was salvage.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 3, 2016)

instockout said:


> Yeah we were green too, I was just interested. I've been scanning salvage whether we are supposed to or not. But I missed a dcpi that had 30 on hands, and it was salvage.



Yep reading here I scan the salvage pallet.. It helped.


----------



## anathema (Oct 3, 2016)

RFID was red last week? It was over 98% completion even though it told us that accuracy hadn't been met. Confused.


----------



## instockout (Oct 3, 2016)

anathema said:


> RFID was red last week? It was over 98% completion even though it told us that accuracy hadn't been met. Confused.


What does it say the percentage was on my performance?


----------



## instockout (Oct 3, 2016)

Also just as a tip for everyone I would check out the my performance tab and check out what you missed, see if it was in the backroom or maybe you weren't able to scan it for some reason. I scanned through a few different areas and checked to see what was happening. It's a pretty useful tool if for some reason you aren't hitting goal.


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 3, 2016)

anathema said:


> RFID was red last week? It was over 98% completion even though it told us that accuracy hadn't been met. Confused.


Once the metrics were on line we noticed that we were always between the 99% and 100% range even though we knew we were always over 100% on the scan day. We started to write down what it said on the myDevice at the end of the scan day and it has yet to match what comes up on the report. Even the number of expected on the report doesn't match what was expected on the scan day. So, we obviously can't beleive what the counts are on scan day.


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 3, 2016)

After that infant nonsense, I scan the salvage now too.

Today I had to tag about 200 pairs of sunglasses that showed up over the last week.. can't wait to finish the phase 2 audit considering this crap is still happening from phase 1.


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 4, 2016)

Working on the Phase 2 audit in accessories right now... Going to lose my mind today.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm not on instocks but still wonder what this wonding  thing really accomplishes in the long picture.


----------



## instockout (Oct 4, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> I'm not on instocks but still wonder what this wonding  thing really accomplishes in the long picture.


Well our out of stuck went way down (which is good)  and it was because of our softlines out of stock. It was because of the scan. It gives a more accurate account of our inventory. It's got a great concept behind it, but with everything target does... There are flaws.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 4, 2016)

I have two carts to tag - thx fitting room!


----------



## ISMike (Oct 4, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> We kicked the Kind Is Cool clothing that is not tagged up the ladder. It came back this line in NOT included in the RFID scan and therefore should NOT be tagged. So, we are not tagging it. Again, this comes from above store level. Proceed as you see fit.





instockout said:


> Not even for second phase?





BoxCutter said:


> We were told not even for Phase 2. Have no idea why. Maybe because the line is so limited there would be no replenishment coming in? Just don't know.


It's confirmed to not tag this brand even though according to the list of departments it is 100% a part of phase 1? And checkpoint does allow them to be encoded (doesn't give invalid DPCI error like many things do if it shouldn't be tagged)
Do you know who this info came down from? (DTL, MN, mySupport, etc?) Want to get my STL to confirm that for himself since he wants it tagged otherwise.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 4, 2016)

ISMike said:


> It's confirmed to not tag this brand even though according to the list of departments it is 100% a part of phase 1? And checkpoint does allow them to be encoded (doesn't give invalid DPCI error like many things do if it shouldn't be tagged)
> Do you know who this info came down from? (DTL, MN, mySupport, etc?) Want to get my STL to confirm that for himself since he wants it tagged otherwise.



We went and checked the chart and tagged that shit..


----------



## POG997 (Oct 4, 2016)

Bosch said:


> We went and checked the chart and tagged that shit..



^This.

Even if they don't want it tagged it won't hurt anything if you do. The worst thing that could happen is that you've wasted some time.


----------



## instockout (Oct 5, 2016)

It'll just boost your stats when scanning them lol.


----------



## SrTLall (Oct 6, 2016)

So I pulled our scan results from last week as someone suggested so we could investigate our gaps.  First 5 DPCIs I randomly checked are all clearance/0.00.

I've made it a routine to scan the salvage pallets and routinely get hits there. Anyways, I started thinking about why this could have happened and am wondering if it is even possible.

I'm don't know much about pricing, but I've heard things that they may or may not do to manipulate their scores. Is there some way to skip markdowns if you cannot find the product? Eventually not losing as many points on your score when the product eventually goes salvage?

Could this be why I have so many products on my missed RFID scan report that are currently salvage?   Could the pricing team not be accurately marking things out of the system in order to improve their score, and ultimately screwing the RFID score because the system still thinks the product is on the floor?

Any help/insight would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Bosch (Oct 6, 2016)

I know they can skip things and just activate that markdown when they can't find things, but I don't believe its great for their score. And you also have to remember things get marked as "As Is" and sometimes DCPI's are guessed at or 9999'd at check lanes, double scans or straight up stolen. So things can be marked salvage but were long gone from the store.


----------



## Yetive (Oct 6, 2016)

There are many metrics for Pricing, and you can do some manipulation, but it will catch up with you when mdse gets to the salvage stage.  At final markdown, the counts change to what was marked (or how many tickets were printed).  When it's time to salvage, the system will expect that number of items.


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 10, 2016)

For what it's worth, I found some Kind/Cool that came in already encoded.. so..


----------



## Bosch (Oct 10, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> For what it's worth, I found some Kind/Cool that came in already encoded.. so..



haven't seen it here..


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm not there to doublecheck the dpci but if anyone wants to check at their store, we received the black/gray plaid shirts encoded.


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 12, 2016)

Infant is screwing up my scan again this week.. no salvage to scan.


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 12, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> I'm not there to doublecheck the dpci but if anyone wants to check at their store, we received the black/gray plaid shirts encoded.


Checked today, and, yep, that shirt is the only one of that collection that came in with the RFID tag.


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 12, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> Infant is screwing up my scan again this week.. no salvage to scan.


How about having 30,000 more expected items than last week. Not hitting goal this week.


----------



## ISMike (Oct 12, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> How about having 30,000 more expected items than last week. Not hitting goal this week.


Apparently it just wasn't actually counting a lot of items before and now they got switched on or something. Didn't hit goal though this week I don't think, oh well.


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 12, 2016)

Yeah, we went up about 35k more items this week from them activating everything else. Didn't make goal.


----------



## instockout (Oct 12, 2016)

Yeah we went from around 18k to 56k. Hit 99% though.


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 12, 2016)

Since the tasklist changed to dop RIGs only, have they generated on anyone's cycle scan day?


----------



## instockout (Oct 12, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> Since the tasklist changed to dop RIGs only, have they generated on anyone's cycle scan day?


No, rigs don't drop on rfid day, it was stated in the redwire


----------



## instockout (Oct 12, 2016)

I don't really understand why they do that, but I like it. Gives me time to research/ptm


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 12, 2016)

Awesome, thank you! Yeah, I like it too just wasn't sure if it was supposed to be happening lol.


----------



## instockout (Oct 12, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> Awesome, thank you! Yeah, I like it too just wasn't sure if it was supposed to be happening lol.


Should have screwed around and said that we did haha


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 12, 2016)

ISMike said:


> Apparently it just wasn't actually counting a lot of items before and now they got switched on or something. Didn't hit goal though this week I don't think, oh well.


We were told it was Merrona and a lot of Cat & Jack that hadn't been "turned on" until today's scan. I made a little over 98% today but the weekly report is usually around 1% lower than what we calculate on the scan day.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 12, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> We were told it was Merrona and a lot of Cat & Jack that hadn't been "turned on" until today's scan. I made a little over 98% today but the weekly report is usually around 1% lower than what we calculate on the scan day.



That would explain why the gun goes quiet through certain areas. We were wondering if the zebra was just missing stuff or something was goofy with the process.


----------



## instockout (Oct 12, 2016)

Bosch said:


> That would explain why the gun goes quiet through certain areas. We were wondering if the zebra was just missing stuff or something was goofy with the process.


I was worried that there was a malfunction and I wouldn't hit goal... But then I walked through girls and it jumped to around 4-5k scans, figured I probably had it.


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 12, 2016)

Something was definitely wrong in my store. We've made goal every week (barely when the salvage mess happened), have been over 100% the last two weeks... and fell about 2,500 items short this week.


----------



## SrTLall (Oct 12, 2016)

How are you guys calculating %? Scanned-extra/expected?


----------



## instockout (Oct 12, 2016)

SrTLall said:


> How are you guys calculating %? Scanned-extra/expected?


Whatever is scanned, including extras, divided by expected. 54678/55445=.986ish times 100 equals 98.6%. Be mindful it might end up being slightly different


----------



## Ajax11 (Oct 12, 2016)

SrTLall said:


> How are you guys calculating %? Scanned-extra/expected?



MyPerformance number seems to match if we just used counted/expected without removing the extra.


----------



## instockout (Oct 12, 2016)

Anyone else find it ridiculous that they know if the rfid tags are on metal, they might not scan... But then replace the c9 tables with all metal tables?? What sense does that make


----------



## Bosch (Oct 12, 2016)

instockout said:


> Anyone else find it ridiculous that they know if the rfid tags are on metal, they might not scan... But then replace the c9 tables with all metal tables?? What sense does that make



Actually that happens a lot. One team has one set of needs another team has other needs who's are cheaper usually wins.


----------



## Sez2798 (Oct 13, 2016)

what are the chances that they will ever move up the compliance time? starting at 6am I can get through my 42k scan no breaks with 30-45 mins to spare. And this is busting ass to get done. Adding phase two is gonna shoot my numbers up by another like 20k? Im may need a little more time Spot..


----------



## instockout (Oct 13, 2016)

Sez2798 said:


> what are the chances that they will ever move up the compliance time? starting at 6am I can get through my 42k scan no breaks with 30-45 mins to spare. And this is busting ass to get done. Adding phase two is gonna shoot my numbers up by another like 20k? Im may need a little more time Spot..


I start at five and get done at seven thirty. Move faster, and I'm not trying to be mean lol, but my first try at it, I moved slow trying to get into every rack and ever shelve. The sooner you realize you don't have too, the faster you get it done. I circle around every section, ie boys, girls, infants, then zip zag through the area. The scanner picks up scans from several feet away.


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 13, 2016)

Sez2798 said:


> what are the chances that they will ever move up the compliance time? starting at 6am I can get through my 42k scan no breaks with 30-45 mins to spare. And this is busting ass to get done. Adding phase two is gonna shoot my numbers up by another like 20k? Im may need a little more time Spot..


We are a 6AM unload and I go in at 4AM to start behind the line and light-duty before flow gets in. The ETL-Log is the key carrier who is in with me. She likes to use those extra hours to catch up on things that can't be done once other TMs are in the building. Also, I see jewelry adding much more time to the scan. Sunglasses slow me down now, and with the smallest RFID tags on jewelry, and the problem with the tags touching metal, I see myself spending an inordinate amount of time on it.


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 13, 2016)

instockout said:


> I start at five and get done at seven thirty. Move faster, and I'm not trying to be mean lol, but my first try at it, I moved slow trying to get into every rack and ever shelve. The sooner you realize you don't have too, the faster you get it done. I circle around every section, ie boys, girls, infants, then zip zag through the area. The scanner picks up scans from several feet away.


How do you handle scanning the Backroom? I begin with our behind the line and steel first, then any vehicles/palets awaiting backstock or push on them, then move on to light-duty. I then scan all the wacos in the RFID category aisles, including upper case packs. Those upper case packs is what slows me down back there. Do you climb the ladder and scan each upper location or just walk down and up the aisle? Looking to save as much time as I can.


----------



## instockout (Oct 13, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> How do you handle scanning the Backroom? I begin with our behind the line and steel first, then any vehicles/palets awaiting backstock or push on them, then move on to light-duty. I then scan all the wacos in the RFID category aisles, including upper case packs. Those upper case packs is what slows me down back there. Do you climb the ladder and scan each upper location or just walk down and up the aisle? Looking to save as much time as I can.


Walk down the isle a few times slowly, but much quicker than climbing the ladder.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 13, 2016)

Sez2798 said:


> what are the chances that they will ever move up the compliance time? starting at 6am I can get through my 42k scan no breaks with 30-45 mins to spare. And this is busting ass to get done. Adding phase two is gonna shoot my numbers up by another like 20k? Im may need a little more time Spot..



We take lunch and let equipment charge. The MyDevices we have just won't go much past 4hrs anyways even when fully charged.


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 13, 2016)

Bosch said:


> We take lunch and let equipment charge. The MyDevices we have just won't go much past 4hrs anyways even when fully charged.


Since we are a team of one everyday, Instocks were given a decent, dedicated, myDevice that only whoever is doing Instocks uses. After we are done, it goes on the charger and no one else can use it the rest of the day or night. It is able to hold a charge all day on the RFID day. That is, as long as you turn the brightness all the way down and the volume as low as you can and still hear it (and put it on charge at every break).


----------



## Sez2798 (Oct 13, 2016)

Bosch said:


> We take lunch and let equipment charge. The MyDevices we have just won't go much past 4hrs anyways even when fully charged.



We received an Order Pick up PDT and Mydevice I instead slapped a sticker on it the mydevice that says RFID and store it at my desk and charge it the night before with a sticker that says FOR RFID PROCESS DO NOT USE. It lasts me a whole 8 hour shift without a charge!


----------



## Bosch (Oct 13, 2016)

Sez2798 said:


> We received an Order Pick up PDT and Mydevice I instead slapped a sticker on it the mydevice that says RFID and store it at my desk and charge it the night before with a sticker that says FOR RFID PROCESS DO NOT USE. It lasts me a whole 8 hour shift without a charge!



That is cute.. We have tried that, locking it up in the HR office still had it stolen. Our overnight team does not care..


----------



## instockout (Oct 13, 2016)

Bosch said:


> That is cute.. We have tried that, locking it up in the HR office still had it stolen. Our overnight team does not care..


I use the ap MyDevice.


----------



## Sez2798 (Oct 13, 2016)

Bosch said:


> That is cute.. We have tried that, locking it up in the HR office still had it stolen. Our overnight team does not care..



Anyone who doesnt already know not to touch my mydevice will learn after I coach them for being unable to follow verbal and written instructions.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 13, 2016)

Sez2798 said:


> Anyone who doesnt already know not to touch my mydevice will learn after I coach them for being unable to follow verbal and written instructions.



Well a TM can't really coach an ETL who gives no fucks about anything other than grabbing the most hours and making sure his numbers are green. Everyone else has to figure it out. Cause we are not there and they need to get the truck done..


----------



## ISMike (Oct 14, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Well a TM can't really coach an ETL who gives no fucks about anything other than grabbing the most hours and making sure his numbers are green. Everyone else has to figure it out. Cause we are not there and they need to get the truck done..


Sounds like a talk (via TL/ETL) to the STL is in order to get that to stop since that's probably the only way to fix that?
We tape post its to 2 mydevices the day before and so far have been lucky with people leaving them alone. We used to leave them in a different office altogether butt hey removed the charging dock recently.
Something that helps, dramatically, is an external battery+charging cable for the myDevice so you don't need to stop to keep it charging.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 14, 2016)

ISMike said:


> Sounds like a talk (via TL/ETL) to the STL is in order to get that to stop since that's probably the only way to fix that?
> We tape post its to 2 mydevices the day before and so far have been lucky with people leaving them alone. We used to leave them in a different office altogether butt hey removed the charging dock recently.
> Something that helps, dramatically, is an external battery+charging cable for the myDevice so you don't need to stop to keep it charging.



charging cable? yeah we are not allowed to use it. Any thing we do is not deemed important enough. "If you had managed your equipment properly, you wouldn't have this issue."  Only the person who trouble shoots them before sending them out for repair. And if our STL were in the building more than once a week. And the overnight crew does what they want, green numbers mean they get away with murder..

And before you say anything I have heard the ETL LOG and ETL Ops, having a screaming match in the office cause of the shit overnight pulls.. Professional is not a word I would use to describe what was being said. So people are fight over it but we are not having a lot of luck.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 14, 2016)

Bosch, please stop by electronics. My cable is here & ready for you to use. 15 mins later, a fully charge unit.


----------



## SrTLall (Oct 18, 2016)

Pulled detail report, 90% of missed scans are salvage


----------



## instockout (Oct 18, 2016)

So I'm doing phase 2...realizing that all the kitchen stuff that is Christmas oriented isn't tagged... And a lot of stuff from the most recent set isn't. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 18, 2016)

instockout said:


> So I'm doing phase 2...realizing that all the kitchen stuff that is Christmas oriented isn't tagged... And a lot of stuff from the most recent set isn't. Anyone else getting this?


It may depend on the class. I know that the end cap with the monogrammed towels in domestics don't get tagged because they are class o2(?) and for some reason that class doesn't get tagged according to the Phase 1 and Phase 2 chart on Workbench.


----------



## instockout (Oct 18, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> It may depend on the class. I know that the end cap with the monogrammed towels in domestics don't get tagged because they are class o2(?) and for some reason that class doesn't get tagged according to the Phase 1 and Phase 2 chart on Workbench.


I'm assuming it's just not getting tagged. It has a different class number than similar items, that will be for sale longer.


----------



## Sez2798 (Oct 19, 2016)

Missing a lot of kids packaged socks/underwear and boys sportswear today..anyone else?


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 19, 2016)

My scan was back on track this week, back to goal... but kids softlines screwed me up last week.


----------



## instockout (Oct 19, 2016)

Sez2798 said:


> Missing a lot of kids packaged socks/underwear and boys sportswear today..anyone else?


Only off by like fifty I think.


----------



## Sez2798 (Oct 19, 2016)

eventually found it haha. someone felt like hiding backstock rather than working it. helpful.


----------



## fredonica (Nov 3, 2016)

Does anyone know if those of us who complete our cycle counts on Thursdays will be required to do so on Thanksgiving? My STL and ETL are still waiting to find out...


----------



## instockout (Nov 3, 2016)

fredonica said:


> Does anyone know if those of us who complete our cycle counts on Thursdays will be required to do so on Thanksgiving? My STL and ETL are still waiting to find out...


Highly doubt it. We're supposed to have it in by 130 right? We don't open till 6,which means most tms will roll in around 430-5.


----------



## instockout (Nov 3, 2016)

fredonica said:


> Does anyone know if those of us who complete our cycle counts on Thursdays will be required to do so on Thanksgiving? My STL and ETL are still waiting to find out...


Also, even if they did require it. . . Just skip it for the week. Not worth it.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 3, 2016)

fredonica said:


> Does anyone know if those of us who complete our cycle counts on Thursdays will be required to do so on Thanksgiving? My STL and ETL are still waiting to find out...



If that means I don't have to do a shift opposite of what I normally do, sure I will walk around a store for a couple hours clocking holiday pay..


----------



## SrTLall (Nov 3, 2016)

Is anyone having as issue where you scan a section or backroom aisle until you don't get anymore hits, then walk through the areas again at the end, but you get a lot more hits?  This week, for example, we scanned sunglasses until we couldn't get any more hits but there were still a couple hundred missed, came back in an hour and it picked up the last 200. Annoying AF having to go through sections multiple times...

I scan the BR while the instocks TM is on break and walk a single aisle several times, up and down the ladder until there are no beeps, come back later and still getting lots of hits.  

In other news, I mySupported getting expected hits on the salvage pallet every week.  Apparently they know it is an issue but haven't come up with a solution yet.


----------



## instockout (Nov 4, 2016)

SrTLall said:


> Is anyone having as issue where you scan a section or backroom aisle until you don't get anymore hits, then walk through the areas again at the end, but you get a lot more hits?  This week, for example, we scanned sunglasses until we couldn't get any more hits but there were still a couple hundred missed, came back in an hour and it picked up the last 200. Annoying AF having to go through sections multiple times...
> 
> I scan the BR while the instocks TM is on break and walk a single aisle several times, up and down the ladder until there are no beeps, come back later and still getting lots of hits.
> 
> In other news, I mySupported getting expected hits on the salvage pallet every week.  Apparently they know it is an issue but haven't come up with a solution yet.


I get this sometimes, but I also do the scan while flow is there pushing and unloading. So I've always contributed it to that. But it could be that it just didn't pick up a bunch of stuff before, and after going through it once it won't pick up the stuff you already got, so it has an easier time picking up the items you haven't. I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## ISMike (Nov 4, 2016)

SrTLall said:


> Is anyone having as issue where you scan a section or backroom aisle until you don't get anymore hits, then walk through the areas again at the end, but you get a lot more hits?  This week, for example, we scanned sunglasses until we couldn't get any more hits but there were still a couple hundred missed, came back in an hour and it picked up the last 200. Annoying AF having to go through sections multiple times...
> 
> I scan the BR while the instocks TM is on break and walk a single aisle several times, up and down the ladder until there are no beeps, come back later and still getting lots of hits.
> 
> In other news, I mySupported getting expected hits on the salvage pallet every week.  Apparently they know it is an issue but haven't come up with a solution yet.


When you go back to the area later, did you change the battery in the sled at that point?
I find that once I change the battery to a fresh charged (from in the battery charger) battery it starts picking things up it missed en masse.


----------



## SrTLall (Nov 4, 2016)

ISMike said:


> When you go back to the area later, did you change the battery in the sled at that point?
> I find that once I change the battery to a fresh charged (from in the battery charger) battery it starts picking things up it missed en masse.



I change the battery before I start the backroom and still have issues in the back. It may contribute to the problem on the floor, I'll go find out at what point of the day the sunglasses were scanned.


----------



## Logo (Nov 4, 2016)

instockout said:


> I'm assuming it's just not getting tagged. It has a different class number than similar items, that will be for sale longer.


It's not a continuing item like basics.


----------



## hufflepuff (Nov 16, 2016)

Phase 2 just went live in our scan. Jumped from ~50k items to over 110k..


----------



## instockout (Nov 16, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> Phase 2 just went live in our scan. Jumped from ~50k items to over 110k..


Yeah we had a little over 112k. By the time I hit 100% I still had to find another 9k and had around 9k extras... It was weird. I ended up getting around 105%


----------



## Logo (Nov 17, 2016)

We did too!


----------



## RightArm (Nov 17, 2016)

Program is weird.  We just jumped to phase 2 today as well.  We had 91K listed, up from 40k+ the week before.  I was up to 92K before leaving softlines and still had hardlines to scan.  We ended up with like 17K extra and 4K missing for a grand total of 107K+ when all was said and done.     While I was scanning I would watch as occasionally  the number under the Xtras column shifted to the missing column....wondering if the reads are hitting the device so fast there is lag time on processing.   Either way it's dumb to read that you're missing 292 but geez you have 1,000 extras in a dept.


----------



## bigal (Nov 17, 2016)

We had similar issues as well.  Over 83K listed, double from previous week.  Probably 15K extra and maybe 7K missing.  Feel like Checkpoint can't accept the data as fast as it comes in and the program just dumps it over to extra.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 17, 2016)

RightArm said:


> Program is weird.  We just jumped to phase 2 today as well.  We had 91K listed, up from 40k+ the week before.  I was up to 92K before leaving softlines and still had hardlines to scan.  We ended up with like 17K extra and 4K missing for a grand total of 107K+ when all was said and done.     While I was scanning I would watch as occasionally  the number under the Xtras column shifted to the missing column....wondering if the reads are hitting the device so fast there is lag time on processing.   Either way it's dumb to read that you're missing 292 but geez you have 1,000 extras in a dept.



Yep expected was 126,000 I had scanned in 138,000 but had 17,000 extra and 10,000 missing so we closed it cause the numbers just made no damn sense. And it still said we did not meet expected accuracy. Glad it wasn't just me having this issue. Cause I had the list of what was phase2 so I just added those areas to my phase1 areas.

And yeah I think the scanner was having issues cause it was beeping but not that smooth beeping you get or even the skip beep when it reads a bunch of tags at a time. This week it seemed to count single items or hundreds and not much in between so it was making some strange noises and it would seem to lag when reading tags and updating what the numbers are. I even swapped the battery cause after a battery swap the gun seems to scan better(think range declines with battery drain) but it was unchanged.

And a tip check your sunglasses, we have found on three different weeks new stuff coming in without tags.

*Numbers are tweaked slightly, just rounded off to nice round numbers.


----------



## RainDog (Nov 17, 2016)

This was our experience today, with  ~10,000 missing and 17,000 extra. That said, every week we have about as many missing as extra, which is all kinds of weird. It's very close to a one-to-one correspondence. "Expected accuracy not met," but our STL has us submit anyway. Every Monday we show as bright green on MyPerformance.


----------



## instockout (Nov 18, 2016)

RainDog said:


> This was our experience today, with  ~10,000 missing and 17,000 extra. That said, every week we have about as many missing as extra, which is all kinds of weird. It's very close to a one-to-one correspondence. "Expected accuracy not met," but our STL has us submit anyway. Every Monday we show as bright green on MyPerformance.


Yeah it counts extras towards the score on my performance. I'd probably lose my mind if it didn't and I hate to tryand find everything to get up to the expected goal


----------



## Logo (Nov 18, 2016)

We made note of our numbers so we could compare to the report in myperformance next week.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 18, 2016)

RainDog said:


> This was our experience today, with  ~10,000 missing and 17,000 extra. That said, every week we have about as many missing as extra, which is all kinds of weird. It's very close to a one-to-one correspondence. "Expected accuracy not met," but our STL has us submit anyway. Every Monday we show as bright green on MyPerformance.



I noticed that when scanning intimates, walk by the panty bins and the extra count soared but the missed was about what the extras were..


----------



## RightArm (Nov 20, 2016)

Does anyone have a charging cord for their MyDevices?  If so, please enlighten the rest of us where you got it from and what size it is.  Our biggest problem with RFID scanning is not letting the MyDevice hooked up to it die.  

I've heard some stores have found the right charging cable for a MyDevice but I can't seem to get a clear answer on what that is.


----------



## RightArm (Nov 20, 2016)

Logo said:


> We made note of our numbers so we could compare to the report in myperformance next week.



I usually take a picture of the closing screen before sending it so we know what our  top three areas are and where the numbers ended up...


----------



## RightArm (Nov 20, 2016)

instockout said:


> Yeah it counts extras towards the score on my performance. I'd probably lose my mind if it didn't and I hate to tryand find everything to get up to the expected goal




Ain't that the honest to God truth! -_-


----------



## Bosch (Nov 20, 2016)

RightArm said:


> Does anyone have a charging cord for their MyDevices?  If so, please enlighten the rest of us where you got it from and what size it is.  Our biggest problem with RFID scanning is not letting the MyDevice hooked up to it die.
> 
> I've heard some stores have found the right charging cable for a MyDevice but I can't seem to get a clear answer on what that is.



That part number is listed in the MyDevice thread multiple times.


----------



## instockout (Nov 20, 2016)

RightArm said:


> Does anyone have a charging cord for their MyDevices?  If so, please enlighten the rest of us where you got it from and what size it is.  Our biggest problem with RFID scanning is not letting the MyDevice hooked up to it die.
> 
> I've heard some stores have found the right charging cable for a MyDevice but I can't seem to get a clear answer on what that is.


We don't need it anymore... But you can literally just take the iPod out of the case and get an iPod portable charger


----------



## hufflepuff (Nov 20, 2016)

Yeah, we got a portable charger and just remove the iPod when needed.


----------



## RightArm (Nov 20, 2016)

Bosch said:


> That part number is listed in the MyDevice thread multiple times.



Thank you for that.  I went and searched and found it from Hardlines Master:

"Here is the part number for Honeywell charging cable for sl22 sled. CBL-500-120-S00-00. It costs 21.00 to 30.00 depending on where you get it from. Type A connector. Not available on sap. T6 is the screwdriver to remove the case."

Just in case anyone else was curious or wanted to know.


----------



## hufflepuff (Nov 22, 2016)

Did you guys have any problem with your reports this week? We made over 100% last week... only to be told we now had 10k more expected items than we did, and our submit time was twelve hours late. Already being mysupported, just curious if it happened elsewhere.


----------



## instockout (Nov 22, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> Did you guys have any problem with your reports this week? We made over 100% last week... only to be told we now had 10k more expected items than we did, and our submit time was twelve hours late. Already being mysupported, just curious if it happened elsewhere.


Ours dropped out completely, we got a zero percent.


----------



## hufflepuff (Nov 23, 2016)

So, 2 hours into a cycle scan where a solid red error light keeps coming on the zebra and everything refuses to work. A help desk call. Multiple battery changes. Nothing helping. And on my preferred zebra, which has never given me issues.



instockout said:


> Ours dropped out completely, we got a zero percent.



Phase 2 is just great so far, huh.


----------



## Logo (Nov 23, 2016)

Logo said:


> We made note of our numbers so we could compare to the report in myperformance next week.


So checked myperformance and our 'expected' number in the mydevice was much lower then the 'expected' number that was reported which made us yellow but the items scanned number was within 1000.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 23, 2016)

Logo said:


> So checked myperformance and our 'expected' number in the mydevice was much lower then the 'expected' number that was reported which made us yellow but the items scanned number was within 1000.



That is great.. I give up trying to chase a number that isn't right.


----------



## hufflepuff (Nov 23, 2016)

Just got given the OK to try swapping the zebra as we didn't know if that was okay.. hopefully no issues with this one. Upset that we have to send my preferred one out, lol. What a day.

Edit: Lol this one is doing it too.


----------



## hufflepuff (Nov 23, 2016)

Logo said:


> So checked myperformance and our 'expected' number in the mydevice was much lower then the 'expected' number that was reported which made us yellow but the items scanned number was within 1000.





Bosch said:


> That is great.. I give up trying to chase a number that isn't right.



Absolutely track what you had every week.. we take a photo at the end of every cycle, and they said we missed literally 10k items last week. And keep an eye on your PM/AM report to make sure they don't screw you over on time compliance like they did to us. They just swapped us to the exact time PM.


----------



## SrTLall (Nov 23, 2016)

Why are you doing RFID today? We were instructed that no one was doing it this week.

From our Group Operations Director (wow weird acronym for that one): 'We will NOT be doing an RFID Scan next week' (sent last Friday).


----------



## hufflepuff (Nov 23, 2016)

Nobody gave us any communication about not scanning. TL didn't get a redwire, nothing. And a task dropped. It took three CSC calls for someone to finally tell me that task should not have dropped. My STL didn't even know.


----------



## RightArm (Nov 23, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> Did you guys have any problem with your reports this week? We made over 100% last week... only to be told we now had 10k more expected items than we did, and our submit time was twelve hours late. Already being mysupported, just curious if it happened elsewhere.



Ours read 91K for the scan but when the report came out they told us we were expected 108K.... srsly?  And this HAD to be the one time my TL didn't take a photo of the screen before sending.  ><  *sigh*


----------



## Bosch (Nov 23, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> Absolutely track what you had every week.. we take a photo at the end of every cycle, and they said we missed literally 10k items last week. And keep an eye on your PM/AM report to make sure they don't screw you over on time compliance like they did to us. They just swapped us to the exact time PM.



I am not doing anymore work arounds. They can either get it right all the way with having workbench match the gun or put it back in beta until they work out the bugs. Cause i am not given the time to photograph this and document that so I don't get my ass chewed out. 

I'm so done.


----------



## hufflepuff (Dec 5, 2016)

Has anyone been given a reason for it being cancelled the last two weeks? I'm starting to wonder if it's related to the errors I was having... if phase 2 broke it. (And all these myperformance problems)


----------



## BoxCutter (Dec 5, 2016)

It could be that the volume of merch passing through the supply chain at this time of year doesn't produce accurate data. Most of soft lines at this point is discontinued so how much of it could be replenished anyway? Don't forget, swimwear will set in two or three weeks.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 5, 2016)

Due to an issue with expected counts.


----------



## instockout (Dec 5, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> Has anyone been given a reason for it being cancelled the last two weeks? I'm starting to wonder if it's related to the errors I was having... if phase 2 broke it. (And all these myperformance problems)


Last week for recovery I was told (even though I don't understand how that would get in the way of the scan...) and this week they're doing maintenance.


----------



## instockout (Dec 5, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> It could be that the volume of merch passing through the supply chain at this time of year doesn't produce accurate data. Most of soft lines at this point is discontinued so how much of it could be replenished anyway? Don't forget, swimwear will set in two or three weeks.


We have wayyyyyyy to much softlines right now... And like ten repack boxes of swimwear


----------



## ISMike (Dec 5, 2016)

instockout said:


> Last week for recovery I was told (even though I don't understand how that would get in the way of the scan...) and this week they're doing maintenance.


This week there's maintenance? A 3rd week in a row with no RFID scan? Oh, happy day.


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 5, 2016)

This may seem like a stupid question...but does this RFID system actually update the on-hands for the items? It seems to me like it's just counting everything...but not really doing anything else.


----------



## instockout (Dec 5, 2016)

ISMike said:


> This week there's maintenance? A 3rd week in a row with no RFID scan? Oh, happy day.


Yeah it'll be a month for my store because the week before Thanksgiving our scan never saved even though we got well over 100%. Could have easily scanned last week


----------



## instockout (Dec 5, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> This may seem like a stupid question...but does this RFID system actually update the on-hands for the items? It seems to me like it's just counting everything...but not really doing anything else.


Not entirely sure, I've noticed that our oos in softlines has gotten drastically better since rfid


----------



## Bosch (Dec 5, 2016)

instockout said:


> Not entirely sure, I've noticed that our oos in softlines has gotten drastically better since rfid



I hope so since the zone is usually garbage so it never got researched. RFID is the way to get it researched without having to zone it.


----------



## SrTLall (Dec 6, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> This may seem like a stupid question...but does this RFID system actually update the on-hands for the items? It seems to me like it's just counting everything...but not really doing anything else.




Supposedly is does change counts, but that could be scary because no one is checking to see if we actually have the stuff in the store.  There was supposed to be a function on the myDevice, sort of like drastic count,  that would direct the LOD to go behind the RFID scan to search for large discrepancies and either confirm/deny them and add/fix the tags.  I haven't seen nor heard anything about this recently.


----------



## Logo (Dec 6, 2016)

SrTLall said:


> Supposedly is does change counts, but that could be scary because no one is checking to see if we actually have the stuff in the store.  There was supposed to be a function on the myDevice, sort of like drastic count,  that would direct the LOD to go behind the RFID scan to search for large discrepancies and either confirm/deny them and add/fix the tags.  I haven't seen nor heard anything about this recently.


I take a look at the adjustments to zero report in myperformance to see if there are items that should have been tagged.  usually its place mats and girls jewelry
 if its active I tag it, disco I  ignore.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 6, 2016)

Logo said:


> I take a look at the adjustments to zero report in myperformance to see if there are items that should have been tagged.  usually its place mats and girls jewelry
> if its active I tag it, disco I  ignore.



I found sunglasses are an item you need to check the day before you scan cause three times I have found that the shipment the vendor pushed was not pre-tagged. And I just pull random pieces if they are clothing or hardlines stuff if I don't see a tag while I am scanning. Then I check the list of what should be tagged and either send a partner to tag up the stuff or just reshop it if it is not on the RFID list.


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 6, 2016)

I just haven't seen any big differences in items that the SFS team can't find. Clothing is a lost cause because half of our inventory is randomly hanging throughout the backroom. But I am still frequently having issues finding items in domestics, when it seems like it should have been corrected via the RFID process. Like the other day I was missing one of those huge brown furry pillows. It's not exactly easy for it to go missing...but we still somehow had on-hands for it.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 7, 2016)

Cancelled this week.


----------



## RightArm (Dec 7, 2016)

Doing a celebratory dance over that bit of news...  -_-


----------



## SrTLall (Dec 8, 2016)

RFID is quickly turning into Target Canada.  I wonder if this was one of Cornell's ideas or if the ball was already rolling before he joined.


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 8, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Cancelled this week.


Our RFID TM didn't get the memo...


----------



## hufflepuff (Dec 8, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Our RFID TM didn't get the memo...



Assuming they attempted a full scan, do you happen to know if they had any zebra issues (solid red error light on the bottom, stopped scanning)? The week that nobody told my store not to scan, CSC told me that it was the gun conflicting with itself about scanning when it shouldn't have been. I don't really buy that. I'm nervous about there being a real issue by the time we do scan again.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 8, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Our RFID TM didn't get the memo...



No one told me last week until I started bitching for a MyDevice that I could connect to the Zebra..


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 9, 2016)

No issues that I know of. The TM was walking around the store all morning with that thing beeping consistently.


----------



## RightArm (Dec 9, 2016)

Well we didn't get the "memo" for last week and we completed a full scan just fine.  Didn't make the numbers they requested but then found out it was down and did not count... hours wasted. ><  Just glad we knew about this week.


----------



## hufflepuff (Dec 13, 2016)

Anyone know if this week is cancelled? I haven't heard back about it yet.


----------



## instockout (Dec 13, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> Anyone know if this week is cancelled? I haven't heard back about it yet.


Might be by district... But ours was canceled. But it came down from our DTL, so idk if it is corporate wide


----------



## TheredcardgoddFL (Dec 13, 2016)

Yes it's cancelled


----------



## ISMike (Dec 13, 2016)

TheredcardgoddFL said:


> Yes it's cancelled


Seemingly company wide? Don't need to worry about dealing with it tomorrow?


----------



## Bosch (Dec 13, 2016)

West coast here, will check with my TL to see what is gonna or not happen on Thursday.


----------



## hufflepuff (Dec 14, 2016)

I was just told we're not doing it next week either... so much for the whole RFID process, I guess.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 14, 2016)

Instocks scanned for 3 hours till ETL got on overhead and told them to stop it was cancelled. Lol 2 hours of a TM not productive.


----------



## SrTLall (Dec 14, 2016)

E-mail in my inbox from my Group Ops Director said we ARE doing RFID and basically wished us luck getting anywhere close to expected since we haven't done it for weeks.


----------



## hufflepuff (Dec 14, 2016)

SrTLall said:


> E-mail in my inbox from my Group Ops Director said we ARE doing RFID and basically wished us luck getting anywhere close to expected since we haven't done it for weeks.



This week or next?


----------



## SrTLall (Dec 14, 2016)

hufflepuff said:


> This week or next?


This week. Looking at REDwire now:

Scan all Phase 1 and 2 items on your Dec. 14/15 RFID Weekly Scan.

*IMMEDIATELY - inform instocks team members to complete the weekly scan as normal.*


----------



## RightArm (Dec 14, 2016)

I was told it was cancelled for us.  Not sure if this is by district or not.  West coast here too.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 15, 2016)

SrTLall said:


> This week. Looking at REDwire now:
> 
> Scan all Phase 1 and 2 items on your Dec. 14/15 RFID Weekly Scan.
> 
> *IMMEDIATELY - inform instocks team members to complete the weekly scan as normal.*



Yesterday asked my TL, he checked redwire and his e-mail - nothing so good to go. This morning check with our ETL, nothing good to go. Three hours later, scanning and 100K into a 139K scan. My ETL calls me and my TL on the radio "Come back to the signing room." He just got an e-mail from the ETL and group leader(a stunning cunt from the word go) this week cancelled and next week.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 15, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Yesterday asked my TL, he checked redwire and his e-mail - nothing so good to go. This morning check with our ETL, nothing good to go. Three hours later, scanning and 100K into a 139K scan. My ETL calls me and my TL on the radio "Come back to the signing room." He just got an e-mail from the ETL and group leader(a stunning cunt from the word go) this week cancelled and next week.


So much wasted hours of productivity. It could have been better spent pushing shit out to fill outs.  Wtf  is wrong with just filling outs throughout the store,  is it that hard ,,,, really.


----------



## anathema (Dec 15, 2016)

Is this shit even effective? Do we have data on this yet? I feel like corporate just started this to see if we'd really do anything they tell us to.


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 15, 2016)

anathema said:


> Is this shit even effective? Do we have data on this yet? I feel like corporate just started this to see if we'd really do anything they tell us to.


It doesn't seem to be actually changing any counts. It's just counting and reporting shrink levels to corporate.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 15, 2016)

qmosqueen said:


> So much wasted hours of productivity. It could have been better spent pushing shit out to fill outs.  Wtf  is wrong with just filling outs throughout the store,  is it that hard ,,,, really.



Right now cause our backroom is so fucked(thanks DTL and Group Leader B) that said no to containers this year we have shit everywhere that we cant even scan to fill outs. I have just been walking the backroom with a shopping cart and pulling things off piles and pushing that out. Cause we can't shoot anything cause nothing is backstocked. Nothing is backstocked since they can't fucking move in the backroom. Carts and tubs shoved down pretty much most of the main.

Having to tell guest "Yes we have a dozen of those trees, we just have fucking clue where they are." So much money in lost sales.. And guests are pissed off. We are pissed off. I was told go fill after I got told "nope cancelled" but the backroom is just backstocking and pulling bare minimum in batches and burning what they can't to physically. We have entire aisles in the steel blocked up with random pallets of toys. So knowing that I can't shoot anything to get it pulled in any reasonable amount of time. So back to my shopping cart I go and pulling boxes off piles.

Yes, Corporate and ETL & Group leader B this is much better than giving us containers and letting In-Stocks shoot and do PTM like we are trained to do.

I have a few pics, I just need a burner host to load them up to..


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 15, 2016)

I am so sorry, @Bosch.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 15, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I am so sorry, @Bosch.



The Retail comic that posted today hit home really hard..

Beer, Good Whiskey, a dog and a Football game on 
TV = relaxing..


----------



## Bosch (Dec 15, 2016)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Q5rSgK]
	



[url=https://flic.kr/p/Q2KSiG]
	

[/url][/url]


----------



## BoxCutter (Dec 15, 2016)

Bosch said:


>


Isn't your STL getting texts and calls from HQ about the fire doors being blocked? Our STL says he is getting at least two texts a day from them saying everything is good or we have stuff in there. We were told this was company wide since that trailer fire in Florida(?).


----------



## SrTLall (Dec 15, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Yesterday asked my TL, he checked redwire and his e-mail - nothing so good to go. This morning check with our ETL, nothing good to go. Three hours later, scanning and 100K into a 139K scan. My ETL calls me and my TL on the radio "Come back to the signing room." He just got an e-mail from the ETL and group leader(a stunning cunt from the word go) this week cancelled and next week.



I have always wondered how REDwire is divided up between stores. It's probably not company wide, but is it by region? Group? District? Or probably a combination of any of those depending on what the info is. 

Anyways, our DTL let his stores know he would be happy with 94% this week, we got 95% so I guess I'm semi-happy with that.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 15, 2016)

BoxCutter said:


> Isn't your STL getting texts and calls from HQ about the fire doors being blocked? Our STL says he is getting at least two texts a day from them saying everything is good or we have stuff in there. We were told this was company wide since that trailer fire in Florida(?).



This last week she has been out of the building on a personal matter, I fully understand and have NO issues with. Leaving the ETL HR in charge and she is as useless as tits on a duck.. So if we have been getting them she has been ignoring them.


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 15, 2016)

Bosch said:


>


I feel your pain...That's about how my store looked for most of last year (minus the shopping carts).



BoxCutter said:


> Isn't your STL getting texts and calls from HQ about the fire doors being blocked? Our STL says he is getting at least two texts a day from them saying everything is good or we have stuff in there. We were told this was company wide since that trailer fire in Florida(?).


We've been getting that too! I swear it feels like they are actively checking the camera in the fire aisle. Nobody has said anything about a separate fire exit down a backroom aisle being constantly blocked (with a dummy camera over that aisle).


----------



## instockout (Dec 15, 2016)

Never before have I been so thankful to have a great stl than after seeing the last few posts.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 16, 2016)

Bosch, your dtl needs to drop in & say hi. Then, walk into the back room..


----------



## Bosch (Dec 16, 2016)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Bosch, your dtl needs to drop in & say hi. Then, walk into the back room..



They caused this shit. There is no place to put this shit. We now have risers again cause we have NO place to put this shit.. DTL and his boss caused this cause it was too expensive to have a couple containers so all the shit we would have in 5 containers is floating around the backroom.

Cause all the DTL would say if the saw that is "Why isn't this all backstocked?" I would love to know where cause there isn't room to backstock anything anymore.. Fill groups are discarded just get the shit out of carts.


----------



## Logo (Dec 17, 2016)

Today was the first time in a long time that we are not going to come clean.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 17, 2016)

Cancelled until further notice.


----------



## DeadEnd (Dec 17, 2016)

Any shopping carts in backroom at store where I work will return back to sales floor because any carts aren't acceptable in any stockroom.


----------



## jenna (Dec 17, 2016)

Ugh, Bosch.  I have been there.  Our BR used look like sh!t.  ETLs /STLs turn a blind eye.

I liked  your posts in commiseration.


----------



## jenna (Dec 17, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Cancelled until further notice.



?  cancelled trucks?


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 17, 2016)

DeadEnd said:


> Any shopping carts in backroom at store where I work will return back to sales floor because any carts aren't acceptable in any stockroom.


Our backroom closer (who is super passive agressive) will just shove any shopping carts right out the backroom doors and leaves it wherever it stops.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 17, 2016)

DeadEnd said:


> Any shopping carts in backroom at store where I work will return back to sales floor because any carts aren't acceptable in any stockroom.



When you run out of vehicles you are left with no choice.. 

RFID - cancelled until further notice.


----------



## instockout (Dec 17, 2016)

jenna said:


> ?  cancelled trucks?


Think he was referring to rfid


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Dec 17, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> Our backroom closer (who is super passive agressive) will just shove any shopping carts right out the backroom doors and leaves it wherever it stops.



Mine usually move from the fixture room, full of fixtures (Softlines), miraculously to the fitting room.


----------



## SFSFun (Dec 17, 2016)

BigEyedPhish said:


> Mine usually move from the fixture room, full of fixtures (Softlines), miraculously to the fitting room.


We got a new PPTL a few months back who decided the best way to avoid that was to keep the fixture room locked in the afternoons and weekends. Unfortunately, everyone who dumps carts of crap in there are also people who have keys to the store...


----------



## BigEyedPhish (Dec 17, 2016)

SFSFun said:


> We got a new PPTL a few months back who decided the best way to avoid that was to keep the fixture room locked in the afternoons and weekends. Unfortunately, everyone who dumps carts of crap in there are also people who have keys to the store...



That means they lost likely have a desk as well


----------



## hufflepuff (Dec 24, 2016)

My scan is resuming next week.


----------



## hufflepuff (Dec 29, 2016)

So how did everyone's scan go? If everyone started it again. Ours was awful.


----------



## backroomguy (Dec 29, 2016)

Bad, submitted at 91%


----------



## anathema (Dec 29, 2016)

Last I checked we were at 95%, we did a scan a few weeks ago when it was canceled so I think our percentage was a bit better.


----------



## hufflepuff (Dec 29, 2016)

We only got an 89% out of the low 93% they were expecting.


----------



## SrTLall (Dec 29, 2016)

2 weeks ago (first scan in a while): 95
Last week: 98
This week: 100


----------



## Logo (Dec 29, 2016)

Less than 98%. I'm anxious to look at the RFID report to see what was zeroed out.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 29, 2016)

Ours was horrible.. We were supposed to start at 4am cause we knew it was going to be big. So we put up two MyDevices up in the HR office cause some don't like the Bluetooth to the zebra guns.. Come in at 4am no MyDevices, hunt them down both taken by flow and are now dead. And another one we got would not connect to the zebra. So we had to wait two hours for them to charge brings us to 6am.. 130K wanted.. we made 108K and that was after hunting through the cluster of our backroom..

Which for rough math = %72 that was fun so not worth waking up at 2:30am for that bullshit..


----------



## bigal (Dec 29, 2016)

We got 93% on ours.  Didn't know the post Christmas goal was the low 90% range.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 29, 2016)

bigal said:


> We got 93% on ours.  Didn't know the post Christmas goal was the low 90% range.



You got lucky ours was %98 expected..


----------



## littlebluej (Dec 29, 2016)

Mine today was about 84%. ETLs were upset, but I expected it. We are a high theft store. 

Also Bosch, I feel your pain. Your backroom looks similar to mine, or at least what I inherited a few months ago. It's why I'm so stressed! And I totally feel the STL/DTL not giving a shit and just asking, 'Why isn't it back stocked??" I could give you 20 reasons but they will just be seen as excuses...


----------



## Bosch (Dec 29, 2016)

littlebluej said:


> Mine today was about 84%. ETLs were upset, but I expected it. We are a high theft store.
> 
> Also Bosch, I feel your pain. Your backroom looks similar to mine, or at least what I inherited a few months ago. It's why I'm so stressed! And I totally feel the STL/DTL not giving a shit and just asking, 'Why isn't it back stocked??" I could give you 20 reasons but they will just be seen as excuses...



Well plano was hell bent on setting mini seasonal - ok that is your next set. But could you actually fill the side caps you set yesterday? Or maybe let your set slide a day and help push all the Christmas shit still in the backroom? Cause you and the SRTL who was plano have been running the PTM process for this 4th quarter. Running is a term I use very very loosely. Today I found an entire tub of One Spot Christmas crap along with a bunch of 0ther random seasonal shit. Walking the back room for RFID I found all kinds of Christmas stuff for all departments back there that should have been out on the floor already. WTF? Did my store forget that all that shit is now clearance and heading for salvage and doing it fast?

What fucking reality am I working in? Or do we just not care anymore?


----------



## ISMike (Dec 30, 2016)

I believe for my store we got roughly 80-83%. It was so awful I didn't bother doing the math.


----------



## jenna (Dec 30, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Well plano was hell bent on setting mini seasonal - ok that is your next set. But could you actually fill the side caps you set yesterday? Or maybe let your set slide a day and help push all the Christmas shit still in the backroom? Cause you and the SRTL who was plano have been running the PTM process for this 4th quarter. Running is a term I use very very loosely. Today I found an entire tub of One Spot Christmas crap along with a bunch of 0ther random seasonal shit. Walking the back room for RFID I found all kinds of Christmas stuff for all departments back there that should have been out on the floor already. WTF? Did my store forget that all that shit is now clearance and heading for salvage and doing it fast?
> 
> What fucking reality am I working in? Or do we just not care anymore?



Ha! Sounds like we work at the same store. Well, except no one is running the PTM process at my store.


----------



## SrTLall (Dec 30, 2016)

Bosch said:


> Well plano was hell bent on setting mini seasonal - ok that is your next set. But could you actually fill the side caps you set yesterday? Or maybe let your set slide a day and help push all the Christmas shit still in the backroom? Cause you and the SRTL who was plano have been running the PTM process for this 4th quarter. Running is a term I use very very loosely. Today I found an entire tub of One Spot Christmas crap along with a bunch of 0ther random seasonal shit. Walking the back room for RFID I found all kinds of Christmas stuff for all departments back there that should have been out on the floor already. WTF? Did my store forget that all that shit is now clearance and heading for salvage and doing it fast?
> 
> What fucking reality am I working in? Or do we just not care anymore?



All that stuff is probably Christmas PLU.  I don't think it gets pulled unless seasonal batches are dropped, which, I believe, is more of a Logistics responsibilitiy.  Either way, it's a shame it's still in the back because it follows the same markdown schedule as wrapping paper, and that has been 70% for a couple days now.  It will all fly off the shelves at this point.


----------



## instockout (Dec 30, 2016)

I got 100.5 but that's because I did it last week when we weren't supposed too. Last week I got a 93


----------



## RightArm (Dec 30, 2016)

Ours didn't go well either...  not sure the percentage but we were way off with the counts.  Here's hoping next week will be better.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 31, 2016)

littlebluej said:


> Mine today was about 84%. ETLs were upset, but I expected it. We are a high theft store.
> 
> Also Bosch, I feel your pain. Your backroom looks similar to mine, or at least what I inherited a few months ago. It's why I'm so stressed! And I totally feel the STL/DTL not giving a shit and just asking, 'Why isn't it back stocked??" I could give you 20 reasons but they will just be seen as excuses...



Yeah it looked like disaster, we called in help got it almost right. Then overnight happened and we had it nice for two days then their wheels came off again. They canceled trucks over Christmas and they couldn't even stay caught up. We are back to those pictures again. They are pulling new pog batches overnight but leaving price change, and auto's in the system.


SrTLall said:


> All that stuff is probably Christmas PLU.  I don't think it gets pulled unless seasonal batches are dropped, which, I believe, is more of a Logistics responsibilitiy.  Either way, it's a shame it's still in the back because it follows the same markdown schedule as wrapping paper, and that has been 70% for a couple days now.  It will all fly off the shelves at this point.



They burned some of the seasonal batches cause they had so much floating but they never cleared the floating ones so while its all sitting at %70 off we don't know if it will hit %90 so it has a chance at making the floor.. Yesterday I had a 1/2hr to fuck around and I walked a couple aisles in the back and pulled a tub of seasonal home décor and got a TM to just shove it out. We have the space just put it anywhere the price point is right..

The post mortem on this year won't be pretty. The two TL's who wanted this as their show have pissed off everyone and failed to keep do the basic things to get this 4th quarter done.


----------



## Logo (Jan 3, 2017)

Checked out our zeroed report.  It was a lot of winter wear, a group of men's basics and children's accessories. A lot of onies and twoies in RTW.  All adds up though.


----------



## Logo (Jan 4, 2017)

Noticed the line of towels do not have an epc label.  Awesome......


----------



## instockout (Jan 4, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Yeah it looked like disaster, we called in help got it almost right. Then overnight happened and we had it nice for two days then their wheels came off again. They canceled trucks over Christmas and they couldn't even stay caught up. We are back to those pictures again. They are pulling new pog batches overnight but leaving price change, and auto's in the system.
> 
> 
> They burned some of the seasonal batches cause they had so much floating but they never cleared the floating ones so while its all sitting at %70 off we don't know if it will hit %90 so it has a chance at making the floor.. Yesterday I had a 1/2hr to fuck around and I walked a couple aisles in the back and pulled a tub of seasonal home décor and got a TM to just shove it out. We have the space just put it anywhere the price point is right..
> ...


I took charge of Christmas ptms like I do with all other ptms. I had everything out of the back half a week before Christmas, which is later than usual. But we had 60% more freight this year than last. Made sure it looked nice and pretty. Had to condense it down for pog last week so they can start the new set.


----------



## RightArm (Jan 5, 2017)

Ours failed today.  Sled issues.  The My Device was fine.  The sled stopped scanning halfway through and wouldn't accept the other sled as a transfer.  Managed to change the batteries out and get the sled working again but about 15K short when the scanner on the sled went again.  Over 5 hours of scanning and ETL-LOG decided to ditch the scan and My Support it.  I hate RFID.  -_-


----------



## Bosch (Jan 5, 2017)

We were told it is our problem when we lock up equipment and overnight steals it so we have nothing to use for the first hour of the day. When I left we were 15,000 short. And who knows where they are going to find them.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 5, 2017)

instockout said:


> I took charge of Christmas ptms like I do with all other ptms. I had everything out of the back half a week before Christmas, which is later than usual. But we had 60% more freight this year than last. Made sure it looked nice and pretty. Had to condense it down for pog last week so they can start the new set.



You actually had time to actually PTM? We are given about 70hrs for the entire week.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jan 5, 2017)

My scan was just as bad as last week... about 89%. Missing about the same amount of product in the same departments. It's like they didn't adjust it from last week, the expected count even went up instead of down.


----------



## ISMike (Jan 5, 2017)

hufflepuff said:


> My scan was just as bad as last week... about 89%. Missing about the same amount of product in the same departments. It's like they didn't adjust it from last week, the expected count even went up instead of down.


I was missing roughly the same as last week as well. Expected went down like 7000 though it didn't really help.


----------



## RightArm (Jan 5, 2017)

If all of us stores are having this problem shouldn't they investigate to see why?  I noted that some of the women's packaged underwear is slipping through without epc codes and I know some have said towels are slipping through without them.  We simply don't have the payroll right now to go through all these departments to tag things.   Mine said we were expected to have over 4K bras... maybe I'm crazy but I don't think our small intimates department would fit 4000 bras.  The scanner found all but about 1K of them....  I keep wondering if these numbers they send us are even accurate.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 5, 2017)

RightArm said:


> If all of us stores are having this problem shouldn't they investigate to see why?  I noted that some of the women's packaged underwear is slipping through without epc codes and I know some have said towels are slipping through without them.  We simply don't have the payroll right now to go through all these departments to tag things.   Mine said we were expected to have over 4K bras... maybe I'm crazy but I don't think our small intimates department would fit 4000 bras.  The scanner found all but about 1K of them....  I keep wondering if these numbers they send us are even accurate.



For us it was panties and bedding. The panties either counted wrong or just stolen over a thousand pairs missing and bedding I have a feeling stuff that was sold or stuck in a container that overnight just jammed crap in when it showed up. Either way I know it wasn't going to make number. How can you when you have to wait over an hour and a half to just charge the damn MyDevice to even start your scan.

But again as I was told we need to do something to not have these mistakes again.. Umm how can I prevent other teams from stealing equipment locked in the HR office with a note on it "RFID do not take"? I have to figure that out.. Cause having it stolen is our fault not the fault of the team stealing it. Lovely.


----------



## RightArm (Jan 5, 2017)

This is why all stores should be allotted charging cables and batteries.  It really is an idiotic idea to go from equipment with changeable batteries to one that has to be plugged in for charging.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 5, 2017)

RightArm said:


> This is why all stores should be allotted charging cables and batteries.  It really is an idiotic idea to go from equipment with changeable batteries to one that has to be plugged in for charging.



We have the cables but are not allowed to use them. Only the ETL who troubleshoots them before sending them for repair can it. We have to wait.. So I no longer care if we make numbers since no one else in the store does either.


----------



## instockout (Jan 6, 2017)

Bosch said:


> You actually had time to actually PTM? We are given about 70hrs for the entire week.


We have an stl who acknowledges the fact instocks is important. We had around 120 hours for instocks.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 6, 2017)

instockout said:


> We have an stl who acknowledges the fact instocks is important. We had around 120 hours for instocks.



We are going to be used so they can cut saleafloor completely during the day. My resume is polished to high gloss. I am done.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jan 18, 2017)

They finally updated/adjusted our counts last week so we made it back to the 98%+ range. Also, not all of Anna Kaiser came in EPC'd.


----------



## SrTLall (Jan 18, 2017)

Fun times last week, we submitted our scan as usual but we didn't appear on the scan completed report nor the scan not completed report.  There is no % score on myPerformance  for last week and our YTD % wasn't effected. Strange.


----------



## instockout (Jan 18, 2017)

Anyone else have some sort of snack bar, tuna fish, and a rc robot show up on the scan list?


----------



## hufflepuff (Jan 18, 2017)

I had a Snack department today. No idea why, didn't notice it until I was writing my depts down at the end. Had an expected count of 12 items in it.


----------



## instockout (Jan 18, 2017)

hufflepuff said:


> I had a Snack department today. No idea why, didn't notice it until I was writing my depts down at the end. Had an expected count of 12 items in it.


Yeah it was some breakfast bar I believe. I mysupported the three dcpis I had, but doubt anything g will be done since I've done it before


----------



## RunForACallBox (Jan 18, 2017)

Bosch said:


> We have the cables but are not allowed to use them. Only the ETL who troubleshoots them before sending them for repair can it. We have to wait.. So I no longer care if we make numbers since no one else in the store does either.


Our ETL takes the iPod out of the case and has a charging bank plugged into it.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 18, 2017)

RunForACallBox said:


> Our ETL takes the iPod out of the case and has a charging bank plugged into it.



I let them figure out how to keep it going, not my problem anymore.. When I was told I was responsible for other teams stealing equipment from us, I stopped trying to figure anything out. It's about to die? I drop it in a charger for an  hour.. Scan doesn't get done - I don't care.


----------



## RightArm (Jan 20, 2017)

Numbers were better this week, made more sense, then the logistics TL lost the scan.  Not sure how just that she did.  *sigh*


----------



## hufflepuff (Jan 25, 2017)

Took eight hours to scrape up a 98% this week. That problem I posted about the week of Thanksgiving with the Zebra constantly disconnecting? It came back. This time, after rebooting and reconnecting the zebra for about the fourth time, it kicked me out of checkpoint. Scan gone. 70k items gone.

From there on out, it disconnected every few minutes. Even in the short spurts of scanning it gave me, it wasn't consistently picking up tags anyway.  I lost count of how many laps I had to do around the building.

This time CSC told me it is now a known problem, unlike the excuses they gave me last time.


----------



## instockout (Jan 25, 2017)

hufflepuff said:


> Took eight hours to scrape up a 98% this week. That problem I posted about the week of Thanksgiving with the Zebra constantly disconnecting? It came back. This time, after rebooting and reconnecting the zebra for about the fourth time, it kicked me out of checkpoint. Scan gone. 70k items gone.
> 
> From there on out, it disconnected every few minutes. Even in the short spurts of scanning it gave me, it wasn't consistently picking up tags anyway.  I lost count of how many laps I had to do around the building.
> 
> This time CSC told me it is now a known problem, unlike the excuses they gave me last time.


Thank God I don't have that problem. I had troubles getting up to 98ish percent but I got there in two hours.


----------



## SrTLall (Jan 25, 2017)

Anyone know why tuna fish is on our missed scan list?


----------



## hufflepuff (Jan 25, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> Anyone know why tuna fish is on our missed scan list?





instockout said:


> Anyone else have some sort of snack bar, tuna fish, and a rc robot show up on the scan list?





instockout said:


> Yeah it was some breakfast bar I believe. I mysupported the three dcpis I had, but doubt anything g will be done since I've done it before



. I think they fixed it this week.. I looked for my snack department on the cycle list this morning and it was gone.


----------



## Logo (Jan 25, 2017)

Does anyone know when counts actually update or in what time frame do items zero out?


----------



## instockout (Jan 25, 2017)

hufflepuff said:


> . I think they fixed it this week.. I looked for my snack department on the cycle list this morning and it was gone.


Good I only mysupported it two times...


----------



## backroomguy (Jan 25, 2017)

Anyone else seeing mens sunglasses (c9 and ironman) and bath towels for the 01/22 set come in not encoded?


----------



## SrTLall (Jan 25, 2017)

backroomguy said:


> Anyone else seeing mens sunglasses (c9 and ironman) and bath towels for the 01/22 set come in not encoded?


Got an e-mail from group operations director that said we need to label some towels that are coming in. I just glanced at it and didn't recognize the brand - 'essence' or something...


----------



## ISMike (Jan 25, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> Got an e-mail from group operations director that said we need to label some towels that are coming in. I just glanced at it and didn't recognize the brand - 'essence' or something...


Express by microcotton?
I noticed they were new and not tagged and meant to follow up to see if they had to be or not.


----------



## SrTLall (Jan 25, 2017)

ISMike said:


> Express by microcotton?
> I noticed they were new and not tagged and meant to follow up to see if they had to be or not.


Yeah, that's it. Once you see them, tag them.


----------



## instockout (Jan 25, 2017)

Well looks like I'll have to take time out of instocks to tag them.


----------



## Panda13 (Jan 25, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> Yeah, that's it. Once you see them, tag them.


Extra tasks but no payroll


----------



## backroomguy (Jan 25, 2017)

There is a good report on myperformance that will help to identify where you might have items that have come in not encoded. MyPerformance -> Logistics -> RFID 
This will bring up the RFID scan report. It will list everything that was scanned, probably larger than 2,000 pages but you can narrow it down by sorting by department then selecting large difference. This will just list the items in that dept that had a large difference between scanned and expected. 
The last 3 weeks I have found items in the following areas coming in not encoded: Dept 62 electric blankets/throws, Dept 64 kids bath (shower curtains, rugs, towels), Dept 64 bath towels (Express, transition items), dept 64 shower curtains. Hope this helps everyone out.


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 25, 2017)

Logo said:


> Does anyone know when counts actually update or in what time frame do items zero out?


My guess is never.


----------



## instockout (Jan 25, 2017)

backroomguy said:


> There is a good report on myperformance that will help to identify where you might have items that have come in not encoded. MyPerformance -> Logistics -> RFID
> This will bring up the RFID scan report. It will list everything that was scanned, probably larger than 2,000 pages but you can narrow it down by sorting by department then selecting large difference. This will just list the items in that dept that had a large difference between scanned and expected.
> The last 3 weeks I have found items in the following areas coming in not encoded: Dept 62 electric blankets/throws, Dept 64 kids bath (shower curtains, rugs, towels), Dept 64 bath towels (Express, transition items), dept 64 shower curtains. Hope this helps everyone out.


I didn't think shower curtains were tagged yet


----------



## hufflepuff (Feb 1, 2017)

Portable Electronics in this weeks expected departments..


----------



## SrTLall (Feb 1, 2017)

hufflepuff said:


> Portable Electronics in this weeks expected departments..


Better tag it before the scan


----------



## hufflepuff (Feb 1, 2017)

Electronics update: 8 items expected, 8 items missed . That was worse than the snack week.


----------



## instockout (Feb 1, 2017)

Was at another store today and asked how long it took her to scan she said five hours. I was super surprised it still takes people that long. It took me five hours once, and then two hours-ish everytime after


----------



## Logo (Feb 1, 2017)

Our first scan took forever but once the expectation was set our in stocks is done in 4 hours or less. Our gal likes to talk! Lol


----------



## instockout (Feb 2, 2017)

Logo said:


> Our first scan took forever but once the expectation was set our in stocks is done in 4 hours or less. Our gal likes to talk! Lol


I think this girl was milking the clock. She was just kind slowly walking around, waving the zebra around, talking to everyone.


----------



## Bosch (Feb 2, 2017)

instockout said:


> Was at another store today and asked how long it took her to scan she said five hours. I was super surprised it still takes people that long. It took me five hours once, and then two hours-ish everytime after



Ours takes hours since we have to break every hour and a half for an hour to let the mydevice charge. And the way our store is setup you have to walk the entire store three times to even get close. Two backrooms on opposite sides of the store, a large floorpad for softlines and a 50 aisle spread for the domestics.


----------



## glo (Feb 2, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Ours takes hours since we have to break every hour and a half for an hour to let the mydevice charge. And the way our store is setup you have to walk the entire store three times to even get close. Two backrooms on opposite sides of the store, a large floorpad for softlines and a 50 aisle spread for the domestics.


Borrow a Torx Security screwdriver from your PMT and take the ipod out of the sled. Requisition a portable battery and that should get you through the scan.


----------



## hufflepuff (Feb 2, 2017)

My scan takes 3-4 hours.. during which I also take a break while it charges. But I also do a few laps and comb the building until I can get 100%+

I also have bluetooth issues often slowing it down.


----------



## ISMike (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm wondering if your stores are smaller than mine or what the difference is. It takes me 5-5.5 hours (of scanning time, I use a portable charger to not have to stop except for a 15) to get the RFID scan done thoroughly enough to not miss goal.


----------



## instockout (Feb 2, 2017)

ISMike said:


> I'm wondering if your stores are smaller than mine or what the difference is. It takes me 5-5.5 hours (of scanning time, I use a portable charger to not have to stop except for a 15) to get the RFID scan done thoroughly enough to not miss goal.


I mean what is your average goal?


----------



## ISMike (Feb 2, 2017)

instockout said:


> I mean what is your average goal?


Past few weeks (after it finally accepted the failing scans) roughly 90-92k


----------



## instockout (Feb 2, 2017)

ISMike said:


> Past few weeks (after it finally accepted the failing scans) roughly 90-92k


Ours is around 100-103k


----------



## Bosch (Feb 2, 2017)

glo said:


> Borrow a Torx Security screwdriver from your PMT and take the ipod out of the sled. Requisition a portable battery and that should get you through the scan.



Not my problem. We have asked and been denied a cable or battery pack. It can sit and charge. Our average wanted is 110,000. So it takes a bit.


----------



## ISMike (Feb 2, 2017)

instockout said:


> Was at another store today and asked how long it took her to scan she said five hours. I was super surprised it still takes people that long. It took me five hours once, and then two hours-ish everytime after





instockout said:


> Ours is around 100-103k


Do you just walk by quickly aiming at everything as you go, or hold it straight up (which always seems to get just a lot around you), or? Would definitely be happier if there was a better way that cuts the time in half


----------



## instockout (Feb 2, 2017)

ISMike said:


> Do you just walk by quickly aiming at everything as you go, or hold it straight up (which always seems to get just a lot around you), or? Would definitely be happier if there was a better way that cuts the time in half


That's exactly what I do. I get all of softlines in about 30-45 minutes. Backroom scan takes a bit longer. I usually use fifteen to twenty minutes to try and soak up as much as I can.


----------



## instockout (Feb 2, 2017)

ISMike said:


> Do you just walk by quickly aiming at everything as you go, or hold it straight up (which always seems to get just a lot around you), or? Would definitely be happier if there was a better way that cuts the time in half


I usually circle an entire area, ie women's, then zip zag through it. Continue on to the next area, so on and so forth. At the end I see which area still has a decent amount of items, run through that area. I do it until all areas are under at least 100. That'll get you 99% everytime if not 100% depending on your extras.


----------



## SrTLall (Feb 2, 2017)

instockout said:


> I usually circle an entire area, ie women's, then zip zag through it. Continue on to the next area, so on and so forth. At the end I see which area still has a decent amount of items, run through that area. I do it until all areas are under at least 100. That'll get you 99% everytime if not 100% depending on your extras.


Heh, same thing we do.  Keep hitting the problem areas until everything is under 100 (usually Bath, Kid's Basics, Legwear, Panties, Bras).  However, at the beginning we walk the racetrack through the RFID areas, slowing down a little while at the high-density sections, like Intimates.


----------



## instockout (Feb 2, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> Heh, same thing we do.  Keep hitting the problem areas until everything is under 100 (usually Bath, Kid's Basics, Legwear, Panties, Bras).  However, at the beginning we walk the racetrack through the RFID areas, slowing down a little while at the high-density sections, like Intimates.


i also change out my battery before i hit the backroom, it never actually needs a battery swap since when i go to the backroom its only about an hour and fifteen minutes in to my scan... but in my head it makes it more powerful haha so i do it everytime now


----------



## RightArm (Feb 3, 2017)

Anyone notice that Sterilite was going off?  We have a lot in the backroom and it went off for the boxes and again in the aisle with Sterilite.  Weird.

I think the time it takes depends on your connection between My Device and Sled and how much trust you have in the thing's reach.  It's a learning experience.  Those of you taking 30 - 45 minutes in all of softlines by simply running willy nilly through those departments are scanning differently than those of us taking the time to hit each table and rack.  Couple that with the whole problem of our RFID Sleds not being that reliable in my store and it takes us around 4.5 hrs to finish.  

One of our Sleds started acting up a  couple weeks ago.  It quit scanning and we couldn't get it to scan again - changed the batteries, rebooted, reconnected the Blue Tooth - nothing.   Found out the hard way that you can't switch Sleds in the middle of a Scan.  The Program wouldn't accept the other Sled and we lost the Scan for that week.


----------



## hufflepuff (Feb 8, 2017)

Has anyone heard anything about Phase 3 yet? Someone mentioned it today, but I haven't heard anything about plans for it.


----------



## stinkeye (Feb 8, 2017)

Nothing has come down about phase 3 yet.  At least not in my region.


----------



## SrTLall (Feb 8, 2017)

hufflepuff said:


> Has anyone heard anything about Phase 3 yet? Someone mentioned it today, but I haven't heard anything about plans for it.


Maybe phase 3 included the robots scanning hardlines! They scraped that and saved all of our jobs!


----------



## Cntrydisney (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm just wondering what the best way to do the RFID Scan is? Are there any tips or tricks to getting it done faster? How sensitive is the scanner? Such as in SL do you need to scan all four sides of a rack? Cause that's what I do currently and in accessories when I scan sunglasses it seems like once I'm done it still keeps beeping. I think it's catching the boy & girls socks on the other side of the wall, do you think that could be it? It's just that sensitive? When I scan I have the trigger lock on and when I'm going back to an area it seems like it scans more accurately by just walking though the aisles and holding the mydevice instead of pointing it at all the tags on the clothes. What areas in hardlines get scanned? It seems like I just end up scanning all of the domestics, housewares, plastics, and furniture aisles just so I don't miss anything that may scan. What works best for scanning the backroom climbing ladders or no? If you don't can the sled reach the top steel rack? Tomorrow we finally got tools to take the iPod out of the sled and have a external battery so we'll see how that goes. That should fix all of the mydevice battery issues. Now I don't have to charge it every 30 min to an hour. One of our ETL's at my store told me an email from district said other stores are having issues scanning jewelry and to scan in there three times when you do your scan. Anybody else having that issue? Does anybody know if you can toggle out of checkpoint to help guests via mywork? I've been losing my Rfid scan, for unknown reasons to me. It's happened twice in the last three weeks. Anybody have any ideas? I got stuck covering a lunch in electronics, went to pull a cd for a guest and when I went back into checkpoint it took me to the login screen and lost my scan. Everybody at my store doesn't know anything about the scan. I did a scan back in December and lost the batch cause the app force quit. Come to find out we weren't even suppose to scan that week, as on of our ETL's and STL are laughing about it. I'm the only person in my store that's even the least bit knowledgeable on the RFID and even I'm still learning.  Any advice would be great and we'll see what happens when I scan tomorrow.


----------



## stinkeye (Feb 15, 2017)

The scanner should pick up most items from a distance of about 8-20 feet depending on interference.  Items like sunglasses with the "C" RFID label (the small one) you'll only pick up from about 1-3 feet away.  We take the device out of the sled and hook it up to a little mobile phone battery pack and then put it back in the sled when we're done.  This way, you don't have to worry about battery life and since you don't need the sled, there's really no reason not to get access to a bigger battery.


----------



## RightArm (Feb 15, 2017)

The sled is supposed to have a radius of 50 feet.  Keep in mind that metal tends to mess with the coding in the tags.  So if tags have fallen down between the metal parts or bars of  a table it might not pick up.  I do not bother climbing the ladders in the backroom.  I simply point the sled up toward the top shelves.  It is supposed to be able to reach though I'm not convinced it always does an accurate job scanning through boxes.  Some people say that you don't need to scan all four sides of a rack.  To make your run faster, don't.  We usually do a first walk through all departments and then when we are done we check the list for the areas that still have high numbers missing.  We go revisit those areas and do a more in depth scan.  For some reason in our store when the lights come on at 8am it will start picking up even more tags.  I do not know why.  We end up going through infant hardlines at least three times to get a full count and sunglasses sometimes needs multiple runs.  Develop a pattern for scanning if at all possible and repeat the same pattern over and over again.  This will also make you faster (imho at least).  It works for me.  Also insures I don't forget anything.

Yes, the sled does scan through some of the walls.   I scan our jewelry wall carefully to pick up some of the boys and girls sock wall on the other side.  I also noticed that I can get more scans on the women's wall of panties by scanning through the opposite side.  Not sure why it works but it does.  I even think it picks up some of the men's department through the stockroom wall.  I surely do  not think we are counting cereal boxes but as the men's jean wall is on the other side I can only assume it is picking up the jeans, especially when I go to the other side and it's not picking up much and yet the counts have gone down.

All of softlines gets scanned now.  In hardlines it's supposed to be bedding, towels, pillows, and soft decor. This includes the aisle with dish towels and I find the curtains and rugs go off as well.  I should also mention that the water shoes in the swim aisle go off as well. Sometimes they put odd things on the scan though and since you can only see the first 50 records on the My Device you can't be sure what they are scanning for without checking the report on the computer.  The past two weeks Sterilite has been going off.... I know it's the Sterilite because there's nothing on either side of the aisle for it to be scanning through and it goes off in the backroom where there's nothing on the shelves but Sterilite (we have so much of it).  One week they did a scan for portable electronics and another week it was some sort of snack food but these are odd scans that don't repeat every week.  I think they are gearing up for the entire store to eventually be scanned in this fashion.

Don't toggle out of the scan to help guests.  If you're carrying your phone on the floor use the Target Ap.  (If you're not carrying your phone on the floor you might want to on scan days.) If you have other TMs on the floor use a walkie and call for assistance.  Some say you can toggle out without any trouble but our equipment is so temperamental I wouldn't risk it.  We begin our scan at 4am and so the first four hours of our scan the store is closed.  We usually have a complete walk through of everything done by the time the doors open and are merely going through the high areas to reduce our misses and improve our score.  Our ETL of LOG prefers to have everything submitted by 9am if possible so really we are only dealing with the store being open one hour while we scan.


----------



## instockout (Feb 15, 2017)

I personally have it down to an art form. I'm down with the scan before I even have to worry about guests and charging batteries. Takes me an hour and a half to two hours. I come in at six, get down at 730-800. I start over in softlines, circle an area, zig zag through it, go to the next area. So on and so forth. I change the sled battery before I hit the backroom, not because it's dead, but because I just feel it makes it stronger and picks up more. When I'm down with the backroom I check to see what still has the most numbers then go through that area until everything is below 100. It'll get you 99%+ everytime.


----------



## Cntrydisney (Feb 15, 2017)

Yeah, I'm going to have to stop helping guests and covering breaks. I can't keep losing my batches for no apparent reason. I started at 4 one week it was nice. Problem at my store no one knows when I can and or are suppose to start scanning. I start at 6 tomorrow so at least I'll have two hours with no guests. I usually start with guest service and fitting room and after what they said district said I'll start in jewelry. I'll also start using my phone next time I have a guest or call another tm to help. That should help too. I definitely think taking the iPod out of the sled will fix almost all my battery problems. I had issues with the zebra sleds two weeks ago they just wouldn't scan and I couldn't activate trigger lock. I'll try and not scan all four sides of the racks and see how much faster it gets me and as far as hardlines goes I'm still just not sure what I can skip/or aisles I should be scanning so I'm not scanning every aisle (at least the ones stated above). Cause I've scanned down the pyrex aisle and others and have got hits (not a lot but still get's me closer to 100%). I skipped those that aren't soft decor and others mentioned one week and I was off by like 18k I want to say. I know rugs and curtains were added to phase 2. I'll try these things tomorrow and we shall see how it goes.


----------



## instockout (Feb 16, 2017)

Cntrydisney said:


> Yeah, I'm going to have to stop helping guests and covering breaks. I can't keep losing my batches for no apparent reason. I started at 4 one week it was nice. Problem at my store no one knows when I can and or are suppose to start scanning. I start at 6 tomorrow so at least I'll have two hours with no guests. I usually start with guest service and fitting room and after what they said district said I'll start in jewelry. I'll also start using my phone next time I have a guest or call another tm to help. That should help too. I definitely think taking the iPod out of the sled will fix almost all my battery problems. I had issues with the zebra sleds two weeks ago they just wouldn't scan and I couldn't activate trigger lock. I'll try and not scan all four sides of the racks and see how much faster it gets me and as far as hardlines goes I'm still just not sure what I can skip/or aisles I should be scanning so I'm not scanning every aisle (at least the ones stated above). Cause I've scanned down the pyrex aisle and others and have got hits (not a lot but still get's me closer to 100%). I skipped those that aren't soft decor and others mentioned one week and I was off by like 18k I want to say. I know rugs and curtains were added to phase 2. I'll try these things tomorrow and we shall see how it goes.


You can always take a look on myperformance and see what you missed


----------



## Cntrydisney (Feb 16, 2017)

I probably should cause nobody else in my store is going to tell me and I would like to know.


----------



## hufflepuff (Feb 16, 2017)

RightArm said:


> One week they did a scan for portable electronics and another week it was some sort of snack food but these are odd scans that don't repeat every week.



This week had pet care. Lol.


----------



## RightArm (Feb 16, 2017)

hufflepuff said:


> This week had pet care. Lol.



Dang!  I wish my Logistics TL would tell me these things.  I didn't know.  We did 91K out of an expected 93K.... before our ETL called it.  I did not know about pet supplies.  Is there a way to find out about these oddball depts on the computer if you're a TM and not a TL?


----------



## instockout (Feb 16, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Dang!  I wish my Logistics TL would tell me these things.  I didn't know.  We did 91K out of an expected 93K.... before our ETL called it.  I did not know about pet supplies.  Is there a way to find out about these oddball depts on the computer if you're a TM and not a TL?


It's not supposed to be in there... None of the random stuff is tagged, so don't feel bad. They're just random things that get thrown in for some reason. As long as you're hitting at least 98% keep trucking.


----------



## instockout (Feb 16, 2017)

Also yes, go to workbench, then on the left side there's a link for myperformance and then rfid scan


----------



## RightArm (Feb 16, 2017)

Cntrydisney said:


> Yeah, I'm going to have to stop helping guests and covering breaks. I can't keep losing my batches for no apparent reason. I started at 4 one week it was nice. Problem at my store no one knows when I can and or are suppose to start scanning. I start at 6 tomorrow so at least I'll have two hours with no guests. I usually start with guest service and fitting room and after what they said district said I'll start in jewelry. I'll also start using my phone next time I have a guest or call another tm to help. That should help too. I definitely think taking the iPod out of the sled will fix almost all my battery problems. I had issues with the zebra sleds two weeks ago they just wouldn't scan and I couldn't activate trigger lock. I'll try and not scan all four sides of the racks and see how much faster it gets me and as far as hardlines goes I'm still just not sure what I can skip/or aisles I should be scanning so I'm not scanning every aisle (at least the ones stated above). Cause I've scanned down the pyrex aisle and others and have got hits (not a lot but still get's me closer to 100%). I skipped those that aren't soft decor and others mentioned one week and I was off by like 18k I want to say. I know rugs and curtains were added to phase 2. I'll try these things tomorrow and we shall see how it goes.



I don't know how it is in your are but if it's a corporate wide thing then all RFID scanning MUST be completed and turned in no later than noon.  So you have until 12pm to get your report in. Granted most stores aren't having a problem with that but I would simply tell them it's best you come in at 4am on RFID scan days as much as possible.  Hope your scan went better today.


----------



## RightArm (Feb 16, 2017)

Oh, for those of you who suggested that scanning doesn't have to be so uber detailed, thank you. Had to train a new TM on it today and decided to try not to be so anal and careful about scanning every rack and table.  At any rate, our ETL LOG wants us to do a complete scan of the store and then start from the top of the list (the high misses) and revisit those depts and see if we can lower the numbers.  So, first scan with trainee I kept her from doing what I have been doing and guided her through a less detailed scan the first go around.  We completed the entire first scan about an hour and fifteen minutes earlier than I have been and her numbers were just as high as mine.  Of course the ETL LOG directed us back to certain areas we'd already visited multiple times but it's his decision to use the hours how he wants to and his to get the blame if the scores aren't high enough since he owns RFID in his performance.  He finally had us send it right around 8:45.... so we did 4hrs and 45 minutes of RFID scan and found over 91K of an expected 93K.

I do feel like some RFID zebra sleds are performing better than others.  We've had issues with our second sled and have been thankful the first one still works well.  And I noticed when the battery gets low on the sled it doesn't scan as well... thing is you don't fully realize it's low until it either quits flashing altogether or the message comes up and tells you the sled's about to die.  Makes me wish we had a meter for it so we'd know how full the battery was by looking.


----------



## Cntrydisney (Feb 17, 2017)

The scan went faster yesterday. I started just after 6 (after the lod wanted to know how to set it all up and everything so she knows how to get into it) and was finished with SL just before the store opened. They made out a path for me which I guess is good and was told now I would have my breaks and lunches covered so we wouldn't lose 45 min. So after SL was done I handed it to the LOD (mind you she's never done it before) to cover my break. I get back and her and another tm are trying to get the sled connected back to the mydevice. I said I think you just lost the whole scan, and sure enough the last 2 hrs of my work were gone. At that point we were 83k out of 104k. She said that's ok, what time are you off? Just start over again. So I had to start all over again. I think the second time I was done by 10 or so with SL. I didn't really want to give to anyone for my lunch so that didn't happen again. In the end I ended up 102k of 104k despite going back and fourth from the backroom and sales floor scanning through the high missed areas. I was trying to get it to at least 98% but after I randomly took me back to the login screen and I thought I had lost the batch I just submitted it. That was around 2:15. We shall see how next week goes. Having the mydevice out of the sled helped tremendously. No battery issues at all obviously. That was the saving grace. If we could've done that in the beginning that would've been great. I've heard we are switching to Android devices? Hopefully there are like the ones Home Depot has where you can answer calls on the device. That would be great.


----------



## instockout (Feb 17, 2017)

Cntrydisney said:


> The scan went faster yesterday. I started just after 6 (after the lod wanted to know how to set it all up and everything so she knows how to get into it) and was finished with SL just before the store opened. They made out a path for me which I guess is good and was told now I would have my breaks and lunches covered so we wouldn't lose 45 min. So after SL was done I handed it to the LOD (mind you she's never done it before) to cover my break. I get back and her and another tm are trying to get the sled connected back to the mydevice. I said I think you just lost the whole scan, and sure enough the last 2 hrs of my work were gone. At that point we were 83k out of 104k. She said that's ok, what time are you off? Just start over again. So I had to start all over again. I think the second time I was done by 10 or so with SL. I didn't really want to give to anyone for my lunch so that didn't happen again. In the end I ended up 102k of 104k despite going back and fourth from the backroom and sales floor scanning through the high missed areas. I was trying to get it to at least 98% but after I randomly took me back to the login screen and I thought I had lost the batch I just submitted it. That was around 2:15. We shall see how next week goes. Having the mydevice out of the sled helped tremendously. No battery issues at all obviously. That was the saving grace. If we could've done that in the beginning that would've been great. I've heard we are switching to Android devices? Hopefully there are like the ones Home Depot has where you can answer calls on the device. That would be great.


I wish we would get a new zebra sled.. They have all in one units that are nice.


----------



## hufflepuff (Apr 12, 2017)

Have you guys heard anything about the scan maybe being put on hold? I guess similar to that break we had around Q4


----------



## SrTLall (Apr 12, 2017)

Haven't heard anything here.  

Today was the first time we got panties below 50


----------



## instockout (Apr 12, 2017)

hufflepuff said:


> Have you guys heard anything about the scan maybe being put on hold? I guess similar to that break we had around Q4


I've not heard or read anything. But I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## RightArm (Apr 12, 2017)

I hope not!  We're just starting to get ours together.  We've been having a few failed scans that have been irritating because you don't know that you failed until the report hits.  And that whole you can only see the first 50 records on the scan is rather annoying too.


----------



## RightArm (Apr 12, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> Haven't heard anything here.
> 
> Today was the first time we got panties below 50



Went through the back wall for packaged underwear in intimates and found like 68 I had to tag.  It's like Hanes and Fruit of the Loom have someone who's supposed to put a sticker for EPC on the packages and they randomly miss bags here and there.  I literally had two of the exact same packages - same size, same model picture, and underwear colors - and one of them had an EPC sticker from the company and the other did not.  Same thing with the C9 boxes only it was 33 of them that needed coding.


----------



## instockout (Apr 13, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Went through the back wall for packaged underwear in intimates and found like 68 I had to tag.  It's like Hanes and Fruit of the Loom have someone who's supposed to put a sticker for EPC on the packages and they randomly miss bags here and there.  I literally had two of the exact same packages - same size, same model picture, and underwear colors - and one of them had an EPC sticker from the company and the other did not.  Same thing with the C9 boxes only it was 33 of them that needed coding.


I honestly never look to see if anything is missed... We always get green so I never check anymore


----------



## ISMike (Apr 13, 2017)

RightArm said:


> I hope not!  We're just starting to get ours together.  We've been having a few failed scans that have been irritating because you don't know that you failed until the report hits.  And that whole you can only see the first 50 records on the scan is rather annoying too.


It's very easy to tell if you are green or if you failed before you submit. Ignoring the message that pops up saying expected accuracy hasn't been met entirely (I've never not had that pop up) you just multiply 0.98 (98%) by the expected count. If your counted meets that number (or slightly less but don't rely on it due to expected always decreasing after the fact) you're good.
Unless there is something else that you could expand on?


----------



## redeye58 (Apr 13, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> Today was the first time we got panties below 50


Y'know, without the proper context that statement could raise a little 'Wait....what?'.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 13, 2017)

ISMike said:


> It's very easy to tell if you are green or if you failed before you submit. Ignoring the message that pops up saying expected accuracy hasn't been met entirely (I've never not had that pop up) you just multiply 0.98 (98%) by the expected count. If your counted meets that number (or slightly less but don't rely on it due to expected always decreasing after the fact) you're good.
> Unless there is something else that you could expand on?



Or divide the number of scans by expected number will give you the percentage..


----------



## Sez2798 (Apr 16, 2017)

hufflepuff said:


> Have you guys heard anything about the scan maybe being put on hold? I guess similar to that break we had around Q4



I have not heard that...my store is getting new mydevices soon tho. I was wondering if that would mean a break from my favorite weekly waste of two hours.


----------



## instockout (Apr 16, 2017)

Sez2798 said:


> I have not heard that...my store is getting new mydevices soon tho. I was wondering if that would mean a break from my favorite weekly waste of two hours.


All stores should be getting new ones by Motorola with zebra cases.


----------



## RightArm (Apr 16, 2017)

ISMike said:


> It's very easy to tell if you are green or if you failed before you submit. Ignoring the message that pops up saying expected accuracy hasn't been met entirely (I've never not had that pop up) you just multiply 0.98 (98%) by the expected count. If your counted meets that number (or slightly less but don't rely on it due to expected always decreasing after the fact) you're good.
> Unless there is something else that you could expand on?



That won't work if you're missing something entirely.  We were well within the percentage of expected count to pass but failed.  They told us it was because we were missing too much in one department even though the count for that department wasn't very high at all.


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 18, 2017)

instockout said:


> All stores should be getting new ones by Motorola with zebra cases.


It's not even a case, it's a purpose-built device with a scanner built-in.

Zebra bought a division from Motorola that includes these devices, which is where the name confusion is coming from. But it's definitely 100% a single device.


----------



## instockout (Apr 18, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> It's not even a case, it's a purpose-built device with a scanner built-in.
> 
> Zebra bought a division from Motorola that includes these devices, which is where the name confusion is coming from. But it's definitely 100% a single device.


Good hopefully that will make the battery half way decent


----------



## Oneesama (Apr 19, 2017)

I've been checking out some other posts on this thread because I needed some new tricks.  But my store kinda making me upset because it looks like most of the posts ive read people scanning are able to start at 4am-6am. I start at 7a(on a truck day) at the earliest because my store is doing some stupid thing where flow needs to cover dayside now.   Granted, i only need to get above 64k every week but I'm getting so frustrated. Apologies for the rant.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Apr 19, 2017)

Is it possible to have 2 TMs scanning RFID count at once? How would one go about doing that?


----------



## hufflepuff (Apr 19, 2017)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Is it possible to have 2 TMs scanning RFID count at once? How would one go about doing that?



Nope, only one Zebra/Mydevice/TM at a time.


----------



## RightArm (Apr 19, 2017)

Oneesama said:


> I've been checking out some other posts on this thread because I needed some new tricks.  But my store kinda making me upset because it looks like most of the posts ive read people scanning are able to start at 4am-6am. I start at 7a(on a truck day) at the earliest because my store is doing some stupid thing where flow needs to cover dayside now.   Granted, i only need to get above 64k every week but I'm getting so frustrated. Apologies for the rant.



Question - Is that because you're in a low volume store and your expected counts is around 64K or is that because they only expect you to find 64K?

And the rest of you....   how stringent is your leadership on reaching expected counts.   If the gun says you have to find 90K  do you have to find 90K or do you quit at 80K or some other odd number?  Just curious what the expectations are from store to store....


----------



## mystique199 (Apr 19, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Question - Is that because you're in a low volume store and your expected counts is around 64K or is that because they only expect you to find 64K?
> 
> And the rest of you....   how stringent is your leadership on reaching expected counts.   If the gun says you have to find 90K  do you have to find 90K or do you quit at 80K or some other odd number?  Just curious what the expectations are from store to store....



Green=98%. We are expected to get that at a minimum. Usually they want 100...


----------



## Logo (Apr 19, 2017)

We start at 7. We get darn close to 100 every week.  In stocks looks at areas that are missing high quantities and goes back through until they don't get any more beeps. I learned from my last company that some RFID labels are quiet and you might not pick them up the first time through.


----------



## ISMike (Apr 19, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Question - Is that because you're in a low volume store and your expected counts is around 64K or is that because they only expect you to find 64K?
> 
> And the rest of you....   how stringent is your leadership on reaching expected counts.   If the gun says you have to find 90K  do you have to find 90K or do you quit at 80K or some other odd number?  Just curious what the expectations are from store to store....


If expected is 100k and I hit 98k (green) with time to spare I run my time up to 11:57 returning to the highest missing area but if I barely get green level of counted before time's up they're fine with me just submitting at that point. If we aren't green yet I keep going past noon but it's been a very long time since that's happened.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 19, 2017)

mystique199 said:


> Green=98%. We are expected to get that at a minimum. Usually they want 100...



And you will never get a %100. You want a %100 you have to have zero theft and zero mistakes in stocking and backstocking and every single tag has to be readable and they are not.


----------



## RightArm (Apr 19, 2017)

Wow.... It takes us a 4am - 12pm scan sometimes to get it all and believe me we aren't screwing around.  Some of you make it sound like you just walk through a department and keep on walking and get it all done in 2 hrs flat and hit the goal like a champion.  IF the darn thing was that great at picking things up the first time I could do this too.  But generally there are areas that have to be scanned going on three to five times before they actually quit beeping.... don't get me wrong, they quit beeping at a point after the first and second scan and even the third or fourth (so you thought you had them all) but then you come back through and it goes off again.


----------



## ISMike (Apr 19, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Wow.... It takes us a 4am - 12pm scan sometimes to get it all and believe me we aren't screwing around.  Some of you make it sound like you just walk through a department and keep on walking and get it all done in 2 hrs flat and hit the goal like a champion.  IF the darn thing was that great at picking things up the first time I could do this too.  But generally there are areas that have to be scanned going on three to five times before they actually quit beeping.... don't get me wrong, they quit beeping at a point after the first and second scan and even the third or fourth (so you thought you had them all) but then you come back through and it goes off again.


I do 7-12 and just walk quickly by aiming at the racks, slow down for tables, and just keep going. 
I walk straight lines through the entire department (most of the hanging racks are lined up well for that) aiming quickly left and right as I pass by. I also turn my RFID scanner off and back on when it slows down picking things up and hit the last rack or table again then move on. It ends up getting overlap on the departments as you are still in it the first time to help get things I missed so I have less to do after the first full pass.
I also have a charger I use so I never have to stop scanning to charge it and change the RFID scanner battery after I take my 15 when the sales floor is done before I hit the back room.

If I pass through an area after the first pass and it's only giving me 1s and 2s I just go to the next one otherwise I'll never leave an area.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 19, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Wow.... It takes us a 4am - 12pm scan sometimes to get it all and believe me we aren't screwing around.  Some of you make it sound like you just walk through a department and keep on walking and get it all done in 2 hrs flat and hit the goal like a champion.  IF the darn thing was that great at picking things up the first time I could do this too.  But generally there are areas that have to be scanned going on three to five times before they actually quit beeping.... don't get me wrong, they quit beeping at a point after the first and second scan and even the third or fourth (so you thought you had them all) but then you come back through and it goes off again.



I am more in your camp than the easy scan camp. Remember a few things, physical location is one part = interference from metal can wreak havoc on how those guns read.  I make sure to walk softlines floor pads in a grid one pass high, next pass low on how I swing the gun. Swap the zebra battery every couple of hours you will not believe how much it will pick up after a swap. It made my bosses less nervous when you laid out all the pieces and there was a very small window of the scanner without power.  If I swap a battery and get heavy hits in an area I will pause until it dies off then keep going. 

The panty bins I tend to pause between them cause you can walk by them forever and you will get hits every single time I find if I just stop and let the gun read for a minute it will go quiet and stay quiet. Raising and lowering the gun you would be amazed at how many you pick up - I think its the interference from the metal shelves. We have some aisles of the back room that are you get two beeps and its all bath towels, you have almost pull each damn Waco out for that gun to read a tag. 

Keep at it..


----------



## SrTLall (Apr 20, 2017)

Bosch said:


> And you will never get a %100. You want a %100 you have to have zero theft and zero mistakes in stocking and backstocking and every single tag has to be readable and they are not.


We regularly get over 100% with extras.


----------



## mystique199 (Apr 20, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> We regularly get over 100% with extras.



Exactly. Last week we were 102%


----------



## Oneesama (Apr 20, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Question - Is that because you're in a low volume store and your expected counts is around 64K or is that because they only expect you to find 64K?
> 
> And the rest of you....   how stringent is your leadership on reaching expected counts.   If the gun says you have to find 90K  do you have to find 90K or do you quit at 80K or some other odd number?  Just curious what the expectations are from store to store....



Thats the expected. And I am in a low volume store. Yesterday's expected count was 76k (expected changes often for me) from  and I'm told to watch the missed count and ignore the actual counted score(get it under 2%) Make sense to me but our neighboring store who is same size still starts at 6am for their unload (rfid starts at 6am).   All in all, I am told our GTL wants the 7am unload, and STL is cutting hours so much I get average 4hrs to scan because I'm called out by name for backup by the STL (LOD on wednesdays). I say something and I get variation of "guests come first". My store is messed up. Lol


----------



## Bosch (Apr 20, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> We regularly get over 100% with extras.



We do too.. But extras isn't what its looking for. You are never going to hit zero for what its looking for. And extra's in honesty shouldn't count towards the score. In target fashion extra's are being used to cheat the system to get to the magic number they are looking for.


----------



## SrTLall (Apr 20, 2017)

Oneesama said:


> Thats the expected. And I am in a low volume store. Yesterday's expected count was 76k (expected changes often for me) from  and I'm told to watch the missed count and ignore the actual counted score(get it under 2%) Make sense to me but our neighboring store who is same size still starts at 6am for their unload (rfid starts at 6am).   All in all, I am told our GTL wants the 7am unload, and STL is cutting hours so much I get average 4hrs to scan because I'm called out by name for backup by the STL (LOD on wednesdays). I say something and I get variation of "guests come first". My store is messed up. Lol


We are LV and had 71000 this week, took a little over 3 hours when starting at 7am.


----------



## Oneesama (Apr 20, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> We are LV and had 71000 this week, took a little over 3 hours when starting at 7am.


 Is that with the truck being unloaded as well?? My store is using the metered unload as well. I've gotten my leader to unload in two parts just so I can get the scan done faster.
I send in the numbers at 11:45am because I'm not allowed to go past that per STL.

Edit: Just wondering if I'm going at a good pace...


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Apr 20, 2017)

We do the scan 8am-2pm. We're an A volume store, and can usually reach 98%. I feel like if I go any faster I'll have to search for hits at the end, which takes longer. You really have to watch how the numbers change,and if it's only picking up 1 each every time it beeps, it's time to move on. I do a brisk pace per shelf/section but it takes forever to move through all the racks. I run through each department twice, some tables/racks even 3 times. 

Backroom tip: rubber band the Zebra gun to a mop handle, and you can reach up to the upper locations without using the Wave or ladders. If you could get a pool cleaning pole it would probably work even better.

Not being able to save & resume the scan later is ridiculous.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Apr 20, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Question - Is that because you're in a low volume store and your expected counts is around 64K or is that because they only expect you to find 64K?
> 
> And the rest of you....   how stringent is your leadership on reaching expected counts.   If the gun says you have to find 90K  do you have to find 90K or do you quit at 80K or some other odd number?  Just curious what the expectations are from store to store....


My STL wants me to hit done the moment we reach 98% of expected. Lost data has been a problem in my store. If I set the devices on the charger (or even if I keep it with me) for break, it's liable to crash when I resume scanning. I have to call my TL over to scan while I'm on break. I keep a battery backup, and a fresh zebra battery on me. Last time, the zebra got stuck on red, so I disconnected Bluetooth, as I usually do, and reconnected it in Settings, but checkpoint would not accept that there was a device connected. After much debate and troubleshooting by several people, I had to give up and restart. 4 hours of work lost. /rant, sorry


----------



## instockout (Apr 20, 2017)

Bosch said:


> And you will never get a %100. You want a %100 you have to have zero theft and zero mistakes in stocking and backstocking and every single tag has to be readable and they are not.


I mean we get 100% a lot... It's just because of the extras though


----------



## instockout (Apr 20, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Wow.... It takes us a 4am - 12pm scan sometimes to get it all and believe me we aren't screwing around.  Some of you make it sound like you just walk through a department and keep on walking and get it all done in 2 hrs flat and hit the goal like a champion.  IF the darn thing was that great at picking things up the first time I could do this too.  But generally there are areas that have to be scanned going on three to five times before they actually quit beeping.... don't get me wrong, they quit beeping at a point after the first and second scan and even the third or fourth (so you thought you had them all) but then you come back through and it goes off again.


Yeah I get in at 6,done by 730ish. But it appears I just have it easy.


----------



## hufflepuff (Apr 20, 2017)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Backroom tip: rubber band the Zebra gun to a mop handle, and you can reach up to the upper locations without using the Wave or ladders. If you could get a pool cleaning pole it would probably work even better.



All I can picture is my zebra falling and smashing all over the backroom floor.


----------



## hufflepuff (Apr 20, 2017)

Ringwraith917 said:


> My STL wants me to hit done the moment we reach 98% of expected. Lost data has been a problem in my store. If I set the devices on the charger (or even if I keep it with me) for break, it's liable to crash when I resume scanning. I have to call my TL over to scan while I'm on break. I keep a battery backup, and a fresh zebra battery on me. Last time, the zebra got stuck on red, so I disconnected Bluetooth, as I usually do, and reconnected it in Settings, but checkpoint would not accept that there was a device connected. After much debate and troubleshooting by several people, I had to give up and restart. 4 hours of work lost. /rant, sorry



This has happened to me multiple times. Some (most) of the mydevices just don't seem to cooperate with the zebra for whatever reason. They start off well enough to give you that false sense of security, and then nope.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 20, 2017)

instockout said:


> Yeah I get in at 6,done by 730ish. But it appears I just have it easy.



You won't even reach a quarter of our count in that amount of time.. Our store is a nightmare, my ETL was frustrated with how long it took me, until he did it a week I took off.. The complaints have stopped cold.. And its now "take what time you need, and here is charging brick for the MyDevice."


----------



## Logo (Apr 20, 2017)

Has anyone seen positive results from RFID?  We seem so light and when I say light I mean empty in kid's basics.


----------



## SFSFun (Apr 21, 2017)

Logo said:


> Has anyone seen positive results from RFID?  We seem so light and when I say light I mean empty in kid's basics.


Nope. I'm more convinced than ever that it doesn't actually do anything.

On our last scan day, I was using one scanner to locate an item in RTW at the same time as another TM was working the scan in the same area. When I first typed in the DPCI, it gave a message that said we had no inventory. A few minutes later, I backed out then hit next again and it suddenly said we had three. They were over in the area that the other TM was scanning in.


----------



## instockout (Apr 21, 2017)

Logo said:


> Has anyone seen positive results from RFID?  We seem so light and when I say light I mean empty in kid's basics.


We actually have wayyyy to much softlines... Idk if it's a result of rfid or DC just dumping on us because we have some of the highest sales in softlines in the country.


----------



## Sez2798 (Apr 21, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Question - Is that because you're in a low volume store and your expected counts is around 64K or is that because they only expect you to find 64K?
> 
> And the rest of you....   how stringent is your leadership on reaching expected counts.   If the gun says you have to find 90K  do you have to find 90K or do you quit at 80K or some other odd number?  Just curious what the expectations are from store to store....


My etl and stl expect me to be green. I always strive for 99%, but I'm at the point where I'm only willing to dedicate 2-3 hrs on this process.


----------



## Bosch (Apr 21, 2017)

Get green = done.


----------



## SrTLall (May 30, 2017)

I got an e-mail saying the way the RFID metrics were calculated was changing.  I believe is said that 'extras' wouldn't  count towards your overall % anymore.  Well, it looks like the metrics for the entire year were recalculated and now we are yellow YTD.  Under the old calculations we were regularly over 99% and frequently over 100% and in one week's time we went from 99% green to 97.5 yellow, awesome.  I wonder how low some stores dropped .


----------



## hufflepuff (May 30, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> I got an e-mail saying the way the RFID metrics were calculated was changing.  I believe is said that 'extras' wouldn't  count towards your overall % anymore.  Well, it looks like the metrics for the entire year were recalculated and now we are yellow YTD.  Under the old calculations we were regularly over 99% and frequently over 100% and in one week's time we went from 99% green to 97.5 yellow, awesome.  I wonder how low some stores dropped .



That's just great. Was wondering why my scores tanked suddenly. Thanks for posting this. If I may ask, did that communication go through your ETL? Because nobody said anything to my TL, and I'm guessing my LOG forgot~ to tell us.


----------



## SrTLall (May 30, 2017)

hufflepuff said:


> That's just great. Was wondering why my scores tanked suddenly. Thanks for posting this. If I may ask, did that communication go through your ETL? Because nobody said anything to my TL, and I'm guessing my LOG forgot~ to tell us.



Our Group Ops Director sent out an e-mail to Logs/STLs.  Whether or not this info was communicated in every group/district is anyone's guess.


----------



## kruu (May 30, 2017)

I just saw the RFID scores today...I almost flipped out of my chair. We went to 97.5 % but before had green every week. As the RFID scanner this is just one more hell I have to worry about now.


----------



## hufflepuff (May 31, 2017)

I'm already annoyed with this. Two hours in, at what used to be 100%, but really only at 96.5% now . Going back to the days of having to charge the mydevice mid-scan.


----------



## SrTLall (May 31, 2017)

It took longer than normal, but we got missed under 2%.


----------



## ISMike (May 31, 2017)

I gave up at just under 97% excluding the extra today. If they want to exclude extras from the count they need to fix extras to actually be what is extra.
No way it's a coincidence that extras and missing are always incredibly close to each other - 250 extra I can believe, 3250 extra yet missing 3000 of what's expected is clearly wrong.


----------



## hufflepuff (May 31, 2017)

I pretty much ran out of beeps at 97% (exluding extra). Willingly submitting a yellow score, especially just 1% off, was painful lol.


----------



## kruu (May 31, 2017)

The scan was horrendous today....I'm hoping we made it. I did the math and it looks like we just barely got a 98 % , but  I was zombie scanning because of being sick. Guh...I wish they wouldn't change things. No one at my store had a clue about the change when I asked....


----------



## SrTLall (May 31, 2017)

I think the new math is expected x .02  has to be greater than missed.


----------



## Bosch (May 31, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> I think the new math is expected x .02  has to be greater than missed.



Fine by me, it is going to softlines when they go E2E so not our problem anymore.


----------



## Logo (May 31, 2017)

Folks check your sunglasses!  We had a ton without rfid labels!!!


----------



## Bosch (May 31, 2017)

Logo said:


> Folks check your sunglasses!  We had a ton without rfid labels!!!



I know every single week the vendor comes in non of them are tagged. But no hours to tag them up.. and softlines refuses to do it "We don't know how!" 

Sure I trained all three of you to do it. Bullshit you don't know.


----------



## Logo (Jun 1, 2017)

We use guest service to do it.


----------



## RightArm (Jun 2, 2017)

Hate our wifi.  We closed the circle today but I have no idea how the score will read and it was sluggish from the start.  Had to go all the way up front closer to the server just to get the my device paired with the RFID reader.   And I know we need to get back to auditing for tag loss but right now we're drowning in the truck.  Oye.... so much stress and so much to juggle every day.

We barely passed last week but our score was red.  ><


----------



## Bosch (Jun 2, 2017)

My favorite of the scan yesterday, was the girl who does it now, comes up to me and tells me "It stopped beeping." I look at the MyDevice and its connected to the battery pack and charged up so that isn't the problem, I asked when she changed the battery in the Zebra. "I don't know?" Sure enough the Zebra was dead. Not totally shut down dead, but enough it couldn't read tags. 

Really bitch, really?? You are told to swap batteries every two hours, and you didn't bother and you have ask me what the problem is? The red lights on the Zebra gun weren't a clue? So she walked around for 45min trying to get a dead gun to scan.. 

Softlines doing the RFID is going to work out so well.. This was the second week softlines has taken it over.. I just cover her breaks.


----------



## kruu (Jun 7, 2017)

Did anyone else notice their expected number dropping drastically? We normally average 76,000...but today was in the 60,000...I had a bloody good time with trying to make my missing number go down, the scan took me later than usual because the bloody zebra and ipod combo was failing me miserably.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 7, 2017)

kruu said:


> Did anyone else notice their expected number dropping drastically? We normally average 76,000...but today was in the 60,000...I had a bloody good time with trying to make my missing number go down, the scan took me later than usual because the bloody zebra and ipod combo was failing me miserably.



I noticed last week it was around 100K, usually around 105-107K so not a big drop. I will look at it tomorrow and see if it is smaller. Anything under a 100K I consider small.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jun 7, 2017)

I guess I should just accept that I'm going to be yellow weekly now. Barely even made that this week, the mydevice left was one of the several with zebra connectivity issues or whatever goes on with them


----------



## Sez2798 (Jun 8, 2017)

Went from 87k to just 80k yesterday. Still could only get to 97.5 w/o counting extra. Only dedicated 1 1/2 hrs to it tho; refuse to spend my day searching for 120 underwear.


----------



## RightArm (Jun 8, 2017)

Already a rough morning.  Anyone know what this category "RTW special projects" is about?


----------



## RightArm (Jun 8, 2017)

Spent an hour and a half trying to locate working equipment for the RFID scan.  We have few My Devices to choose from now that we have the new My Devices.  Two of them wouldn't even hook up to the wifi.  We literally only had one that would.  The scan was slow and sluggish as usual.  Wasn't able to close the circle today but after a full shift of working on it, our ETL called it.  I'm told we're getting a wifi upgrade at some point.  I hope it'll actually improve our scans.


----------



## kruu (Jun 8, 2017)

Do you have anything in RTW that normally shouldn't be there? ....I haven't figured it out either but maybe it's something like that....@RightArm


----------



## Bosch (Jun 8, 2017)

@kruu you asked if the scans were getting smaller, yep today it was about 10K smaller for us.


----------



## kruu (Jun 8, 2017)

@Bosch Crazy....Maybe not having those extras counted anymore actually helps us? I'm curious to see if they will continue to get smaller now...


----------



## mystique199 (Jun 8, 2017)

ours was about 8k less then normal.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jun 8, 2017)

I think mine was a few k higher than last week.

Just kidding. Was looking at the wrong photo. Was about the same.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 8, 2017)

kruu said:


> @Bosch Crazy....Maybe not having those extras counted anymore actually helps us? I'm curious to see if they will continue to get smaller now...



We were struggling to make numbers w/out the extras, but they pulled me off after lunch to tag the piles of crap I was finding as I was scanning. Like almost all the of the really cheap sunglasses, tons of clothing and a few other things. As I walked through if I saw a re-ticket item I would grab it and toss it in my cart. I had it almost filled with stuff. 

I need to go back and get a current list of stuff to tag and stuff not to tag, and make a cheat sheet. Cause if I wasn't sure if those towels got tagged I pulled one for an example to look at against our big book that has the charts in it.


----------



## kruu (Jun 9, 2017)

@Bosch  I have to go back over towels and sunglasses too. I have a sneaking suspicion a lot is untagged. Not like the vendor over in accessories will say anything though. She just leaves a pile of stuff to push everywhere she goes. My store has gotten pretty good with the clothing aspect and getting it up front to guest services to get re tagged, but I don't know if they've been paying too much attention to retagging domestics and home stuff..... I struggled pretty hard to just get the missed to 1100....


----------



## Logo (Jun 9, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Already a rough morning.  Anyone know what this category "RTW special projects" is about?


I believe it is things like the Beckham line


----------



## Yetive (Jun 9, 2017)

Logo said:


> I believe it is things like the Beckham line


Yes, should be all the d251 stuff.


----------



## Shadowski (Jun 9, 2017)

I did it for the first time as a fill in... couldn't get anyone in that usually does it, and the one person who was going to do it called off.

We found a few ways to make the device last. Take it out of the red case, turn the brightness down under half, same with volume. And requisition a charge pack from Electronics. Plug that into it with a 4 foot USB cord and let the charger sit in your holster.

Thing was still nearly 100% after a 3 hour, 80k scan. Ended at 98%.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 9, 2017)

Shadowski said:


> I did it for the first time as a fill in... couldn't get anyone in that usually does it, and the one person who was going to do it called off.
> 
> We found a few ways to make the device last. Take it out of the red case, turn the brightness down under half, same with volume. And requisition a charge pack from Electronics. Plug that into it with a 4 foot USB cord and let the charger sit in your holster.
> 
> Thing was still nearly 100% after a 3 hour, 80k scan. Ended at 98%.



Power brick was a must been doing that for months.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jun 11, 2017)

My store scan expected was 106K. I scan for 6 hours, then my ETL log scans another hour or so at the end. So far so good. That <2% is hard to get.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 11, 2017)

Ringwraith917 said:


> My store scan expected was 106K. I scan for 6 hours, then my ETL log scans another hour or so at the end. So far so good. That <2% is hard to get.



Came in at %96, you are right that last 2% is damn hard to get. Even my ETL Said I didn't leave much for him to find. Only time he got a lot of hits were high stuff in the stock room, cause he climbed the ladder of every aisle. But even then it wasn't much.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Jun 19, 2017)

Since they changed how the score is determined and not getting any credit for extra anymore, my store struggles to get to 98% and actually have only been able to get to 97.9 and 97.7 these past two weeks.  Anybody else having this same issue?   Wonder if they'll change how it's calculated again.


----------



## SrTLall (Jun 19, 2017)

We are getting the same, DTL doesn't care and says don't spend hours looking for a couple hunderd hits.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jun 19, 2017)

Yeah, they basically expect my scan to be consistently yellow now. My store is actually expecting RFID to be cancelled at some point.


----------



## toredandkhaki (Jun 28, 2017)

So I was at 96%, before checkpoint came up with the error message saying "something is wrong" with the only option to close the app


----------



## MM1MM2 (Jun 28, 2017)

toredandkhaki said:


> So I was at 96%, before checkpoint came up with the error message saying "something is wrong" with the only option to close the app


My condolences.


----------



## Doglover89 (Jun 28, 2017)

Today at like 8:30 AM our backroom SRTL informs me I'm to be trained on this in case my SL team leads are unavailable to do it. I was like yeah ok. So I spent nearly four hours doing this crap. Then the SR TL says I did it faster than himself and one of the SL TLs. First of all, it doesn't seem like rocket science. Second of all, I hope never to have to do this again.


----------



## ISMike (Jun 28, 2017)

toredandkhaki said:


> So I was at 96%, before checkpoint came up with the error message saying "something is wrong" with the only option to close the app


Was that at about 1:45PM EST?


----------



## toredandkhaki (Jun 28, 2017)

Probably closer to 1245-1


ISMike said:


> Was that at about 1:45PM EST?


----------



## ISMike (Jun 28, 2017)

toredandkhaki said:


> Probably closer to 1245-1


Ah. Not the same time as mine then. I had it pop up somewhere between 1:35 and 2PM EST while I was on a break to quit/try again but luckily try again let it continue


----------



## RightArm (Jun 28, 2017)

Some of you must scan on Wednesdays.  We don't scan till Thursday.  Guess we'll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Jun 29, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Some of you must scan on Wednesdays.  We don't scan till Thursday.  Guess we'll see what tomorrow brings.


I wonder if the day you do it in is based on what part of the US you're in.

Anyways, I finally got to 98% again this week since they changed how it's calculated.  Amount of extras has gone down to about 50% of what it use to be.


----------



## toredandkhaki (Jun 29, 2017)

ISMike said:


> Ah. Not the same time as mine then. I had it pop up somewhere between 1:35 and 2PM EST while I was on a break to quit/try again but luckily try again let it continue


Unfortunately try again just brought the same message back up


----------



## Castagnier (Jun 29, 2017)

Decided to check my store's score out of curiosity. You guys are bragging about being close to 98, meanwhile my store is in the red at below 92.


----------



## SrTLall (Jun 29, 2017)

Unless you're going to spend all day searching for 1000 hits, I don't know how to be green.  Considering this metric is part of my review score, I find this expectation to be ridiculous.  It's also funny that our RTS metric is flaming red but we are in the top third of our group.


----------



## BackroomBear (Jun 29, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> Unless you're going to spend all day searching for 1000 hits, I don't know how to be green.  Considering this metric is part of my review score, I find this expectation to be ridiculous.  It's also funny that our RTS metric is flaming red but we are in the top third of our group.


I'm convinced Green=1, yellow =2, and red=3. I don't think stores are placed on % scale, just 1-3.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Jun 29, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> Unless you're going to spend all day searching for 1000 hits, I don't know how to be green.  Considering this metric is part of my review score, I find this expectation to be ridiculous.  It's also funny that our RTS metric is flaming red but we are in the top third of our group.


I usually get done in 4.5 - 6 hours depending on which department wants to decide it has a lot that I don't pick up on my first go round of the store.  I think we've only ever been red in the beginning.  Everything in hardlines usually picks up the first time, except bath towels.  Panties is the worst in softlines.  Because of end to end, I have to hunt down softlines push on vehicles to make sure it gets scanned.



BackroomBear said:


> I'm convinced Green=1, yellow =2, and red=3. I don't think stores are placed on % scale, just 1-3.


RFID is on a %scale.  I check the report every week.  98% or higher is green.


----------



## BackroomBear (Jun 29, 2017)

MM1MM2 said:


> RFID is on a %scale.  I check the report every week.  98% or higher is green.


Getting green is really tough now. However, I was specifically referring to the RTS metric SrTLall mentioned (at least that's the only one I've seen scored like that)!


----------



## MM1MM2 (Jun 29, 2017)

BackroomBear said:


> Getting green is really tough now. However, I was specifically referring to the RTS metric SrTLall mentioned (at least that's the only one I've seen scored like that)!


I was wondering which metric you were referring to.  My apologies!


----------



## Bosch (Jun 29, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> Unless you're going to spend all day searching for 1000 hits, I don't know how to be green.  Considering this metric is part of my review score, I find this expectation to be ridiculous.  It's also funny that our RTS metric is flaming red but we are in the top third of our group.



Exactly what we do. Green at all costs!


----------



## SrTLall (Jul 9, 2017)

As a company, RFID is 97.04, so if you're doing better than that, you're above average!


----------



## MM1MM2 (Jul 9, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> As a company, RFID is 97.04, so if you're doing better than that, you're above average!


I've been above average these last two weeks!


----------



## hufflepuff (Jul 9, 2017)

I'd be above average if extras still counted.


----------



## RightArm (Jul 9, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> As a company, RFID is 97.04, so if you're doing better than that, you're above average!



Now I feel better.  I'm SL and in charge of the weekly scan but oddly enough when I am unable to be there we have an LOG TM who scans for me.  We've been yellow the last two weeks and our lowest score was 97.54.  Guess we're not doing too bad over all.


----------



## Sez2798 (Jul 10, 2017)

My scores have slowly been going up...hoping it's not a fluke and the trend continues. upper management wants style team doing the scan tho..they can take it off my hands and give me the 2 hrs of my am back, but it'll take them longer to probabaly end up w a lower percentage than my scans.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Jul 12, 2017)

Number expected jumped about 15,000.  Still managed to make it to 98% for the third week in a row.  Feels good.  I was starting to feel defeated when they changed how it was calculated and I couldn't get past 97.8% or 97.9%.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 12, 2017)

Is the Cloud Island bedding supposed to be tagged? The info for it comes up in the RFID scanner when I try to look up a specific one, but it just says no inventory and none of them appear to be tagged.


----------



## Bosch (Jul 12, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Is the Cloud Island bedding supposed to be tagged? The info for it comes up in the RFID scanner when I try to look up a specific one, but it just says no inventory and none of them appear to be tagged.



I always pull an example or write the DCPI down and check it against the charts we have. Saves a lot of BS, and if it is my TL can either get me on it and give scanned to someone else or get them on tagging those items. Like sunglasses every damn week.


----------



## RightArm (Jul 12, 2017)

97.92 last week.....  soooooooo close.  -_-    Had three yellows in a row but each week was higher than the last so hopefully tomorrow will be green.


----------



## RightArm (Jul 14, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Is the Cloud Island bedding supposed to be tagged? The info for it comes up in the RFID scanner when I try to look up a specific one, but it just says no inventory and none of them appear to be tagged.



Did anyone find out about this?  Trying to figure out why our overall numbers look great but we're not closing the circle.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Jul 14, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Did anyone find out about this?  Trying to figure out why our overall numbers look great but we're not closing the circle.


My store has never closed the circle.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Jul 14, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Did anyone find out about this?  Trying to figure out why our overall numbers look great but we're not closing the circle.


Also I assumed it wasn't included because other baby bedding wasn't included before.  *Shrug*


----------



## MM1MM2 (Jul 14, 2017)

Jokes on me, I walked by and saw some of the older baby blankets tagged.  Good question about cloud island.  I can't answer it but figure the numbers would be off if it was supposed to be tagged, right?


----------



## RightArm (Jul 14, 2017)

MM1MM2 said:


> Jokes on me, I walked by and saw some of the older baby blankets tagged.  Good question about cloud island.  I can't answer it but figure the numbers would be off if it was supposed to be tagged, right?



Yes and since RFID figures on percentage of product found, you'd have trouble being green if all of cloud island was supposed to be tagged but most of it wasn't.  For example, in my audits I found one brand of towels that wasn't RFID coded and had to code all of them.... which is why I wanted to know.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jul 15, 2017)

I spend 6 hours doing the scan every week, (and then my LogTL scans another couple hours) green score. A couple of weeks ago, my LogETL tells me to slow down and make sure I don't miss items. First week scan rejected. Last week missed the 98% (by a lot). Great advice.


----------



## SFSFun (Jul 16, 2017)

Ringwraith917 said:


> I spend 6 hours doing the scan every week, (and then my LogTL scans another couple hours) green score. A couple of weeks ago, my LogETL tells me to slow down and make sure I don't miss items. First week scan rejected. Last week missed the 98% (by a lot). Great advice.


If it makes you feel any better, ours was just below 96%.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jul 26, 2017)

It's still regularly a problem that the missed count is too close to the extra to be a coincidence. So this week I turned off my trigger lock at exactly 100%. The missed/extra were exactly the same. 3131, 3131. Yet that gives me a yellow score instead of green. I'm beyond sick of this change.


----------



## RightArm (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm convinced that the salvage (which we're not supposed to count) isn't being taken out of our count until after RFID is done.  I wonder how much of the xtra is that salvage.  But yeh, there's no way the two numbers match like that without there being something off with the process.


----------



## Cntrydisney (Aug 2, 2017)

Is there any realistic way to get to 100%? We can get 97% maybe 98% but our STL wants us to be at 99% every week. I'd say you can get 80% through just softlink on the floor then your trying to get the rest 7% in hardliners and 10% in the backroom. Then you are searching for that 3% to even get close to 97%-98%. One week another TM scanning had 5,000 extras. Thats just nuts. Is there any realistic way to get it to at least 98% I'm scheduled to do it tomorrow from 7-1:30. Which not taking a lunch I'd rather leave at 1. We're pulling our hair out with their unrealistic 99%. Getting to 80k after SL pretty easy then getting the rest isn't too bad, but that last 3% trying to get what it still says your missing that's the hard part. Any suggestions? Do you climb ladders in the backroom use the wave? or can the sled reach that far. I stood in one location in the backroom for about five min and I just kept counting things, don't know what it was counting but it was adding towards my goal. Again any suggestions let me know. Thanks


----------



## Bosch (Aug 2, 2017)

Cntrydisney said:


> Is there any realistic way to get to 100%? We can get 97% maybe 98% but our STL wants us to be at 99% every week. I'd say you can get 80% through just softlink on the floor then your trying to get the rest 7% in hardliners and 10% in the backroom. Then you are searching for that 3% to even get close to 97%-98%. One week another TM scanning had 5,000 extras. Thats just nuts. Is there any realistic way to get it to at least 98% I'm scheduled to do it tomorrow from 7-1:30. Which not taking a lunch I'd rather leave at 1. We're pulling our hair out with their unrealistic 99%. Getting to 80k after SL pretty easy then getting the rest isn't too bad, but that last 3% trying to get what it still says your missing that's the hard part. Any suggestions? Do you climb ladders in the backroom use the wave? or can the sled reach that far. I stood in one location in the backroom for about five min and I just kept counting things, don't know what it was counting but it was adding towards my goal. Again any suggestions let me know. Thanks



You will never get a %100. Ever.. Why? Things get stolen or are hidden behind other crap, you can't pull everything out on every shelf, you can't fight dead zones, things not tagged from fitting room/guest services. You can with some hard work get to the acceptable number but %100 it can't happen since theft. Our STL finally stopped bitching about it when we asked how can you get a %100 with theft and things that come through the door without tags we have no hours to tag? I find stuff every week that should be tagged but isn't but there isn't time to actually tag it so it never gets counted. Shopping carts worth of stuff. "Oh well we will have get it tagged for next week." and that never happens. 

We look at the highest missing counts areas and concentrate on those after we feel we are close. Yes we climb ladders in the back, use the wave to check for stuff up in the steel. Change scanner batteries every couple hours so the range of the scanner stays strong, walk the back room and sales floor multiple times. And I refuse to believe that spot actually knows what they are looking for. And they can't be bothered to make sure after doing this for months that everything that should be tagged is actually tagged before it comes through the door.


----------



## bigal (Aug 2, 2017)

Our store had over 3000 extra last week ( which they subtract off your scan total ) making it virtually impossible to hit goal of 98% +


----------



## ISMike (Aug 3, 2017)

Had roughly 3500 missing and 3000 extra this week. 



RightArm said:


> I'm convinced that the salvage (which we're not supposed to count) isn't being taken out of our count until after RFID is done.  I wonder how much of the xtra is that salvage.  But yeh, there's no way the two numbers match like that without there being something off with the process.



Looking at the report a decent amount from the previous scan that was missing is salvage so it seems that you pick up salvage during week 1. It was already removed from the system so it gets added back. Week 2 all that added salvage is gone so it's missing and you get the current week's as extra to repeat the cycle. Obviously doesn't account for everything but definitely doesn't help.


----------



## SrTLall (Aug 3, 2017)

When you're down a softlines aisle in the backroom and you see casepacks that are backstocked, you want to get the scanner fairly close to those.  There could literally be 100 eaches in that casepack and the scanner get easily confused when it has to count that many compacted items.

As far as getting 99%? You basically have no chance unless you want to waste a ridiculous amount of payroll searching for a few hundred hits.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 3, 2017)

bigal said:


> Our store had over 3000 extra last week ( which they subtract off your scan total ) making it virtually impossible to hit goal of 98% +



4000+ extra today an still counting


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 3, 2017)

ISMike said:


> Had roughly 3500 missing and 3000 extra this week.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the report a decent amount from the previous scan that was missing is salvage so it seems that you pick up salvage during week 1. It was already removed from the system so it gets added back. Week 2 all that added salvage is gone so it's missing and you get the current week's as extra to repeat the cycle. Obviously doesn't account for everything but definitely doesn't help.


Now watch, somebody is going to tell that to their ETL and they will come up with a rule where all Salvage must be held in receiving for two weeks so it can be scanned during the count.


----------



## ISMike (Aug 3, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Now watch, somebody is going to tell that to their ETL and they will come up with a rule where all Salvage must be held in receiving for two weeks so it can be scanned during the count.


That would be even worse!
They just need to fix it so anything salvage is removed or that RFID day is always the day after a sweep and halt the pricing workload for that day. I don't think any of those will ever happen.


----------



## Doglover89 (Aug 16, 2017)

I just want to scream. The last couple weeks I have not been able to finish the scan due to the equipment not working.  Today was going great.  I went on my lunch and was doing quite well, and passed the stuff off to another tm.  When I got back, I was told the mydevice was charging, but the charger stopped working.  When I left a few hours later, the thing was still charging and said low battery.  I was getting dang close to that 98%.  My STL is very upset that we've been red, and from what my one TL says, leadership is pinning it all on softlines. Its the equipment! But of course they have to have a scapegoat.  If I'm so damn bad at RFID, get somebody else to do it. I'm starting to want to either call out or swap for a closing shift on scan days if this is what I'm going to have to deal with.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Aug 16, 2017)

Today my extra was under 1,000.  Hallelujah.


----------



## hufflepuff (Aug 16, 2017)

We did a mysupport today because, _yet again_, I got 100% and the missed/extra were the exact same number. Making me yellow. Again.


----------



## RightArm (Aug 17, 2017)

GRRR.... first time I've been dumped.  I was at 86K out of 89K at 11am PST and it dumped me.  Had to start over from 0.  Even though it held the scan with that "held for 15 minutes" when we opened it it said someone else was doing the scan and wouldn't allow us to activate it so we had to start over. I was at 50K when I had to hand off to the next TM.  Right before I handed off the darn thing logged me out.  I was freaking out but it was still *beeping* so I quickly logged back in and fortunately it was right where I left it.  Last I heard they'd reached nearly 87K out of 89K (and some odd change).  Sucks.  We were yellow last week.  Hopefully we'll be yellow and not red next week.


----------



## bigal (Aug 17, 2017)

hufflepuff said:


> We did a mysupport today because, _yet again_, I got 100% and the missed/extra were the exact same number. Making me yellow. Again.


Yes we had the same at our store.  Missed / Extra the same number.  How can we ever get a Green with these kinds of problems.


----------



## RightArm (Aug 17, 2017)

Anybody ever have their RFID scanner spazz out?  Generally the back light flashes indicating it has already gotten a tag but it is usually in an on and off fashion.  The light on our gun today was flickering but never actually went off.... meaning it stayed on the entire time and the batteries were getting hot and I think I changed them like four or five times during my scan.   After my scan dumped and we had to start over it was flashing in a more normal off and on pattern.


----------



## ISMike (Aug 17, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Anybody ever have their RFID scanner spazz out?  Generally the back light flashes indicating it has already gotten a tag but it is usually in an on and off fashion.  The light on our gun today was flickering but never actually went off.... meaning it stayed on the entire time and the batteries were getting hot and I think I changed them like four or five times during my scan.   After my scan dumped and we had to start over it was flashing in a more normal off and on pattern.


I don't recall if it stayed on solid (mostly) like that, but I had a scanner get incredibly hot, almost burning my hand, eating batteries from full to dead in less than 2 hours, and picking tags up REALLY well one day. Until it decided to red light/error out and crash checkpoint and lose it all when I had 10 minutes left in my shift.


----------



## RightArm (Aug 17, 2017)

ISMike said:


> I don't recall if it stayed on solid (mostly) like that, but I had a scanner get incredibly hot, almost burning my hand, eating batteries from full to dead in less than 2 hours, and picking tags up REALLY well one day. Until it decided to red light/error out and crash checkpoint and lose it all when I had 10 minutes left in my shift.



OUCH!  I feel your pain.  I had an hour and a half left in my shift.  Our scanner wasn't picking up well like yours.  The TM who spells me during lunch usually kills my count from anywhere between 500 to 1000 but today she couldn't get more than a few beeps while I was gone.


----------



## Sez2798 (Aug 23, 2017)

Two weeks in a row I've lost my scans after never having lost a scan before. I am so very done w wasting hours of work. Ultra freaky bts+rfid=


----------



## RightArm (Aug 24, 2017)

Lost my scan 45 minutes in with the gun sitting at 11K in the backroom.  The rest of the day I kept taking pics of the scan after I'd finish chunks of the floor.  I wanted to be able to say "LOOK, we ARE doing it!  It's just NOT working."  So, of course it didn't dump the scan again.   I had over 2K missing and around 1700 extra.  I avoided scanning the salvage this time since last week we couldn't scan it because the scan dumped twice and by the time we got around to that point the salvage was already on the truck to go.  So my question is this - how the heck do you have 1700 EXTRA on the floor?

Then there was this issue:    170 Missed in Bath;   120 XTRA in bath;  an endcap of 50 EV SUM towels that is NOT RFID coded (and only God knows if there are other EV SUM towels in the backroom); and Price Change telling me that they have neither clearanced NOR salvaged bath products or towels any time recently.    Um... something doesn't add up here.  

Note:  EV SUM does not RFID code their bath towels... check if you have them on hand.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Aug 24, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Lost my scan 45 minutes in with the gun sitting at 11K in the backroom.  The rest of the day I kept taking pics of the scan after I'd finish chunks of the floor.  I wanted to be able to say "LOOK, we ARE doing it!  It's just NOT working."  So, of course it didn't dump the scan again.   I had over 2K missing and around 1700 extra.  I avoided scanning the salvage this time since last week we couldn't scan it because the scan dumped twice and by the time we got around to that point the salvage was already on the truck to go.  So my question is this - how the heck do you have 1700 EXTRA on the floor?
> 
> Then there was this issue:    170 Missed in Bath;   120 XTRA in bath;  an endcap of 50 EV SUM towels that is NOT RFID coded (and only God knows if there are other EV SUM towels in the backroom); and Price Change telling me that they have neither clearanced NOR salvaged bath products or towels any time recently.    Um... something doesn't add up here.
> 
> Note:  EV SUM does not RFID code their bath towels... check if you have them on hand.


What is EV SUM?  I've been sitting here trying to figure it out, but it's not coming to me.  Lol.

Also I had a lot of bath and A New Day missing.   I still managed to get to 98% but I could not find the 400+ items (the combined total from those two departments) and it really bothered me.


----------



## mystique199 (Aug 24, 2017)

MM1MM2 said:


> What is EV SUM?  I've been sitting here trying to figure it out, but it's not coming to me.  Lol.
> 
> Also I had a lot of bath and A New Day missing.   I still managed to get to 98% but I could not find the 400+ items (the combined total from those two departments) and it really bothered me.



My top 2 were also bath and a new day... hmmmmm... barely made it to 98%, but quit as soon as I did!


----------



## Bosch (Aug 24, 2017)

mystique199 said:


> My top 2 were also bath and a new day... hmmmmm... barely made it to 98%, but quit as soon as I did!



A new day and one infant girls were my two biggies and its so fun not having an ETL at the moment since only two of you and 100+ Rigs no one told you about(I knew cause Breakroom) but had to act shocked.. What fun trying to RFID scan and shoot Rigs at the same time..


----------



## hufflepuff (Aug 24, 2017)

Everyone who is still getting 98%.. you're doing that without the extras?


----------



## MM1MM2 (Aug 24, 2017)

hufflepuff said:


> Everyone who is still getting 98%.. you're doing that without the extras?


Yes, because extras don't count.  I stop once I get a few items over what is needed for 98%.  The only time I got 97.7% is when the my device crapped out when I had almost half, 69000 items, of my total scan.  Then I had to run through to get back all the time I lost.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Aug 24, 2017)

I find it easier for me to get 98% when it wants 115,000 vs 100,000.  I walk back through areas and get small hits.  I usually have to hit up the backroom and staged soft lines from the previous day's truck about 2-3 times to get most everything.


----------



## mystique199 (Aug 24, 2017)

hufflepuff said:


> Everyone who is still getting 98%.. you're doing that without the extras?



Yuppers.  But,  yes,  as soon as I cross that 98% I hit done.  Counted- extras/ expected =98.078=done!


----------



## soyaxo (Aug 24, 2017)

I’d like to be trained on RFID but don’t 100% understand the process to know if I would be any help.


----------



## RightArm (Aug 24, 2017)

mystique199 said:


> Yuppers.  But,  yes,  as soon as I cross that 98% I hit done.  Counted- extras/ expected =98.078=done!



Is this how you know you've hit 98%?  Subtract Extras from counted and divide by expected?  I was wondering how you were supposed to know when you hit 98%.

Edit:  Then I guess we got a 97.4.... *sigh*... yellow again.  Envious of all you people who seem to hit 100%  easily every single time.  ><


----------



## RightArm (Aug 24, 2017)

MM1MM2 said:


> What is EV SUM?  I've been sitting here trying to figure it out, but it's not coming to me.  Lol.
> 
> Also I had a lot of bath and A New Day missing.   I still managed to get to 98% but I could not find the 400+ items (the combined total from those two departments) and it really bothered me.



For us it is on an endcap in towels.  It has a white rectangular tag with writing on it.  The shelf label for it says "EV SUM".


----------



## Bosch (Aug 24, 2017)

MM1MM2 said:


> I find it easier for me to get 98% when it wants 115,000 vs 100,000.  I walk back through areas and get small hits.  I usually have to hit up the backroom and staged soft lines from the previous day's truck about 2-3 times to get most everything.



Yeah we don't have that cause we take a truck on RFID day and some weeks we don't get a lot of extras like today but last week when I hit the stuff from the truck, my extra counts exploded.. This week we made sure they actually closed the truck and extras stayed reasonable like 1500.


----------



## SrTLall (Aug 25, 2017)

An easier way to calculate getting green is:

Missed < Expected x .02


----------



## hufflepuff (Aug 25, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Edit:  Then I guess we got a 97.4.... *sigh*... yellow again.  Envious of all you people who seem to hit 100%  easily every single time.  ><



Same. I haven't gotten a green score since they changed the extras.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm lazy af.   I just type into Google "what is 98% of expected" and then try to get that number not including the extras.  I usually get 1200 or less extras.  Last week I didn't even hit 1,000.  It was nice.


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 25, 2017)

soyaxo said:


> I’d like to be trained on RFID but don’t 100% understand the process to know if I would be any help.


Once a week you walk around the store waving your arm around for 8 hours.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Aug 25, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Once a week you walk around the store waving your arm around for 8 hours.


So accurate.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 27, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Once a week you walk around the store waving your arm around for 8 hours.



Then go home and coat your shoulders and neck in pain Aspercreme with lidocaine. 

Is it weird that I find RFID days even more painful than regular days, sure we are doing less "physical work" but damn it just kills me..


----------



## bigal (Aug 28, 2017)

Did anyone see the Workbench Article about new RFID app coming in October and RFID would be split over two days.


----------



## RightArm (Aug 28, 2017)

bigal said:


> Did anyone see the Workbench Article about new RFID app coming in October and RFID would be split over two days.



Split over two days as in we'll be scanning 2 days a week instead of 1?   Shoot me now...   -_-     I'm assuming that means it's finally getting put on the new my devices.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Aug 29, 2017)

bigal said:


> Did anyone see the Workbench Article about new RFID app coming in October and RFID would be split over two days.


One of my ETLs was telling me about that.  I'm curious as to why it's split over 2 days, unless they plan on adding more items.  With the update you're supposed to be able to pause and switch devices if need be.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Aug 29, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Split over two days as in we'll be scanning 2 days a week instead of 1?   Shoot me now...   -_-     I'm assuming that means it's finally getting put on the new my devices.


Yeah it's moving to the new devices.  One of my ETLs said we will probably do one day, I guess unless of course they add more items.  I dunno.


----------



## SrTLall (Aug 29, 2017)

I assume Softlines will be one day and Hardlines another day.   The current best practice is to have the Softlines E2E team scan the Hardlines portion as well, which makes no sense.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Aug 29, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> I assume Softlines will be one day and Hardlines another day.   The current best practice is to have the Softlines E2E team scan the Hardlines portion as well, which makes no sense.


Neither softlines or hardlines is my primary work center and I do it. I'm only ever scheduled softlines to do the scan.  Takes anywhere from 4-8 hours depending on goal.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 29, 2017)

MM1MM2 said:


> Neither softlines or hardlines is my primary work center and I do it. I'm only ever scheduled softlines to do the scan.  Takes anywhere from 4-8 hours depending on goal.



Softlines gets more hours than any other workcenter other than cashier but can't handle doing the RFID and they are E2E.. Two days of that BS? Kill me now.. Oh my workcenter? In-Stocks we waste an entire day doing this BS..


----------



## MM1MM2 (Aug 29, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Softlines gets more hours than any other workcenter other than cashier but can't handle doing the RFID and they are E2E.. Two days of that BS? Kill me now.. Oh my workcenter? In-Stocks we waste an entire day doing this BS..


We have one instocks team member, and she hates doing it.


----------



## SFSFun (Aug 29, 2017)

MM1MM2 said:


> One of my ETLs was telling me about that.  I'm curious as to why it's split over 2 days, unless they plan on adding more items.  With the update you're supposed to be able to pause and switch devices if need be.


Softlines on Tuesday, Hardlines on Wednesday.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Aug 29, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Softlines on Tuesday, Hardlines on Wednesday.


Thanks!


----------



## Bosch (Aug 29, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Softlines on Tuesday, Hardlines on Wednesday.



Just kill me now.. Now waste two days of hours we don't have anymore.. One upside I can push for Softlines to take over their portion..


----------



## Bosch (Aug 31, 2017)

112K wanted and we get to 79K and the app crashes..  Get back up to 108K and with the hour cuts we have to leave.. So fuck you CheckPoint app.. And our STL will just have to deal with our tanking scores.. 

What happens when you have no hours to do even the basics of your job.. I was the only In-Stocks person and my TL was covering backroom aka Flex orders all morning and doing pulls and RFID, while I shot the Rigs or RFID. 

And the softlines ETL aka LOD was a useless POS.. Wanting us to do a 45min push smart huddle in seasonal. "How about FUCK NO!!!!"  In six hours you are lucky the Flex orders are caught up, the research batches are pulled the Rigs are done and RFID is close since you refuse to help scan it.. So you can take your smart huddle that we told you should have been done for over the last week and shove it somewhere of your choosing on your person.


----------



## SrTLall (Aug 31, 2017)

RFID reporting is down until October until the new app rolls out, so there is a chance the next several weeks won't even count because of the well-known global issues.


----------



## Bosch (Aug 31, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> RFID reporting is down until October until the new app rolls out, so there is a chance the next several weeks won't even count because of the well-known global issues.



Funny that tech support made no mention of that when we called.. "No known issues." is what we were told.. 

What a bunch of assholes.. I am at the point I may have to let my TL in on this site just for the tech data..


----------



## MM1MM2 (Aug 31, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Funny that tech support made no mention of that when we called.. "No known issues." is what we were told..
> 
> What a bunch of assholes.. I am at the point I may have to let my TL in on this site just for the tech data..


It's on workbench about the update and the reporting being down until October.  Don't know exactly when it's supposed to go down as I was able to pull up the report this Monday.  Maybe next week?


----------



## RightArm (Aug 31, 2017)

Dang, and I think I finally reached 98% today.... just figures...


----------



## Bosch (Aug 31, 2017)

MM1MM2 said:


> It's on workbench about the update and the reporting being down until October.  Don't know exactly when it's supposed to go down as I was able to pull up the report this Monday.  Maybe next week?



Lol like we got time to read work bench.. You would think our STL would know that rather than tell us that she would like to see us hit %100!


----------



## MM1MM2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Lol like we got time to read work bench.. You would think our STL would know that rather than tell us that she would like to see us hit %100!


I would laugh at my STL if she told me that.  Does she not take into account that things get stolen and that also your numbers change once it reports because it also takes into account of guest purchasing stuff as you are scanning?


----------



## Bosch (Sep 1, 2017)

MM1MM2 said:


> I would laugh at my STL if she told me that.  Does she not take into account that things get stolen and that also your numbers change once it reports because it also takes into account of guest purchasing stuff as you are scanning?



There you go using logic.. Remember Spot leadership don't have that. And she is shooting for DTL so she is killing us so she looks good.. I am not sure its going to work.. We are about to start the remodel and are sales are slipping to the point we are going to drop an org. Doesn't look good your first store in this state drops an org cause you can't keep sales up.. So she is gutting payroll to the bone, like ULV levels in a AA level store.. Talk about a ghost town.


----------



## RightArm (Sep 1, 2017)

MM1MM2 said:


> I would laugh at my STL if she told me that.  Does she not take into account that things get stolen and that also your numbers change once it reports because it also takes into account of guest purchasing stuff as you are scanning?



That wasn't something I needed to hear.  Now I'm not sure I even hit the goal of green anymore.  -_-  This system really really sux.  *We quit scanning the salvage* because for the few they forgot to remove it wasn't worth all the extras.  But get this, I am NOT even out of the stockroom (on the side that is separated from the truck/receiving side by a hallway and far far away from the salvage) and I've already got 72 extras.   I picked up 1600 xtras on the floor....  how the hell do we have that many xtras in house and something NOT be wrong?


----------



## MM1MM2 (Sep 1, 2017)

RightArm said:


> That wasn't something I needed to hear.  Now I'm not sure I even hit the goal of green anymore.  -_-  This system really really sux.  *We quit scanning the salvage* because for the few they forgot to remove it wasn't worth all the extras.  But get this, I am NOT even out of the stockroom (on the side that is separated from the truck/receiving side by a hallway and far far away from the salvage) and I've already got 72 extras.   I picked up 1600 xtras on the floor....  how the hell do we have that many xtras in house and something NOT be wrong?


I had been making it without scanning salvage once they said to stop but then this week I was missing over 300 swimsuits and remember seeing a pricing team member salvage them out the day before.  I told my ETL about it and she told me to scan the salvage.  Once I did swim dropped to under 100 and it all counted towards my goal.  I think about 10 or so showed as extra.


----------



## RightArm (Sep 1, 2017)

MM1MM2 said:


> I had been making it without scanning salvage once they said to stop but then this week I was missing over 300 swimsuits and remember seeing a pricing team member salvage them out the day before.  I told my ETL about it and she told me to scan the salvage.  Once I did swim dropped to under 100 and it all counted towards my goal.  I think about 10 or so showed as extra.



I did that one week and ended up with 4,000 xtras as a result.... one of the reasons I figured it wasn't worth it. *sigh*


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 4, 2017)

I noticed the other day that a lot of Pillowfort bath towels are not tagged.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 4, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> I noticed the other day that a lot of Pillowfort bath towels are not tagged.





RightArm said:


> That wasn't something I needed to hear.  Now I'm not sure I even hit the goal of green anymore.  -_-  This system really really sux.  *We quit scanning the salvage* because for the few they forgot to remove it wasn't worth all the extras.  But get this, I am NOT even out of the stockroom (on the side that is separated from the truck/receiving side by a hallway and far far away from the salvage) and I've already got 72 extras.   I picked up 1600 xtras on the floor....  how the hell do we have that many xtras in house and something NOT be wrong?



Make sure they closed the truck as well.. How were getting 4000 extras some weeks.. I would walk by the softlines break out and the extra count would explode. We made sure they closed the truck and that didn't happen the next week. Again so tired of having other teams responsible for our success or failure. Cause since E2E no one gives a fuck about anyone else.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Sep 4, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> I noticed the other day that a lot of Pillowfort bath towels are not tagged.


Pillow fort wasn't part of the initial tagging and has never came in tagged.  I've always wondered why.  If you look at the master list you'll see it's department and class are not included.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 4, 2017)

MM1MM2 said:


> Pillow fort wasn't part of the initial tagging and has never came in tagged.  I've always wondered why.  If you look at the master list you'll see it's department and class are not included.



Yep I pull stuff all the time to check against my list in the office. Sometimes I get a hit most of the time, nope doesn't count.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 5, 2017)

MM1MM2 said:


> Pillow fort wasn't part of the initial tagging and has never came in tagged.  I've always wondered why.  If you look at the master list you'll see it's department and class are not included.


That's interesting. I could have sworn at least a few things were tagged but I didn't have time to really dig into it. I'll take another look at some point this week.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Sep 5, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> That's interesting. I could have sworn at least a few things were tagged but I didn't have time to really dig into it. I'll take another look at some point this week.


Maybe stuff is starting to come in tagged for the next phase?  Whenever that is.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Sep 5, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> That's interesting. I could have sworn at least a few things were tagged but I didn't have time to really dig into it. I'll take another look at some point this week.





MM1MM2 said:


> Maybe stuff is starting to come in tagged for the next phase?  Whenever that is.


Hahaha, knowing Target they will put out a Red wire telling us it has to be tagged and no extra added hours are going to be given to tag it.


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 6, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Make sure they closed the truck as well.. How were getting 4000 extras some weeks.. I would walk by the softlines break out and the extra count would explode. We made sure they closed the truck and that didn't happen the next week. Again so tired of having other teams responsible for our success or failure. Cause since E2E no one gives a fuck about anyone else.



Checked this today.. didn't go into Checkpoint until once the trailer was closed. Still had 3400 extra and 3400 missed at "100%" . Still yellow. Do I have to wait a certain amount of time after they close it in the pda?

At this point I really don't know what I'm doing wrong.. we've been telling them since the change that we're stuck in yellow because something is wrong with our extras and we still haven't gotten any solutions.


----------



## MM1MM2 (Sep 6, 2017)

hufflepuff said:


> Checked this today.. didn't go into Checkpoint until once the trailer was closed. Still had 3400 extra and 3400 missed at "100%" . Still yellow. Do I have to wait a certain amount of time after they close it in the pda?
> 
> At this point I really don't know what I'm doing wrong.. we've been telling them since the change that we're stuck in yellow because something is wrong with our extras and we still haven't gotten any solutions.


That sucks.  I'm thankful we don't get a truck on Wednesday.  I'd say My Support it, but I'm sure you have and My Support can really be a joke most of the time.


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 11, 2017)

I double checked the pillowfort bath items today and nothing is tagged, so I don't know why I thought some of it was. It seems like something that should have been included though.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 11, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> I double checked the pillowfort bath items today and nothing is tagged, so I don't know why I thought some of it was. It seems like something that should have been included though.



I checked those against the list I had of stuff that supposed to be tagged and it wasn't on it. Or am I missing the up to date master of what is supposed to be tagged?


----------



## SFSFun (Sep 11, 2017)

Bosch said:


> I checked those against the list I had of stuff that supposed to be tagged and it wasn't on it. Or am I missing the up to date master of what is supposed to be tagged?


No I was just confirming that I was imagining things and you and @MM1MM2 were correct in that it's not tagged because it's not supposed to be.


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 11, 2017)

076172966 - You guys might want to check this dpci. We received a ton of mediums tagged as smalls.


----------



## RightArm (Sep 28, 2017)

Does anyone know what the range is for being yellow?  I was off a week and now it's all hosed up and there was no way in hell we were getting green today.  My lead was ready to settle for yellow but I'm not sure what the range on that is.


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 28, 2017)

Should be 95%+ for yellow.


----------



## RightArm (Sep 28, 2017)

Thank you so much!


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 28, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Thank you so much!



Just don't hold me to it . I'm second guessing myself right now, lol.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 28, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Does anyone know what the range is for being yellow?  I was off a week and now it's all hosed up and there was no way in hell we were getting green today.  My lead was ready to settle for yellow but I'm not sure what the range on that is.



We shoot for %97 and that is yellow where I am at..


----------



## hufflepuff (Sep 28, 2017)

With the extras problem I typically end up with 97%.


----------



## Bosch (Sep 28, 2017)

hufflepuff said:


> With the extras problem I typically end up with 97%.



this


----------



## RightArm (Oct 2, 2017)

So tomorrow starts split scanning with the RFID app on the zebra devices.... let me know how it goes in your store.  I have some reading to do before I pick up equipment tomorrow.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 2, 2017)

RightArm said:


> So tomorrow starts split scanning with the RFID app on the zebra devices.... let me know how it goes in your store.  I have some reading to do before I pick up equipment tomorrow.



No one as has said anything to us.. This should be fun to pretend I know nothing.. But then we are down to one Zebra for In-Stocks.. All need updating and the ETL who did that quit a month ago and no one has bothered to do anything with any of the Zebra's since.. There is a fat stack of them waiting to get updated or shipped out for repair..


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 3, 2017)

RightArm said:


> So tomorrow starts split scanning with the RFID app on the zebra devices.... let me know how it goes in your store.  I have some reading to do before I pick up equipment tomorrow.


Instead of having a TM spend all day doing the scan once a week, they now spend all day doing the scan twice a week. They just keep wandering around trying to hit 98%, which still isn't possible.


----------



## RightArm (Oct 3, 2017)

Finished at 96% for the SL scan today and yes, @SFSFun it took all day.  The STL got word that it was expected to be low for the first round and so I was cut loose at 96%.  What got me was the category labeled   "Accessories Special Projects" which was dept 209.  No clue what it was supposed to be.  You see, 209 is the SPL pog lead number for all accessories but every item in accessories is tagged either as dept 024 or dept 061..  there hasn't been any product tagged with a dpci starting with 209 since the Merona wraps way before the remodel.   -_-  Naturally we had 0% for that category.  Scanned all of sotflines multiple times, no luck.  Anyone have a clue, let me know.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 3, 2017)

I think if you search 209 or 49209 in item search on the pda it should list everything for that department. If it's not a lot, you can scroll through it to see if anything sounds familiar.


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 3, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Finished at 96% for the SL scan today and yes, @SFSFun it took all day.  The STL got word that it was expected to be low for the first round and so I was cut loose at 96%.  What got me was the category labeled   "Accessories Special Projects" which was dept 209.  No clue what it was supposed to be.  You see, 209 is the SPL pog lead number for all accessories but every item in accessories is tagged either as dept 024 or dept 061..  there hasn't been any product tagged with a dpci starting with 209 since the Merona wraps way before the remodel.   -_-  Naturally we had 0% for that category.  Scanned all of sotflines multiple times, no luck.  Anyone have a clue, let me know.



When I was an e2e tm I did accessories. I had baseball caps and jewelry that had a dpci starting with 209. Don't know if that helps.


----------



## RightArm (Oct 3, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> I think if you search 209 or 49209 in item search on the pda it should list everything for that department. If it's not a lot, you can scroll through it to see if anything sounds familiar.



I'll try that and see if it works... thanks!


----------



## RightArm (Oct 3, 2017)

Noiinteam said:


> When I was an e2e tm I did accessories. I had baseball caps and jewelry that had a dpci starting with 209. Don't know if that helps.



Jewelry is typically dept #215... I'll have to look at the caps tomorrow and see.  Thanks!


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 4, 2017)

Got green today... barely... But still green. For the first time since the extras were removed. I could have cried, lol. And just in time to start the new scan next week.


----------



## RightArm (Oct 5, 2017)

Apparently they are expecting scans to be low on the first week in Android/Zebra.  Our STL was told that 96 for that week was considered a good score.  We ended up with 96 in Softlines and 96 in Domestics as well... but the amount of extras was through the roof......over 6K extras in softlines and over 1K in Domestics.

The thing I miss the most is the *beep*.  You know how it *beeps* when it picks up a new item but just *flashes* in back when it's already got that item?  Well, they decided to remove the *beep* entirely.  I told my STL the problem with that is that you have no idea whether you need to linger in an area or whether you're doing any good rescanning an area.  Also, it's like 10 minutes between every update in counts which you get by swiping down. And every now and then the Android/Zebra My Device would shut off the blue tooth on it's own... weirdest thing.  I'd have to open up the settings and turn the blue tooth back on periodically.

Plus side, the battery for the Zebra/Android lasts for the full scan even if it takes all day.  AND the thing I love the most, it does NOT dump your scan.  The My Device I was using wasn't fully charged to start with so I ended up changing the battery and even though the My Device did a FULL reboot the scan opened up right where I left off.  No more stress worrying about losing your scan before you're done.  Makes the job less stressful by far.  Also, they said they are taking the salvage out of our counts.  What that tells me is that as we suspected we should have been scanning the salvage every week if we wanted to be green.  Now it doesn't matter... about time too.

Now if we can just get the numbers next week...


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 5, 2017)

No beep?! Obviously a decision that was made by someone who has never done an RFID scan.


----------



## kruu (Oct 9, 2017)

Tomorrow we start the new RFID process...I just have one issue with what my ETL said to do. He said we don't submit it until Wednesday after the Softlines portion is done...My brain tells me that might not be the right way of going about things. But since he's not there tomorrow I'm kind of in a loop because no one else in the store knows anything about Instocks or RFID in general.


----------



## NotANarc (Oct 10, 2017)

Definitely submit the scan today. The tasks are assigned on a day-by-day basis, and should always be submitted by end of day...or so I've been told.


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 10, 2017)

Today was my first day with the new scan. Other than having to remember to tap/swipe the screen every so often, is there an easy way to keep the mydevice from going into sleep mode? The red ones stayed on because of the trigger lock option.. but since these don't have that?


----------



## kruu (Oct 10, 2017)

NotANarc said:


> Definitely submit the scan today. The tasks are assigned on a day-by-day basis, and should always be submitted by end of day...or so I've been told.


I had to leave it without submitting. My ETL, and others in the district said it was passed down that NO one was to submit any portions of the scan until Wednesday when the Softlines bit is done. I'm just worried that I wasted all that time today and...did it all for nothing. Another stores ETL said that it was told to them during the Logistic Leader meeting they had for fourth quarter.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 10, 2017)

kruu said:


> I had to leave it without submitting. My ETL, and others in the district said it was passed down that NO one was to submit any portions of the scan until Wednesday when the Softlines bit is done. I'm just worried that I wasted all that time today and...did it all for nothing. Another stores ETL said that it was told to them during the Logistic Leader meeting they had for fourth quarter.


You didn't do all that work for nothing. You did it to prove that they were wrong and shouldn't do that in the future.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 10, 2017)

Not sure if better or worse. Beeps or live count updates would've been helpful for knowing when I had a nearly complete scan on an aisle and can move on to the next. As it was I had to guess. "Finished" hardlines scan in 3 hours (at 94%) and spent the next 2 hours re-scanning for an increase of maaaybe 40 items. It did bump us up to 95% though. 
Really enjoyed being able to help a guest or two without fear of timing out and losing the scan.


----------



## sammi (Oct 10, 2017)

What is RFID?

I would come upon a team member in the early morning with a device moving side to side.  I asked, what are you doing?   
Response:  RFID scan

What is this tm doing?


----------



## EagleEye (Oct 10, 2017)

They are basically taking an inventory of all items with RFID tags such as softlines and domestics. The device they are waving picks up the frequencies put out by the RFID tags and then it updates the on-hand counts based on the data it picks up. The original idea behind using RFID was to make sure we had accurate on hands for flex fills and also to be able to locate "hard to locate" items without having to go on a scavenger hunt.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 10, 2017)

Radio-Frequency Identification (*RFID*) is the use of radio waves to read and capture information stored on a tag attached to an object. 
A tag can be read from up to several feet away and does not need to be within direct line-of-sight of the reader to be tracked.

Wednesday they do the wave at my store.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 10, 2017)

Rfid scan


----------



## kruu (Oct 10, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> You didn't do all that work for nothing. You did it to prove that they were wrong and shouldn't do that in the future.


I'm just going to laugh because I told four leaders in the building my worry and no one did anything about it. They didn't try to 'seek to understand' if what was said was the right way of going about it. Considering the paperwork we got said to complete the scan. It's just frustrating because I could have spent the day doing something else if not for them not knowing what they are doing.


----------



## Lazy (Oct 10, 2017)

Question for those of you guys that are live.  I'm training people on rfid  but have never done it.  One question I keep getting asked is can you use my work to scan something for a guest while scanning or no?


----------



## Bosch (Oct 10, 2017)

Lazy said:


> Question for those of you guys that are live.  I'm training people on rfid  but have never done it.  One question I keep getting asked is can you use my work to scan something for a guest while scanning or no?



You can now since it is more stable, you can now bounce out of the scan to my work and back. I used to do it when we had the apple devices, enough. I would not fear bouncing around on the zebra. You will be fine, but your scan is priority, help a guest move on. I keep a low profile while I scan if you get my drift. 


And we did our first one today and the app sucks, not having any kind of feedback is not a feature its a software bug that needs fixing.

Extras? Top 10,000 for just softlines!


----------



## Bosch (Oct 10, 2017)

It is a general wasted day by who pulled the short straw and has to do it.


----------



## Lazy (Oct 10, 2017)

Bosch said:


> You can now since it is more stable, you can now bounce out of the scan to my work and back. I used to do it when we had the apple devices, enough. I would not fear bouncing around on the zebra. You will be fine, but your scan is priority, help a guest move on. I keep a low profile while I scan if you get my drift.
> 
> 
> And we did our first one today and the app sucks, not having any kind of feedback is not a feature its a software bug that needs fixing.
> ...



So go to my work hit none scan item for guest and then go back to checkpoint?


----------



## RunForACallBox (Oct 10, 2017)

Today was my first day ever doing RFID. I’ve heard the beeps with the old myDevice. Would have been nice to have it on the new one. I finished Domestics at 93%. STL didn’t like that percentage, bitch can shove it.


----------



## ISMike (Oct 11, 2017)

I got 94% for domestics yesterday. Went over the areas that were <95% multiple times just to get a whopping 7 more items, 4 of which were extras. The no feedback with the zebras now makes this a lot harder. 3+ hours for domestics when it used to take an hour tops for that part of the store.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 11, 2017)

ISMike said:


> I got 94% for domestics yesterday. Went over the areas that were <95% multiple times just to get a whopping 7 more items, 4 of which were extras. The no feedback with the zebras now makes this a lot harder. 3+ hours for domestics when it used to take an hour tops for that part of the store.



I would love to take just an hour, we spend all day since our store is a nightmare of dead zones. You can cross over an area with two different people at least four times and get enough hits to make it worth it each time.. Sucks large.. We were around the %93-94 when I left and never had over 2000 extras before yesterday? Over 10,000 for softlines alone.. 



Lazy said:


> So go to my work hit none scan item for guest and then go back to checkpoint?



Yes, cause we were bouncing in and out of RFID all day since it does not update and my leadership is a bunch of insecure bitches who want updates every 5min so the only way to get the count to update is to exit the RFID app and go back in now.. RFID is much more stable on the zebra.


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 11, 2017)

Been doing the softlines scan for over two hours and I'm only at 87% with 4k extras. And not picking up much else anywhere. Already over today.


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 11, 2017)

This version seems to drain the RFID sleds battery a lot faster.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 11, 2017)

hufflepuff said:


> This version seems to drain the RFID sleds battery a lot faster.


Definitely. The sled actually got warm. The constantly flashing light is to blame I think


----------



## NotANarc (Oct 11, 2017)

I got one of the engineers working on the new app on the phone while working through a problem yesterday. They said that they got rid of the beep because they changed the system to make it so the zebra doesn't know which items it hasn't scanned before. It just takes all the data and sends it somewhere (which is why there is a delay updating the counts). One alternate solution that the guy mentioned they're looking at is adding the beep back, but in a way that would reset every time that you start the app again. So if the app crashes or you force close it, it would beep for every item again, even if you had already scanned it. Not sure why, though.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 11, 2017)

Who keeps getting "error POSTing tags" ? Any idea why this keeps happening?


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 11, 2017)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Who keeps getting "error POSTing tags" ? Any idea why this keeps happening?



I got it once yesterday and once today. It seems okay after swiping again.. no idea what causes it, though.


----------



## NotANarc (Oct 11, 2017)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Who keeps getting "error POSTing tags" ? Any idea why this keeps happening?


That's actually the problem that I was calling about yesterday. Apparently, that means that there was a connection problem between the store and wherever the data goes and the tags that were just scanned didn't make it.


----------



## ISMike (Oct 11, 2017)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Who keeps getting "error POSTing tags" ? Any idea why this keeps happening?


That means it lost WiFi signal/connection to the server.



NotANarc said:


> I got one of the engineers working on the new app on the phone while working through a problem yesterday. They said that they got rid of the beep because they changed the system to make it so the zebra doesn't know which items it hasn't scanned before. It just takes all the data and sends it somewhere (which is why there is a delay updating the counts). One alternate solution that the guy mentioned they're looking at is adding the beep back, but in a way that would reset every time that you start the app again. So if the app crashes or you force close it, it would beep for every item again, even if you had already scanned it. Not sure why, though.



Due to this being how it works now - sending all data to a server to be processed rather than being stored locally (on the mydevice) until completion - you can have multiple people doing the scan at the same time with 2 Zebras and 2 RFID scanners to get it done much faster (if you have another person)...tried it out today just as a test: They did one part of the floor while I did another and it updated both sections accordingly.


----------



## RightArm (Oct 11, 2017)

Our scan last week stopped at 96% but the report came in at 98.25%  for softlines.  We also stopped scan at 96% for Domestics but that turned out to be yellow but it was 97+%.  They averaged the two and we cleared green for the week.  That meant I got a report.  SO I hop on the report and hunt down that "accessory special projects/ 209" to see what the heck that item was so I could have some way of finding it.  Located the category, hit the drop down menu, read "data unavailable".  o.-   What the heck?  How am I supposed to find this missing item if I have no clue what it is.  OH, and I checked hats... they are 061 like belts... ><

This is our second week.  And yes, you submit the scan each day after you finish scanning.  You do NOT hold one day's scan over to the next day to submit together.  Softlines and Domestics are graded separately, so are turned in separately.  And no, there is no way to keep the Zebra from going to sleep.  I have trained myself to keep my eyes on the flashing back end of the zebra scan gun.  If it stops flashing I know to look down at the my device and make sure it's on.  Ours periodically shut off the blue tooth just for kix and I have to go back into settings and turn the blue tooth back on.  And I miss the beep.... I really really miss the beep.  I explained to my STL that it's hard to know if I'm doing any good in an area without the beep and I don't know how long to stay there either because again, no beep.  She said I had a good point and she was going to tell them that in her feedback.  Really hope we get the beep back.

Yes, you can use "My Work" to help a guest without losing the scan.  Shoot, you can go on a 15 minute break and even a 45 minute lunch without losing the scan.  You can even change the battery out and reboot the whole my device and your scan is still there.  And if your My Device crashes, don't freak out... grab another My device and log back into RFID.  Your scan will still be there.  That is the greatest plus with this app switch and I love not having to stress at every turn that I might get dumped.  Note:  if your scan is updating slow... cut off the blue tooth, close the app with a swipe, and open the app back up.  (just don't sign out)  Sometimes when I do that I'll find the counts have jumped a few hundred.  Also if you get "error posting tags" that's a good time to do that.  It will generally bring up the numbers.  

On my second scan I had a My Device that suddenly refused to connect to the wireless.  I always grab 2 My Devices when I scan just in case there are issues.  So I picked up the other My Device and logged into RFID on it and sure enough the scan was there waiting for me and I was able to continue on.


----------



## RightArm (Oct 11, 2017)

ISMike said:


> That means it lost WiFi signal/connection to the server.
> 
> 
> 
> Due to this being how it works now - sending all data to a server to be processed rather than being stored locally (on the mydevice) until completion - you can have multiple people doing the scan at the same time with 2 Zebras and 2 RFID scanners to get it done much faster (if you have another person)...tried it out today just as a test: They did one part of the floor while I did another and it updated both sections accordingly.




Good to know!  We are short staffed but I may have to try this when I'm training someone new.  Thanks for that info! 

Question:  Did you do well on the score?  And did the scan go faster with 2 people?


----------



## RightArm (Oct 11, 2017)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Definitely. The sled actually got warm. The constantly flashing light is to blame I think



I keep spare batteries for the sled on me.  When I get in I grab the sled I'm using for the scan then take the battery out of the second sled and pocket it. Then I take one of the batteries out of the charging unit (ours never worked) and put it in the gun I'm not using so that it's charging one for me while I'm down on the floor.  First Softlines scan I changed the Zebra scanner's battery three times.


----------



## ISMike (Oct 11, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Good to know!  We are short staffed but I may have to try this when I'm training someone new.  Thanks for that info!
> 
> Question:  Did you do well on the score?  And did the scan go faster with 2 people?


We cleared 93% with 8800? extras or so. Only department that that wasn't even (counted=expected with missing) or within like 10 was swim. 

The person I tested it with couldn't spend time today to really do it so he only did a few aisles of bras but it should definitely go much faster that way.



Ringwraith917 said:


> Definitely. The sled actually got warm. The constantly flashing light is to blame I think


It seems with either the firmware update or the new software the scanner power is cranked up to max. The sound produced from aiming it at a price scanner (with its unshielded speakers) is much, much louder than it used to be. That is most likely what's causing the sled to heat up so much. I had one sled malfunction and seemingly go full power a few months ago and got very hot the same way. It was the best scan we had in months though until it got too hot, put a solid red light out, and crashed checkpoint.



RightArm said:


> I keep spare batteries for the sled on me.  When I get in I grab the sled I'm using for the scan then take the battery out of the second sled and pocket it. Then I take one of the batteries out of the charging unit (ours never worked) and put it in the gun I'm not using so that it's charging one for me while I'm down on the floor.  First Softlines scan I changed the Zebra scanner's battery three times.


Does your store not have SFS? They always grab our second RFID scanner at my store.


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 11, 2017)

Both days my expected count changed during the scan. Today it went down, and yesterday the number went up. Looking at pictures that I took mid-scan versus end of scan, they were relatively small changes and I suppose maybe the system could reflect sales/returns but still odd.


----------



## RightArm (Oct 11, 2017)

ISMike said:


> Does your store not have SFS? They always grab our second RFID scanner at my store.



Our RFID guns are kept locked up in HR and are only pulled out as a last resort to find something and if that's done an ETL/LOD is involved and they get locked back up afterward.  We have a few SL gals on the salesfloor who are so good with product from pushing truck that they can pretty much walk up to any item and grab it so most of the time the SFS people get one of them to help.    It's rare the SL gals can't find the item in a matter of minutes and when they can't it ends up not being in the store.  ALL of our SFS people try to find the SL item first and only ask for help if they're not successful.  To give credit where credit is due, they do find more items on their own than they ask for help with.


----------



## RightArm (Oct 11, 2017)

hufflepuff said:


> Both days my expected count changed during the scan. Today it went down, and yesterday the number went up. Looking at pictures that I took mid-scan versus end of scan, they were relatively small changes and I suppose maybe the system could reflect sales/returns but still odd.



Mine did that too yesterday.  The last three numbers were 252, then 250, then 248, then 240.... that was the lowest it dropped.  Can't remember where it landed at the end but it was like a yo yo throughout the latter part of the scan in SL.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm not sure how to check if an item is supposed to be RFID or not, but I noticed today that some of the electric blankets are tagged and some are not. From my brief testing, it looks like the square packaged ones are tagged but the tube-shaped ones aren't.



RightArm said:


> Our RFID guns are kept locked up in HR and are only pulled out as a last resort to find something and if that's done an ETL/LOD is involved and they get locked back up afterward.  We have a few SL gals on the salesfloor who are so good with product from pushing truck that they can pretty much walk up to any item and grab it so most of the time the SFS people get one of them to help.    It's rare the SL gals can't find the item in a matter of minutes and when they can't it ends up not being in the store.  ALL of our SFS people try to find the SL item first and only ask for help if they're not successful.  To give credit where credit is due, they do find more items on their own than they ask for help with.


Even with knowledgeable SLTMs, it is often so much quicker and more successful to use RFID right away if you can't find something where it's supposed to be. Most of the time I can find the other sizes of the item I need, so if I ask softlines they won't be able to do anything besides point out the rack I already found and manually dig through every other rack.


----------



## RightArm (Oct 12, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> I'm not sure how to check if an item is supposed to be RFID or not, but I noticed today that some of the electric blankets are tagged and some are not. From my brief testing, it looks like the square packaged ones are tagged but the tube-shaped ones aren't.
> 
> 
> Even with knowledgeable SLTMs, it is often so much quicker and more successful to use RFID right away if you can't find something where it's supposed to be. Most of the time I can find the other sizes of the item I need, so if I ask softlines they won't be able to do anything besides point out the rack I already found and manually dig through every other rack.



If you look at the barcode of an item and see the letters EPC in the corner then it is tagged for RFID.  This is how we keep a check on what's tagged and what's not in areas where everything is supposed to be tagged.   There are far more things tagged in the store for RFID than are actually being counted in our scans.  (Or do you mean how to know when it should be tagged if it isn't?)

Our SFS leader asked about using the RFID gun today.  I told her to partner with the SLTL to get training on how to use it to find items.  I don't have a problem with people using it so long as they respect the equipment and the fact that we only have two and put it back on the charger properly when they're done using it.  As important as the RFID scan reports are to corporate we can't afford to have one broken or missing.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 12, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Or do you mean how to know when it should be tagged if it isn't?


Yeah that. Seemed weird that some were tagged and some weren't.


RightArm said:


> I don't have a problem with people using it so long as they respect the equipment and the fact that we only have two and put it back on the charger properly when they're done using it.


Lol at my store it's SFS who goes after people for not putting it back properly. Service desk likes to hide the iPod among the registry devices and shove the scanner in a random drawer. When they do put it back, they jam the scanner into the dock without removing the rubber band on the bottom, so it doesn't sit properly and won't charge.


----------



## H2Owned (Oct 12, 2017)

RightArm said:


> If you look at the barcode of an item and see the letters EPC in the corner then it is tagged for RFID.  This is how we keep a check on what's tagged and what's not in areas where everything is supposed to be tagged.   There are far more things tagged in the store for RFID than are actually being counted in our scans.  (Or do you mean how to know when it should be tagged if it isn't?)
> 
> Our SFS leader asked about using the RFID gun today.  I told her to partner with the SLTL to get training on how to use it to find items.  I don't have a problem with people using it so long as they respect the equipment and the fact that we only have two and put it back on the charger properly when they're done using it.  As important as the RFID scan reports are to corporate we can't afford to have one broken or missing.


You are lucky to have two working RFID scanners ..... for some reason the battery doesn't work for the second one... and they don't replace batteries so only 1 RFID and 1 battery..... it was a struggle when the count was 100,000+


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 12, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Lol at my store it's SFS who goes after people for not putting it back properly.



Not that anyone but SFS in our building really uses it since guest services doesn't even tag things when they're supposed to.. but 100% this. I'm one of our FT SFS tms and I also have owned RFID since it rolled out. If anyone messes with an RFID gun, I will come after them and it won't be pretty


----------



## Bosch (Oct 12, 2017)

H2Owned said:


> You are lucky to have two working RFID scanners ..... for some reason the battery doesn't work for the second one... and they don't replace batteries so only 1 RFID and 1 battery..... it was a struggle when the count was 100,000+



You didn't get a spare pack with two batteries in it? It sits in the cradle in that 3rd slot.. Just saying we have four batteries for two guns.


----------



## H2Owned (Oct 12, 2017)

Bosch said:


> You didn't get a spare pack with two batteries in it? It sits in the cradle in that 3rd slot.. Just saying we have four batteries for two guns.


Nope all we have is one....


----------



## Bosch (Oct 12, 2017)

H2Owned said:


> Nope all we have is one....



I have a feeling you got it but it got put somewhere.. 

And honestly I would see what a battery would cost off Amazon and have an ETL with corp card order one..


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 17, 2017)

Help! I've never done the scan with a Zebra before (we were supposed to last week but due to a mixup...). I've never started the scan on my own before. One of my ETLs gave me step-by-step instructions, and my STL wants a perfect score this week, like 100 + %. Any advice? How different is it with the Zebra?


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 17, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> Help! I've never done the scan with a Zebra before (we were supposed to last week but due to a mixup...). I've never started the scan on my own before. One of my ETLs gave me step-by-step instructions, and my STL wants a perfect score this week, like 100 + %. Any advice? How different is it with the Zebra?



My advice is don't count on 100%.. other than that, I dont totally hate doing it on the zebra so far although it's a little frustrating without the beeps. Most of the time when you swipe down to refresh the counts, it won't actually do anything. I minimize the app for a moment and then go back into it and can refresh. Tap/swipe your screen every so often or the zebra will go into sleep mode and stop scanning. When you wake it back up you will have to go to the left tab and click "start inventory" again.


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 17, 2017)

hufflepuff said:


> without the beeps



OMG. No beeps? Great.


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 17, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> OMG. No beeps? Great.



It's frustrating but it's not awful. I typically do my laps and then I'll just focus on whatever dept has the most missing. You'll be able to refresh it after walking that section again to see how much you picked up, even if you don't have the beeps during the walk.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 17, 2017)

We've finished with abysmal scores (under 90%) the past few weeks, but the weekly report usually ends up showing 97% or higher.


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 17, 2017)

My leadership is unhappy with the score unless its perfect. My STL closes on Wednesdays and you better believe the first words out of his mouth are about the scan when he comes in in the afternoon.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 17, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> My leadership is unhappy with the score unless its perfect. My STL closes on Wednesdays and you better believe the first words out of his mouth are about the scan when he comes in in the afternoon.



Perfect won't happen - EVER. It is what they are all told to tell the person doing the scan. Until you have Zero theft and tagging is caught up %100 you will never get a perfect score. Or dead zones, or tags that can't be read due to a shelf, or packed in an assortment that can't be read. 

They want a perfect score give us the hours to have a perfectly zoned and stocked store before we scan it.. Or better yet they can scan it.. 


<ok where is my whiskey, its been that kind of day>


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 18, 2017)

So I got 98% and was over the expected # with 2000 extras. BRSRTL said to submit and just shook his head when I said the STL wants 100%. I'm a little nervous for the STL to come in, but what can I do? I was told to submit.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 18, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> So I got 98% and was over the expected # with 2000 extras. BRSRTL said to submit and just shook his head when I said the STL wants 100%. I'm a little nervous for the STL to come in, but what can I do? I was told to submit.


Nobody gets 100%. You'll be fine.


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 18, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Nobody gets 100%. You'll be fine.



One of my ETLs insists that our entire district gets 100%. The BR SRTL says that's bs. Im sure my STL wouldve gotten on my case but he was occupied with a visitor coming in.


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 18, 2017)

My entire district is apparently yellow.. So I'd say be glad you got green.


----------



## anathema (Oct 18, 2017)

Yeah, I don't know. The math is really weird. They've finished with like 95% before and the report will show 97.8% or something similar. We have not been over 98% once since we gave the scan over to softlines and since the extra stopped counting toward the %.


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 18, 2017)

The BR SRTL said not to scan the salvage. My ETL who was LOD said to scan it though. Every department was over 90% except swimwear...which all went salvage this week. Yeah. I scanned the salvage.


----------



## RightArm (Oct 18, 2017)

We had 96% and 95% last week and scored well over 98% when the report bounced back.  If you sent a 98% then maybe yours will bounce back higher too?  I don't know.  I just know that it doesn't add up and I miss the "missed counts" column.  At least with that I could figure out where we needed to be in order to be green even if the zebra app wasn't calculating properly.  I wonder though if the zebra is transmitting more information than the mydevice catches?


----------



## Bosch (Oct 18, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> The BR SRTL said not to scan the salvage. My ETL who was LOD said to scan it though. Every department was over 90% except swimwear...which all went salvage this week. Yeah. I scanned the salvage.



Yep our numbers got really strange when we stopped scanning it, now that we scan it - better happier STL..


----------



## ISMike (Oct 18, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Yep our numbers got really strange when we stopped scanning it, now that we scan it - better happier STL..


Salvage is no longer included - apparently. (As in, AFAIK, removed after the fact)
I was missing tons of swim as well and expect the metric on myperformance to reflect that it was removed next week.


----------



## SrTLall (Oct 19, 2017)

From an email by the Ops Director: if you scan salvage (items that are out of the system), these items will be added back to the RFID list and then you will be expected to find them the next week as well.  Except, the next week, those items aren't in your store anymore, so they will come up as missed and the new salvage items you scan will be extras.  So, on a week when there is a lot of salvage, you will look green because you got a lot of hits, but when that is all shipped out of the store and salvage is small the following week, you will have no chance to be green.  By making an effort to avoid salvage, you will make hitting green easier.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## ISMike (Oct 19, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> From an email by the Ops Director: if you scan salvage (items that are out of the system), these items will be added back to the RFID list and then you will be expected to find them the next week as well.  Except, the next week, those items aren't in your store anymore, so they will come up as missed and the new salvage items you scan will be extras.  So, on a week when there is a lot of salvage, you will look green because you got a lot of hits, but when that is all shipped out of the store and salvage is small the following week, you will have no chance to be green.  By making an effort to avoid salvage, you will make hitting green easier.  Hope that makes sense.


With the new rollout of RFID on zebra instead of apple/honeywell devices, the redwire mentioned salvage now being excluded I believe. Only skimmed it though so I don't recall exact wording.


----------



## RightArm (Oct 20, 2017)

I think my problem with their system is this:  Girls swimwear was salvaged out on Monday.  When I went to scan on Tuesday it was still on the RFID list.  For whatever reason I was reading a 47% on the score.  I went back to get the wave to scan the hanging softlines and got too close to a salvage pallet while talking to the backroom TM who had the wave and suddenly my swimwear score has jumped from 47% to 92%.  I guess if we KNOW something has been salvaged then we just ignore the fact that the score would be a failing a grade for us?  What if we don't know it's been salvaged and spend hours and hours and HOURS trying to get that score up?  There has to be a better way of doing this.  ><


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 20, 2017)

RightArm said:


> I guess if we KNOW something has been salvaged then we just ignore the fact that the score would be a failing a grade for us?


Unless it's taken out of consideration when the score is calculated, which is why everyone's scores seem to jump a few points higher than what showed on the scan day.


----------



## Lazy (Oct 24, 2017)

so scanning for the first time with iOS device this week..  Just to make sure I can't let the scanner or iOS device  die or else I'm screwed with the scan right.


----------



## SrTLall (Oct 24, 2017)

Lazy said:


> so scanning for the first time with iOS device this week..  Just to make sure I can't let the scanner or iOS device  die or else I'm screwed with the scan right.


The scanner can die, and you can replace the battery, but if you even jiggle the ipod the wrong way, you could lose everything.


----------



## SFSFun (Oct 24, 2017)

Lazy said:


> so scanning for the first time with iOS device this week..  Just to make sure I can't let the scanner or iOS device  die or else I'm screwed with the scan right.


Having you just start doing it now, but with the iPod instead of Zebra is so backwards...


----------



## Lazy (Oct 24, 2017)

SFSFun said:


> Having you just start doing it now, but with the iPod instead of Zebra is so backwards...



I was told first scan has to be done with iOS.  Next one will be zebra.


----------



## SrTLall (Oct 24, 2017)

AFAIK, next week everyone will be using the zebras exclusively.


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 24, 2017)

Super excited for the scan tomorrow. Not.


----------



## Cntrydisney (Oct 25, 2017)

So I don’t know if this has been asked already, and if so I apologize. I don’t own an android device, so I was wondering if there’s a way to keep the screen on? I know you can on iOS? That way you don’t have to worry about it turning off while your doing the RFID scan. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## RightArm (Oct 25, 2017)

What the heck is going on today? Constant error posting tags and nothing helps. Rebooted, resynced, closed and opened programs, signed out and back in and it's stuck on 1600+. The zebra flashes that it's reading and the app has the slide going saying it is scanning but no bueno. Anyone else having issues this morning? I have even changed both zebras.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 25, 2017)

Good morning! "Error POSTing tags" repeatedly today. Anyone else?


----------



## RightArm (Oct 25, 2017)

Anyone have the number for RFID trouble shooting?


----------



## RightArm (Oct 25, 2017)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Good morning! "Error POSTing tags" repeatedly today. Anyone else?



Yes, me too and none of the tricks I was taught work.


----------



## RightArm (Oct 25, 2017)

Just had a system reboot out of nowhere. Starting back over at 0 but it is working now.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 25, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Just had a system reboot out of nowhere. Starting back over at 0 but it is working now.


Wow yeah working here too


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 25, 2017)

Global problems. Scans were to be restarted at I think 10 central. Reset happened earlier.


----------



## Lazy (Oct 25, 2017)

So after scanning for 3 hours..go put the mydevice to charge while on lunch..  Check to see if it's charging and I see counted at 0 -_-. I'm praying it changes when I get back.


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 25, 2017)

Lazy said:


> So after scanning for 3 hours..go put the mydevice to charge while on lunch..  Check to see if it's charging and I see counted at 0 -_-. I'm praying it changes when I get back.



It won't. Scan needs to be restarted.


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 25, 2017)

Grr. After not being able to get in for the first 2 hours of my shift I wound up stuck at 95% with something like 3500 extras. Leadership wasn't pleased. What can you do? I dread Wednesdays. The scan wasn't only supposed to be my responsibility.


----------



## RightArm (Oct 25, 2017)

Ended the shift with 95% and something like 470 extras.  Last week 95% was actually 97% and some change for Domestics.  We had green in softlines and they averaged the two to give us green for the score.   Question:  Has anyone actually been given the score they're looking at on the zebra when they close out?  So far I haven't.  Every single time the report comes back it is 2% or more higher than what the zebra was showing me.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 25, 2017)

My shift ended before it was done. I let my TL know where I left off. Nobody tells me anything. I hate having no "new item" beeps combined with the delayed update numbers. I can't fully move on from one section to the next before its 97% in that dept (1% will be randomly found in other departments).


----------



## Lazy (Oct 25, 2017)

hufflepuff said:


> It won't. Scan needs to be restarted.



I did...  Wanna guess what happened when I had 4 aisles plus hanging softlines to go in the BR..  13 hours down the drain


----------



## RightArm (Oct 25, 2017)

Lazy said:


> I did...  Wanna guess what happened when I had 4 aisles plus hanging softlines to go in the BR..  13 hours down the drain



Oh, I hurt for you.  I was just thinking today how glad I was that this mess happened on Domestics scan day.  I forgot that part of us are scanning in the reverse.  -_-


----------



## Lazy (Oct 25, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Question:  Has anyone actually been given the score they're looking at on the zebra when they close out?  So far I haven't.  Every single time the report comes back it is 2% or more higher than what the zebra was showing me.



It's probably cause stuff u didn't scan got sold.


----------



## Lazy (Oct 25, 2017)

So does rfid scan through boxes??  And when scanning BR do Waco's have to be pulled out?


----------



## Bosch (Oct 25, 2017)

Yep its  cluster fuck.. In the middle of a remodel and you have extras out the ass and still can't make goal, cause you don't know where your product is. Random pallets in the steel what is it? Who knows unmarked repacks - Thanks Pog/Remodel team! 

Right Arm we would love to get the score at all.. We get told it's not a %100 and we fail and that is not acceptable. Wash rinse repeat.. We have given up even giving a fuck at this point. I can't do In-Stocks, Flex orders and SFS orders back up cashier and help guests all the while shooting softlines RFID. Why the fuck has softlines not taken this over yet? Hardlines we get closer but again in a remodel product is located???? Cause numbers don't make sense..


----------



## RightArm (Oct 25, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Yep its  cluster fuck.. In the middle of a remodel and you have extras out the ass and still can't make goal, cause you don't know where your product is. Random pallets in the steel what is it? Who knows unmarked repacks - Thanks Pog/Remodel team!
> 
> Right Arm we would love to get the score at all.. We get told it's not a %100 and we fail and that is not acceptable. Wash rinse repeat.. We have given up even giving a fuck at this point. I can't do In-Stocks, Flex orders and SFS orders back up cashier and help guests all the while shooting softlines RFID. Why the fuck has softlines not taken this over yet? Hardlines we get closer but again in a remodel product is located???? Cause numbers don't make sense..



And I'm on the other side of this going "WHY hasn't hardlines taken over the Domestics scan yet?"  I'm in softlines and I do all RFID scanning....two days worth cut out of other things I need to be doing.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 25, 2017)

RightArm said:


> And I'm on the other side of this going "WHY hasn't hardlines taken over the Domestics scan yet?"  I'm in softlines and I do all RFID scanning....two days worth cut out of other things I need to be doing.



Exactly sister.


----------



## mclark (Oct 25, 2017)

I have to do rfid for softlines and today was my second time doing it. At this point it seems like I will be the main person in softlines doing it. How long should  it typically take to complete softlines rfid?  Any pointers or tips to help me get done faster would be greatly appreciated. It literally took me forever and I still ended up only getting to 96% and staying over past my shift.


----------



## RightArm (Oct 25, 2017)

mclark said:


> I have to do rfid for softlines and today was my second time doing it. At this point it seems like I will be the main person in softlines doing it. How long should  it typically take to complete softlines rfid?  Any pointers or tips to help me get done faster would be greatly appreciated. It literally took me forever and I still ended up only getting to 96% and staying over past my shift.



Depends on your store's wifi situation.  Some of us have real issues with wifi - poor connections, dead zones, drop in coverage - and for us it takes us all shift to scan softlines (some stores rolling it into the next shift depending on how adamant the STL is about a "perfect score").  Softlines takes me a full shift but my STL is not adamant about 98% on the gun itself because what we're seeing is not matching what they have on their end to begin with.  I generally scan and revisit areas from lowest percentage to highest in repeated rotation until the device is no longer updating.  When you get to where you're only getting a handful of hits in an hour's time or none at all it's clear it's not going to get any better.  Then we send.  Keep in mind that if you have wifi issues you will leave an area and return to it several times picking up new hits with each revisit until it won't take anymore.

Domestics usually takes me half a shift.

For PST the deadline to send the report is 5pm.  I'm not sure what the deadline is in other time zones.  We generally start at 4am and try to be done in a single shift.  By starting as early as possible we know if the system crashes or fails that we'll still have time to try again (even if we have to hand it off to someone else).  Also, it's nice to be able to get half or all of the scan out of the way before guests start rollin in when possible.


----------



## mclark (Oct 26, 2017)

Thank you... my shift was from 8 am to 3pm and I ended up staying until 4:30  and got rfid to 96 % our store manager told me it should have only takin me 3 hours to do it lol clearly he has never done it before. I have to still assist guest and sometimes answer the phone all  while doing rfid along with WiFi problems etc.... I’m just waiting to see if I will be the only person in sf scheduled to do it.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 27, 2017)

mclark said:


> Thank you... my shift was from 8 am to 3pm and I ended up staying until 4:30  and got rfid to 96 % our store manager told me it should have only takin me 3 hours to do it lol clearly he has never done it before. I have to still assist guest and sometimes answer the phone all  while doing rfid along with WiFi problems etc.... I’m just waiting to see if I will be the only person in sf scheduled to do it.



He's full of shit.. Very full of shit..


----------



## RightArm (Oct 27, 2017)

Bosch said:


> He's full of shit.. Very full of shit..



What he said....lol   Yeh, no way it's going to take you 3 hrs in softlines with crappy wifi.  You'd be lucky if it took you 3 hrs in domestics.


----------



## Bosch (Oct 27, 2017)

RightArm said:


> What he said....lol   Yeh, no way it's going to take you 3 hrs in softlines with crappy wifi.  You'd be lucky if it took you 3 hrs in domestics.



I have no doubts, ours tried that BS so at the 4hr mark we showed her what we had and her eyes bugged out it was so low. We have shown her where the gun goes dead in the backroom cause of a dead zone.  I love now they want an update and I tell them your guess is about as good as mine since it longer updates.. She nearly flipped her wig when she saw that..


----------



## RightArm (Oct 27, 2017)

Bosch said:


> I have no doubts, ours tried that BS so at the 4hr mark we showed her what we had and her eyes bugged out it was so low. We have shown her where the gun goes dead in the backroom cause of a dead zone.  I love now they want an update and I tell them your guess is about as good as mine since it longer updates.. She nearly flipped her wig when she saw that..



Yeh, when they start giving me guff, that's the time I give them a little training on what it really means to run RFID.  It is SOOO amazing how quickly seeing for themselves shuts them up.  (Or at least turns their grumbling toward the wifi and corporate for making us do this stuff).


----------



## Doglover89 (Oct 31, 2017)

One of my TLs' off day is scan day. Today they said I should not be doing the scan. I said well then, who would you suggest? They said "a slow person. Then we could document it if they only got 5 hits in an hour's time." I told them there's been times where I got only about that much in an hour as I was trying to work my way up to that 98%. They just said "oh" and stopped right there. Just had to share a little humor...they have no idea what this damn scan is like...


----------



## RightArm (Oct 31, 2017)

Today was awful.  Multiple posting errors.  Finally had to send at 94% on the gun.  Not happy about it but it just wasn't working right and every time I reset it I got nowhere.  Plus over 6K extras.  -_-  Then I had an "error sending scan" twice before it went through so I'm not even sure it did.  The ETL-LOG wants me to "My Support" the issues I had...  *sigh*


----------



## Bosch (Oct 31, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Today was awful.  Multiple posting errors.  Finally had to send at 94% on the gun.  Not happy about it but it just wasn't working right and every time I reset it I got nowhere.  Plus over 6K extras.  -_-  Then I had an "error sending scan" twice before it went through so I'm not even sure it did.  The ETL-LOG wants me to "My Support" the issues I had...  *sigh*



When I left and my TL took over we had the 6k of extras, I ran it up from %40 to %89 and he took over, he's tall so he can get hits I don't just being shorter. We have seen it with our own eyes, that he picks up stuff I just don't.. So knowing him, he will do a loop through and call it. We are so done with this waste of time. We have said we will split the duty with them but they need to start actually doing their part.


----------



## RhettB (Oct 31, 2017)

My store still does research in many of these softlines areas where RFID is done.  Seems like a waste of time.


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 1, 2017)

RhettB said:


> My store still does research in many of these softlines areas where RFID is done.  Seems like a waste of time.


Research actually updates OH counts, unlike the RFID scan which doesn't seem to do anything.


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 1, 2017)

tmap98 said:


> RFID scan updates OHQ for my store.


Well that's awesome. I have no way to tell now that checkpoint just says we don't have everything. When they were doing the scan with the iPods I could key in a DPCI in checkpoint and MyWork and they would have totally different numbers all the time.

But I still don't think it's working because I'm still regularly getting orders for RFID stuff that I can't find anywhere.


----------



## SoftlineKhalessi (Nov 2, 2017)

So this was week 4 of the newer process with the scan on the zebra... honestly I have never felt more defeated by a piece of technology. I used to be able to get the scan done no problem (we are a smaller store) and be in the green but now it’s a living nightmare. I check here weekly to see if I’m not alone in this. 
I get to about 93% or 95% and then it becomes nearly impossible to find anything. My ETL had me go through the back room on the ladder pulling out every Waco to make sure it was detecting stuff. I’m just at a loss at what to do at this point to even get green without taking the entire 7 hour shift I’m scheduled for the softlines day. The hardlines day I only have a couple hours due to the fact I’m supposed to join the truck and push/breakout softlines. 
Does anyone have any tips to pick up more hits or noticed anything that helps the process? 
I never thought I’d say it but I miss the beeping so much!


----------



## Bosch (Nov 3, 2017)

SoftlineKhalessi said:


> So this was week 4 of the newer process with the scan on the zebra... honestly I have never felt more defeated by a piece of technology. I used to be able to get the scan done no problem (we are a smaller store) and be in the green but now it’s a living nightmare. I check here weekly to see if I’m not alone in this.
> I get to about 93% or 95% and then it becomes nearly impossible to find anything. My ETL had me go through the back room on the ladder pulling out every Waco to make sure it was detecting stuff. I’m just at a loss at what to do at this point to even get green without taking the entire 7 hour shift I’m scheduled for the softlines day. The hardlines day I only have a couple hours due to the fact I’m supposed to join the truck and push/breakout softlines.
> Does anyone have any tips to pick up more hits or noticed anything that helps the process?
> I never thought I’d say it but I miss the beeping so much!



I am right there with you with a remodel happening at the same time so crap is everywhere. We are at the point if it hits over 70% we call it cause after 7hrs we are just "done" at this point. It is such a waste of time. We are the only ones who do it so they don't understand why it is so hard we tell then fine "You do it" and we get silence back and they quit bitching until the crap numbers come back the next week.. Wash rinse repeat.


----------



## Ohnoes (Nov 4, 2017)

I've been handed off RFID for hardlines in my store and this is the experience I've had with it:

I've never gotten the scan to say anything above 95% on the Zebra. In the actual report it shows the percentage being much higher than what the Zebra said so I'm not sure if the Zebra is mistakenly counting some product as extra or if selling of the product by the time the report is generated is bumping up the percentage.

For scans on salesfloor, aisles need to be walked multiple times. The RFID training even mentions high density areas will require multiple walk throughs in order to pick up all the tags. So I take my time on the aisles and try to get the gun to scan as many angles as practical. So for stuff on pegs I'll walk through the aisle just with the gun pointed straight at the product, then on my next pass at each section I'll scan from the side of the product, go up to the top, point the gun down above the product, and continue down to the other side. These areas I usually get very high scores on with the Zebra ~99%. For product on shelves I will walk the aisle with the gun pointed one shelf at a time at a leisurely pace. If RFID tags are making contact with metal it will interfere with the gun. So for placemats and rugs I'll lift them up a bit to make sure the tags aren't contacting the shelf. Towels are a nightmare because it's so dense there. After my first few passes I'll actually put the gun on the shelf and let it do its thing for a bit and move it to the next shelf. Hand Towels and washcloths really don't like being picked up with the RFID. Out of pure frustration I actually demerched each handtowel/washcloth shelf on my aisles, put them in a shopping cart, went the next section over that had no RFID product and scanned it there. That actually added quite a bit to the count. Make sure you hit any clearance endcaps because clearance does count towards the scan total. I also walk the front lanes to make sure nothing is hiding in their go back bins as well and quickly walking endcaps in other departments. I also walk the stuffed animals in toys since kids bedding has a habit of finding its way over there.

For the back room scans I've found that the scanner works way better than it does on the floor, but you need to be level with the product for it to be picked up. So I'll climb up the ladder to pickup up product on the very top shelves. The Wacos prevent metal interference and even though some areas are more RFID product dense than the floor, it doesn't seem to be an issue for the scanner. Me walking through back room aisle multiple times usually is negligible in terms of adding counted product (under 10 per additonal pass) but being level with the product does (added a couple hundred for me before). I'll use a wave in receiving to make sure I'm getting the best chance of scanning RFID.

I'm not sure what everyone else's experience with hardlines RFID is like but for me collection bedding, curtains, rugs, and basic bedding usually scan at 98% or higher while soft decor, kids home, and bath miss the most.


----------



## Rarejem (Nov 4, 2017)

"Completed" my first hardlines RFID scan this week with a dismal 94%.  I am wondering if the fact that SFQ is not completed in newly set areas and research not complete affects the  expected numbers or is it based upon received items (which does not always correspond to OH if SFQ is not done).


----------



## Yoxboxyo (Nov 7, 2017)

On average, how much time is your store scanning? Is more the one person? What time does your store start scan, and what time do you submit scan?


----------



## RightArm (Nov 7, 2017)

Yoxboxyo said:


> On average, how much time is your store scanning? Is more the one person? What time does your store start scan, and what time do you submit scan?



Our softlines scan day takes a full 8 hr shift.  Only one person does it.  The only time we ever passed it off was when there was a system crash and we had to start all over close to that person having to get off for the day.  (Um, that person is me.)   I start the scan at 4am.  This allows for the wifi not to be bogged down by guest phones for the first four hours (if the wifi is up and working well).  It also allows for a hand off to another TM should there be any sort of system failure that causes us to have to restart and hand off.  Scan is due by 5pm for us PST.  So far I've only had to hand off once.

I usually turn in the softlines scan somewhere between 11:30am and 12:30pm depending on how well it's going.  I am required to check in with ETL-LOG if he's in the building before turning scan in.  If he is not in the building, I check in with the LOD of that shift.  I do not make the decision to turn in the scan on my own.  Once I get the okay, I turn in the scan as close to our store servers as I can.  (Probably not necessary but I still have a residual bit of paranoia from this process).

Hardlines scan day usually takes four hours or close to five hours for me.  About half a shift.  Same process.  I have to get permission to turn in the scan and I usually do right before 9am  if there aren't any issues (again, starting scan at 4am).

Lately we've been turning in the score somewhere around 95 and 96%.  Our softlines scan continuously (so far) comes back at 98%/green while our Domestics hits a high 97% for yellow but when they average our scores they give us a mid 98% over all which makes us green.  We're doing well for the moment compared to the district and group so my STL is happy.


----------



## RightArm (Nov 7, 2017)

Bosch said:


> When I left and my TL took over we had the 6k of extras, I ran it up from %40 to %89 and he took over, he's tall so he can get hits I don't just being shorter. We have seen it with our own eyes, that he picks up stuff I just don't.. So knowing him, he will do a loop through and call it. We are so done with this waste of time. We have said we will split the duty with them but they need to start actually doing their part.



Okay, so you are starting to sound more and more like my mirror twin every day.  LOL!!  I'm short too and I sometimes grab taller TMs and have them scan areas that are over my head.  In the backroom I have to get the wave to scan the hanging clothes just to make sure we're getting them.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Nov 7, 2017)

I found out that the signing wizard has an extension pole. Since you don't actually have to be holding the trigger, you can attach the RFID scanner to the pole (zip tie or rubber bands) and scan everything all the way to the ceiling, without the Wave or a ladder. Kinda hurts my neck after a while though, looking straight up for 30 minutes or more.


----------



## ISMike (Nov 7, 2017)

Yoxboxyo said:


> On average, how much time is your store scanning? Is more the one person? What time does your store start scan, and what time do you submit scan?


Hardlines I spend about 3 hours including my 15min break as I do the RIGs first. Softlines I spend 5 hours and pass it off as needed.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hardlines 4-5 hours, Softlines 5-6 hours. Not having any realtime feedback is ridiculous. One person scanning, start at 6 or 8, submit once I've scanned for an hour without increasing percentage.


----------



## mystique199 (Nov 7, 2017)

HL takes 1.5-2 hrs (typically just over 10k items)  and SL I usually finish in 4.5-5 hrs (about 80k items) 

I usually call it quits now days at 96-97% but it always comes out 98%+ and green in the metric


----------



## RightArm (Nov 7, 2017)

mystique199 said:


> HL takes 1.5-2 hrs (typically just over 10k items)  and SL I usually finish in 4.5-5 hrs (about 80k items)
> 
> I usually call it quits now days at 96-97% but it always comes out 98%+ and green in the metric



You HAVE to be in a store with some decent wifi.   I have the same numbers but our wifi sucks really bad so it takes longer. ><


----------



## RightArm (Nov 7, 2017)

Ringwraith917 said:


> I found out that the signing wizard has an extension pole. Since you don't actually have to be holding the trigger, you can attach the RFID scanner to the pole (zip tie or rubber bands) and scan everything all the way to the ceiling, without the Wave or a ladder. Kinda hurts my neck after a while though, looking straight up for 30 minutes or more.



Hrmm... wonder if ours does.   Something to look into.


----------



## Lazy (Nov 7, 2017)

Anyone know if encoding is possible with zebra. We were about to send back my devices when noticed that encoding is not on zebra.


----------



## RightArm (Nov 7, 2017)

Lazy said:


> Anyone know if encoding is possible with zebra. We were about to send back my devices when noticed that encoding is not on zebra.



Encoding still has to be done with the red apple my device.  Do not send back the apple my devices until encoding appears on the zebra ones.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Nov 8, 2017)

Completed scanning Hardlines floor at 80%. Blew my mind on that high number. Scanned the back room and only went as high as 94% where I usually get 97%when nearing completion. Ugh.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Nov 8, 2017)

semantics said:


> We 3m velcroed a ipod to the scanner plus one of those batteries we sell in electronics so we can keep that ipod charged.


One of the ipod mydevices the top broke early on. We had a former TM would had an Iphone would take it out and charge it on his lunch. It is one of our surviving four because there was nothing wrong with it because it was always properly charnged. (those honeywell shells are forever shitty)


----------



## Flow Warrior (Nov 8, 2017)

Bosch said:


> No. Do we actually get a MyDevice that is charged(we label one for RFID but its been taken multiple times by overnight). Will we actually get to scan and not work a hour long stupid huddle. Will I get it to the point that when I leave they can actually finish it. ETL breathing down my neck every 15min of how many counts, TL trying to use two guns so we get done faster(which I doubt we can do since data is stored in handheld). So it's a fun day. Last week he did this weeks scan and they submitted both so who knows what will happen this week cause it is already done.
> 
> Now they already trying to jam phase II crap on us. But cutting hours at the same time.


Techically it should work because the streams should combine together. Will it? That depends on how well the app was coded.


----------



## Flow Warrior (Nov 8, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> What we have done in my store is:
> 
> The myDevice designated for RFID is permanently stored in the STLs office.
> 
> ...


Its against best practices to remove the shitty honeywell scanner from the ipod but the shitty honeywell scanner is what is killing them anyway so you did the smart thing.  Besides you dont need a scanner to use the rfid


----------



## Flow Warrior (Nov 8, 2017)

Bosch said:


> I keep trying to tell them but they won't listen, since I have done stuff like this before. I knew it when the data was stored on the handheld, it never has the chance to merge and delete dupes which takes longer than you think. Why spot didn't bother. But they keep shoving the idea out there.
> 
> How about we get good with one and get it solid before we "get fancy" K? K.
> 
> And what is weird? I still like my job. Really I do.


This is why I said it should. Its the app thats the problem there. Which is why I am glad I am in HL area without it.


----------



## SFSFun (Nov 8, 2017)

Locate function is on the Zebra RFID app now! But it doesn't beep, so it's pretty much useless unless you want to walk around staring at the screen instead of where you're walking.


----------



## Lazy (Nov 8, 2017)

So I guess you can't miss a scan day. We were under the impression that the scan had to be done in by Thursday and we could scan anytime from Tuesday to Thursday so we didn't scan tursday.. came in today and only saw the scan for HL and not SL.


----------



## RightArm (Nov 14, 2017)

Ugh.... 93% for softlines today with over 7K extras.   Never had it this low.


----------



## Lazy (Nov 14, 2017)

Flow Warrior said:


> Techically it should work because the streams should combine together. Will it? That depends on how well the app was coded.



I'm gonna test it out tomorrow. I think it will work cause someone else did the scan and today and if I went to rfid on my zebra I was able to see there numbers... Tomorrow I'm gonna take my zebra and scan, put it down take another zebra and sled and see if it updates on both... If it works it will make scanning SL way faster.


----------



## RightArm (Nov 14, 2017)

Lazy said:


> I'm gonna test it out tomorrow. I think it will work cause someone else did the scan and today and if I went to rfid on my zebra I was able to see there numbers... Tomorrow I'm gonna take my zebra and scan, put it down take another zebra and sled and see if it updates on both... If it works it will make scanning SL way faster.



If you have two people to scan... and if two people take half the time that might be great but it's no different on payroll than if one person takes the full time.  Or am I missing something here?


----------



## hufflepuff (Nov 15, 2017)

Lazy said:


> I'm gonna test it out tomorrow. I think it will work cause someone else did the scan and today and if I went to rfid on my zebra I was able to see there numbers... Tomorrow I'm gonna take my zebra and scan, put it down take another zebra and sled and see if it updates on both... If it works it will make scanning SL way faster.



We've had two people scan with both zebras in my store. You should be able to.


----------



## Lazy (Nov 15, 2017)

RightArm said:


> If you have two people to scan... and if two people take half the time that might be great but it's no different on payroll than if one person takes the full time.  Or am I missing something here?



Payroll wise it's the same.  but the amount of time spent would be different. Right now I spend about 6-7 hours scanning cause stl wants the highest score possible. That leaves me 1-2 hours to see how my team is doing+any projects for the day+ lunch.. if the flow TL can jump in with me and spend 3 hours then that would give me 5ish.


----------



## RightArm (Nov 20, 2017)

So, busiest week of the year and we still have to scan.  They sent out a notice with scan dates but they were just the same dates we're currently scanning.  They could have just said, RFID scans will continue through the holidays with no break.  Sux that I have so much to do this week and 2 RFID scans as well.   *sigh*


----------



## RightArm (Nov 27, 2017)

Another scan day tomorrow... we've been getting so much in trucks (double trucks) that I'm almost afraid to see the numbers tomorrow.  -_-


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 27, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Another scan day tomorrow... we've been getting so much in trucks (double trucks) that I'm almost afraid to see the numbers tomorrow.  -_-



Haha guess who didn't get scheduled for the SL scan this week  One of my TLs has to do it instead.


----------



## Bosch (Nov 27, 2017)

RightArm said:


> So, busiest week of the year and we still have to scan.  They sent out a notice with scan dates but they were just the same dates we're currently scanning.  They could have just said, RFID scans will continue through the holidays with no break.  Sux that I have so much to do this week and 2 RFID scans as well.   *sigh*



Yeah we will just stop picking and packing SFS to scan your RFID, sure we will.. I believe that hardlines and softlines will be doing it this week.. cause we ain't got time for that shit!


----------



## RightArm (Nov 27, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> Haha guess who didn't get scheduled for the SL scan this week  One of my TLs has to do it instead.



Lucky you!  I've a feeling I'm NEVER getting out of these stupid scans.   Enjoy the freedom while you have it... or um, nvm... cause I know you don't have any freedom at work.  ><


----------



## RightArm (Nov 27, 2017)

Bosch said:


> Yeah we will just stop picking and packing SFS to scan your RFID, sure we will.. I believe that hardlines and softlines will be doing it this week.. cause we ain't got time for that shit!



See, that's what I need... to be roped into the SFS/Flex gig....  cause,  y'know,  priorities and all.


----------



## Doglover89 (Nov 27, 2017)

RightArm said:


> Lucky you!  I've a feeling I'm NEVER getting out of these stupid scans.  ><



Yep, if I'm there, I'm doing it. My ETL wanted me on the Thanksgiving/BF late-night/ON prep team, but couldn't because I do the scan on Wednesdays. Yet they do not schedule me appropriately for the scan.  Coming in at 6 or 8 would be nice, and shift tagging me RFID (which they've done for the HL folks). Instead they'll schedule me under fitting room and have me come in at random times.  Also, our HL TLs take turns doing their scan. SL is all me and im just a tm. And then I get attitude when I cannot scan the hanging backstock because I am not trained on the wav.


----------



## RightArm (Nov 27, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> Yep, if I'm there, I'm doing it. My ETL wanted me on the Thanksgiving/BF late-night/ON prep team, but couldn't because I do the scan on Wednesdays. Yet they do not schedule me appropriately for the scan.  Coming in at 6 or 8 would be nice, and shift tagging me RFID (which they've done for the HL folks). Instead they'll schedule me under fitting room and have me come in at random times.  Also, our HL TLs take turns doing their scan. SL is all me and im just a tm. And then I get attitude when I cannot scan the hanging backstock because I am not trained on the wav.



I actually did the scan on Wednesday and worked 4am to 12pm only to come back at 12am to 8am Thursday.  Trust me, I don't recommend it, except for the part where it got me out of working Thanksgiving evening.  

I'm trained on the wave but by the time I get to where I can scan hanging backstock, the backroom looks like a cyclone hit it and there's no room for the wave. ><  I'm still doing the HL scan too.... softlines on Tuesday, domestics on Wednesday.  I really wish HL would take over their scan.


----------



## LUNCHpod (Nov 27, 2017)

Doglover89 said:


> Yep, if I'm there, I'm doing it. My ETL wanted me on the Thanksgiving/BF late-night/ON prep team, but couldn't because I do the scan on Wednesdays. Yet they do not schedule me appropriately for the scan.  Coming in at 6 or 8 would be nice, and shift tagging me RFID (which they've done for the HL folks). Instead they'll schedule me under fitting room and have me come in at random times.  Also, our HL TLs take turns doing their scan. SL is all me and im just a tm. And then I get attitude when I cannot scan the hanging backstock because I am not trained on the wav.


You don't need the WAV; the RFID gun will pick items up scanning from the ground.


----------



## RightArm (Nov 28, 2017)

Joseph158 said:


> You don't need the WAV; the RFID gun will pick items up scanning from the ground.



Depends on how jammed packed your softlines backroom is and how much metal might be in the way.  I can get up on the wave with ours and pick up at least 200 hits that I didn't get from the floor.


----------



## RightArm (Nov 28, 2017)

Today sucked so bad it hurt.  92% after 8 hours of intense scanning with only a 45 minute break in the middle.  Last week was 95%  -  I just don't know why today was soooooo bad.  -_-  Wanted to scream but my ETL told me he trusted me to do the best I could and go ahead and send it.  They were having enough trouble being buried under SFS  - having ETLs/TLs/ and the whole dang Plano team helping the regular SFS team pick and pack.  So, RFID wasn't really a priority to him.  Still irritates me, though.  I hate getting a bad score. ><


----------



## Logo (Dec 2, 2017)

Is anyone else experiencing a ridiculous amount of "extra" ? What exactly causes extras?


----------



## RightArm (Dec 2, 2017)

I believe extras are a combination of product that just came off the truck and isn't yet logged into the system and the product you missed the previous week suddenly popping up on the radar so to speak.  And of course Xtras don't count toward your score.  If they did we'd nail it every time.


----------



## SrTLall (Dec 3, 2017)

Logo said:


> Is anyone else experiencing a ridiculous amount of "extra" ? What exactly causes extras?



Salvage and orders staged for SFS prior to the RFID list populating will cause extras as well.  The most basic way of defining extras is items that system didn't think would be in your store.  The problem with scanning salvage and SFS merchandise is that the system will think those items should be in your store the next time you do the scan, which they won't be, making it that much more difficult to achieve your goal.


----------



## Logo (Dec 5, 2017)

RightArm said:


> I believe extras are a combination of product that just came off the truck and isn't yet logged into the system and the product you missed the previous week suddenly popping up on the radar so to speak.  And of course Xtras don't count toward your score.  If they did we'd nail it every time.


Why would it not update if it came off the truck?  Once it's received our OH are updated.


----------



## Logo (Dec 5, 2017)

SrTLall said:


> Salvage and orders staged for SFS prior to the RFID list populating will cause extras as well.  The most basic way of defining extras is items that system didn't think would be in your store.  The problem with scanning salvage and SFS merchandise is that the system will think those items should be in your store the next time you do the scan, which they won't be, making it that much more difficult to achieve your goal.


I thought the salvage issue was fixed.


----------



## Logo (Dec 5, 2017)

Does anyone know why on the report it shows items with no differences as items with large differences?
(When I select the y radio button under large differences there are items that show zero in the difference column.)


----------



## RightArm (Dec 5, 2017)

So last week bottomed out with a score of 92% in SL and 93% in HL and I get the score back and it's 98.33%/Green.  I really hate this.  How do you know when to stop with this much discrepancy?  There's no way in hell we would have had a 98% if we scanned all day.  Way way too frustrating and we had 9K xtra last week and about the same this week.  Also, I stayed away from SFS and the Salvage.  Really, really hate RFID.  ><


----------



## Bosch (Dec 5, 2017)

Logo said:


> Why would it not update if it came off the truck?  Once it's received our OH are updated.



But yet some weeks it seemed that way and others it didn't..


----------



## RightArm (Dec 6, 2017)

This week sucked.  Over 9K extras and I couldn't even get 92% after scanning for a full shift.  I climbed ladders, I turned product around till the gun was pointing right at the barcode, and I even got on the floor on my knees to go through every single rug we own by hand to hit the barcode with the gun.  I'm so done with this crap.  To do the same exact things over and over and over again and have different results all the time and to never know when you actually hit 98% is absolutely maddening.  My leadership could care less right now as they have bigger things on their plate to worry about in Q4 than RFID.


----------



## Lazy (Dec 7, 2017)

RightArm said:


> This week sucked.  Over 9K extras and I couldn't even get 92% after scanning for a full shift.  I climbed ladders, I turned product around till the gun was pointing right at the barcode, and I even got on the floor on my knees to go through every single rug we own by hand to hit the barcode with the gun.  I'm so done with this crap.  To do the same exact things over and over and over again and have different results all the time and to never know when you actually hit 98% is absolutely maddening.  My leadership could care less right now as they have bigger things on their plate to worry about in Q4 than RFID.




Same here. Stl said to walk again so I walked for another 2 hours and went up by .32... Yay productivity


----------



## Bosch (Dec 7, 2017)

Once again hardlines never bothered to come get the RFID scanner to do the scan.. Second week in a row we get a big fat zero..

They also haven't done their portion of the In Stocks task list since black Friday. End to end for the win!!!! They are doing so well! /sarcasm

Rightarm, I stopped all that extra BS, it didn't help and it seemed to only hurt me. There isn't a pattern of how it counts things or what it is asking for so I quit trying.. They get what they get.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jan 17, 2018)

I might be late on this since I don't really own the scan anymore, but there's now an encode function on the zebra mydevices.


----------



## Lazy (Jan 17, 2018)

hufflepuff said:


> I might be late on this since I don't really own the scan anymore, but there's now an encode function on the zebra mydevices.



As well as beeping when locating... Still no beeping when doing the scan itself -_-


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 17, 2018)

Lazy said:


> As well as beeping when locating... Still no beeping when doing the scan itself -_-


Ohh that'll be nice!


----------



## PackAndCry (Jan 17, 2018)

Lazy said:


> As well as beeping when locating... Still no beeping when doing the scan itself -_-


Oh good, maybe I won't get run over by the Wave again because I was walking in the BR while staring at the Zebra screen trying to find an adult onesie.


----------



## backroomguy (Jan 17, 2018)

Has anyone happened to look at their RFID reject report. I finally got mine to pull up and it had over 6,000 items on it. Over 95% were just 1 on hand and it was rejected from updating to 0. Have no idea why? Some items have been rejected for 15 weeks!! If I haven't found it within the 15 weeks it's not here. The problem is all these items drop back into your expected count the following week. Our scores have been dropping slowly every week, down to 87% for softlines this week. All this started when we switched to the zebras, before that our scores were typically at 99% each week. 
It's also affecting SFS as these items keep dropping in.


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 18, 2018)

They don't seem too bothered by the scan at my store. A TM scans for 3-4 hours, gets into the mid 80s, then sends it in.


----------



## RightArm (Jan 18, 2018)

There's just no way to tell anymore what is good and what isn't.  I used to get around 95% and that was a guaranteed 98% or better.  Now I can't even hit a dang 90% and yet we're coming out green?  I'm lookin at 89.27% in SL and an 93.12% in HL on my gun when I turn it in and they give me a score of 98.26%?.....  SMH   How the hell are you ever supposed to tell when it's good enough?  I feel like instead of this being a tool for a better future with instocks... it's just a stupid game they make us play every week that we cannot win. And I have better things to do with my time.  -_-  At least they finally got someone else to do the HL scan.


----------



## RightArm (Jan 18, 2018)

Yeh, noticed the "encode" feature during my scan.  Need to make sure the FRO knows.  They were having a major struggle getting things encoded to the point that the SRTL told them to tag things and get them back out on the floor because she didn't want it piling up.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jan 19, 2018)

I feel like RFID is something someone put a whole lot of time & money into, and even though it's not working well, we'll keep at it rather than admit failure. Maybe it's still an improvement over the old method of scanning every hardlines aisle in research, and relying mostly on softlines to research their whole dept weekly? I know it saves a ton of labor cost.


----------



## SrTLall (Jan 19, 2018)

Having trouble being green on RFID metrics? Worry not, my friends!  Kid's accessories are being added to the scan, and I'm sure everyone will love hunting those down where the little snot-nosed brats decide to ditch them!

Edit:  I probably misread the communication, looks like they are just switching department numbers.  Just frustrated because the entire process is so broken and the only thing Target can think to do is mess with something that doesn't even address the problem.


----------



## RightArm (Jan 19, 2018)

Ringwraith917 said:


> I feel like RFID is something someone put a whole lot of time & money into, and even though it's not working well, we'll keep at it rather than admit failure. Maybe it's still an improvement over the old method of scanning every hardlines aisle in research, and relying mostly on softlines to research their whole dept weekly? I know it saves a ton of labor cost.



Well, if these scans adjusted counts you would probably be right but from what I hear they don't do that.  Also, the tags sometimes fail to work.  We actually had a gun pointed at an RFID tagged pair of pants and the scanner couldn't "find" it.  So while I do see a future for this if they an make it work effectively 100% of the time and actually adjusted counts based on what the gun was telling them so that instocks would be taken care of, it's not really happening now.


----------



## RightArm (Jan 19, 2018)

SrTLall said:


> Having trouble being green on RFID metrics? Worry not, my friends!  Kid's accessories are being added to the scan, and I'm sure everyone will love hunting those down where the little snot-nosed brats decide to ditch them!
> 
> Edit:  I probably misread the communication, looks like they are just switching department numbers.  Just frustrated because the entire process is so broken and the only thing Target can think to do is mess with something that doesn't even address the problem.



I find the number change confusing.  It makes me wonder if someone screwed up in the factory and forgot to put a "0" in front of the "32" for the dept number and so they're just accepting it as a new dept number rather than fix it.


----------



## SFSFun (Jan 19, 2018)

I assumed dept 326 was for a new brand that's going to be launched.



RightArm said:


> Well, if these scans adjusted counts you would probably be right but from what I hear they don't do that.  Also, the tags sometimes fail to work.  We actually had a gun pointed at an RFID tagged pair of pants and the scanner couldn't "find" it.  So while I do see a future for this if they an make it work effectively 100% of the time and actually adjusted counts based on what the gun was telling them so that instocks would be taken care of, it's not really happening now.


I've had several frustrating issues using locate when I key in the DPCI and it says the item is not RFID enabled...but I can be looking at the tag for that very item and it has the EPC logo. I bet that has something to do with the wonky counts too.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jan 21, 2018)

Lazy said:


> As well as beeping when locating... Still no beeping when doing the scan itself -_-



Ours still don't beep while locating


----------



## LostJacob (Jan 23, 2018)

So went on workbench and found that stand alone research is suppossed to be done to zero out items populating on the rfid reject report. That is why items keep coming up on SFS orders and having on hands of not zero.  Can not get the report to work right though. It takes forever to load.


----------



## hufflepuff (Jan 24, 2018)

So after four hours of scanning, today, I was only at 7 out of 200+ in kids licensed. I was standing in front of two full tables of it. Taking it off the shelves, moving the tags around, etc and it was all EPC tagged. Called CSC to let them know something is wrong, but if this is the case then who knows how many other tags in less obvious departments it's just not picking up for whatever reason.


----------



## ServerError404 (Feb 24, 2018)

Anyone else get an update that enabled the ZEBRA RFID scanner to "beep" while locating an item? It appears to work on one of our wands, but the other refuses to do so. Anyone got any ideas on how to enable it (perhaps through the vmware Airwatch Agent)?


----------



## SrTLall (Feb 24, 2018)

ServerError404 said:


> Anyone else get an update that enabled the ZEBRA RFID scanner to "beep" while locating an item? It appears to work on one of our wands, but the other refuses to do so. Anyone got any ideas on how to enable it (perhaps through the vmware Airwatch Agent)?


Is the wand up to date?


----------



## ServerError404 (Feb 24, 2018)

SrTLall said:


> Is the wand up to date?



I’m not sure. How can I check?


----------



## SrTLall (Feb 24, 2018)

ServerError404 said:


> I’m not sure. How can I check?


Ours didn't work once so we ran the update and it worked again.  All I know is you need the cable to hook it up to your sign & label PC.  I don't remember what application you need on the PC but if you search WB for RFID, there should be a step-by-step process on how to update.


----------



## Logo (Feb 24, 2018)

I want the beep back when scanning. It helped gauge whether my second pass through needed to be quick or slower if that makes sense.


----------



## NotANarc (Mar 5, 2018)

I had a similar problem with getting locate to beep and a hard reset (holding down power and bluetooth buttons for a few seconds) of the rfid scanner fixed it.


----------



## hufflepuff (Mar 7, 2018)

NotANarc said:


> I had a similar problem with getting locate to beep and a hard reset (holding down power and bluetooth buttons for a few seconds) of the rfid scanner fixed it.



Did this today and it worked. Thank you


----------



## SFSFun (Mar 7, 2018)

NotANarc said:


> I had a similar problem with getting locate to beep and a hard reset (holding down power and bluetooth buttons for a few seconds) of the rfid scanner fixed it.


Tried that and it did not work. The flashing green light now seems a lot more erratic when locating and it beeps when I connect my Zebra to it, but that's all that's changed.


----------



## NotANarc (Mar 8, 2018)

SFSFun said:


> Tried that and it did not work. The flashing green light now seems a lot more erratic when locating and it beeps when I connect my Zebra to it, but that's all that's changed.


It could be that you have an old version of the app. I've noticed that some of our devices have an old version for some reason.


----------



## BoxCutter (Mar 8, 2018)

NotANarc said:


> It could be that you have an old version of the app. I've noticed that some of our devices have an old version for some reason.


Also, make sure the wand firmware is up to date.


----------



## SFSFun (Mar 8, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> Also, make sure the wand firmware is up to date.


Oh it's definitely not. I thought @NotANarc was saying that it somehow works just by doing a hard reset.


----------



## SrTLall (Mar 8, 2018)

What's the easiest way to make sure a RFID label is active and responding?  We have a DPCI with 44 OH and the wand continually misses 6 eaches, but all of the items are tagged.


----------



## Lazy (Mar 8, 2018)

SrTLall said:


> What's the easiest way to make sure a RFID label is active and responding?  We have a DPCI with 44 OH and the wand continually misses 6 eaches, but all of the items are tagged.


 
Use locate on each tag


----------



## hufflepuff (Mar 14, 2018)

Did anyone receive umbro tagged?


----------



## ISMike (Mar 14, 2018)

SrTLall said:


> What's the easiest way to make sure a RFID label is active and responding?  We have a DPCI with 44 OH and the wand continually misses 6 eaches, but all of the items are tagged.


Get all 44 OH in one area/cart. Take one 10 feet away, aim RFID scanner at it and away from other 43, locate. Repeat for each one making sure it's picking up that 1 specific one and not one behind you or nearby.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 19, 2018)

Neither gun beeps. I e looked at the firmware & it’s up to date, I give up.


----------



## AmICrazy (Mar 19, 2018)

Anyone out ever look at the RFID rejects report on Store Reports? I have 20 pages of stuff that has been missed for several weeks during our scan. After exporting this report to MS Excell and sorting by status (e.g. active, clearance, and so on) I am focusing on just the 6 pages of active product. Still seems like a lot.


----------



## SrTLall (Mar 20, 2018)

AmICrazy said:


> Anyone out ever look at the RFID rejects report on Store Reports? I have 20 pages of stuff that has been missed for several weeks during our scan. After exporting this report to MS Excell and sorting by status (e.g. active, clearance, and so on) I am focusing on just the 6 pages of active product. Still seems like a lot.


Someone needs to work that report weekly in order to keep it at a manageable level.  If your report is that long, I would sort it by missed quantities so that can recover big chunks of your scan percentages.  You'll see your scores jump up quite a bit when you get the report current.


----------



## Lazy (Mar 20, 2018)

SrTLall said:


> Someone needs to work that report weekly in order to keep it at a manageable level.  If your report is that long, I would sort it by missed quantities so that can recover big chunks of your scan percentages.  You'll see your scores jump up quite a bit when you get the report current.



What exactly has to happened with the report?


----------



## ISMike (Mar 20, 2018)

Lazy said:


> What exactly has to happened with the report?


Manually research each item (to what RFID found or if you want to hunt it down and tag items that is better)


----------



## Lazy (Mar 20, 2018)

ISMike said:


> Manually research each item (to what RFID found or if you want to hunt it down and tag items that is better)



Okay did not know this... I'm assuming best day would be Monday when report updates?


----------



## Thunderbird1956 (Mar 20, 2018)

It's an uphill battle if your Guest Services doesn't tag things when they are returned as well. You'll have problem areas where Target Corporate swears they provide an RFID tag when things come in and they are either not tagged or worse yet incorrectly tagged.


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 20, 2018)

AmICrazy said:


> Anyone out ever look at the RFID rejects report on Store Reports? I have 20 pages of stuff that has been missed for several weeks during our scan. After exporting this report to MS Excell and sorting by status (e.g. active, clearance, and so on) I am focusing on just the 6 pages of active product. Still seems like a lot.


OK...  I just recently started doing RFID and would like to boost my score.  I asked about this report and got some pretty vague stares, but one ETL dove in and looked it up.  How do we use it?  I'm not really sure what I'm looking at, how far back to go, what each column means (what are the abbreviations for), etc.  What does "reject" really mean and how does researching it make it not a reject?  I need some guidance here, please.


----------



## SrTLall (Mar 21, 2018)

Lazy said:


> Okay did not know this... I'm assuming best day would be Monday when report updates?


It usually updates the day after your scan.  It's still being tinkered with so it may get earlier.


----------



## SrTLall (Mar 21, 2018)

Rarejem said:


> OK...  I just recently started doing RFID and would like to boost my score.  I asked about this report and got some pretty vague stares, but one ETL dove in and looked it up.  How do we use it?  I'm not really sure what I'm looking at, how far back to go, what each column means (what are the abbreviations for), etc.  What does "reject" really mean and how does researching it make it not a reject?  I need some guidance here, please.


It's a new report and I don't have it in front of me so I'll try to go off memory.  The first time you enter the report you'll want to click the 3 lines that get smaller as they go lower and select and save your store as default.  Your store will appear in a white box and list your score %s.  The important section is lower on the page and you want to click the title of the second report.  Pertinent info on that page is weeks on report - you want to research those items  so 'important' people know your store is doing RFID properly; RFID scanned/expected - the number of units the system thought your store had at the time of scan; RFID counted/actual - the number of units you actually scanned; there is also a column that shows the discrepancy, which is nice to sort by if you don't have time to research the whole report.

In order to use the report, you click something click called 'export to csv' (I think).  That'll send it to excel.  I'm not an excel expert, but if you don't know anything about excel, the following may help you to be able make the report more usable after printing:

In order to make the columns more readable, you navigate to the row immediately above the first row of the excel document.  In the row, you double click the vertical column separators and the columns will expand or contract to the correct size.  Next you can sort columns.  To do this, hover the mouse near the top of the column until your cursor turns into a down arrow and select that column.  There is a sort option in the toolbar that looks like an 'A' over a 'Z' with a down arrow next to it, you can click through those options to sort the column.  Once you choose which way to sort, excel will give you a prompt and you want to 'expand your selection' so that it sorts every row along with your selected row.  Finally, to print it, after going to file > print, you'll want to click through the options until you find the one that says 'fit all columns on one page.'

I wouldn't recommend just going through the report and researching everything to accommodate the discrepancy, but actually inspecting the individual items on the floor and in the backroom.  By doing this, we have found mispicks, untagged items, and RFID tags that weren't working.  Additionally, we discovered items not every TM knew existed, such as a few items on a random trend run that isn't even near the departments we scan.

Hope this helps, it's early in the morning and I'm not sure how much sense I made.


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 21, 2018)

I have it printed. I just need to know what to do with it. hahaha  Today is my RFID day, so getting the "investigation" done won't happen in full today.  My intent was to find all of the items and then do the research.  Will that change or modify the "expected" number (and does this equal on hands or received.... I know they're supposed to match, but ...yeah...)?  Once they are found, is there a way to add them to our scan or does that have to wait until the next scan?


----------



## AmICrazy (Mar 22, 2018)

I could not even get the report to even come populate to day. I forget what message it gives me, but any event it makes it look like I don't have access to it.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 22, 2018)

hufflepuff said:


> Did anyone receive umbro tagged?


Not me did they add it to the scan. My management is useless with anything RFID related.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 22, 2018)

Anybody else get Funko pop shirts. Their department is in the scan, but of course no RFID tags.


----------



## hufflepuff (Mar 22, 2018)

AmICrazy said:


> I could not even get the report to even come populate to day. I forget what message it gives me, but any event it makes it look like I don't have access to it.



I couldn't load it yesterday. It told me Access Denied... my TL had to open it for me.


----------



## ISMike (Mar 22, 2018)

AmICrazy said:


> I could not even get the report to even come populate to day. I forget what message it gives me, but any event it makes it look like I don't have access to it.


Permission denied or some such. TMs do not have access anymore as of last week. ETLs (maybe TLs - I don't know) can still see it.


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 22, 2018)

AmICrazy said:


> I could not even get the report to even come populate to day. I forget what message it gives me, but any event it makes it look like I don't have access to it.


Me, too.  I had my ETL do it.


----------



## hufflepuff (Mar 22, 2018)

How is there any point in blocking the RFID report from TMs? Ridiculous. Leadership in my store doesn't care about RFID, with the exception of my TL who entrusts it to me because they have so many other things to worry about. I've been doing it (with my TL but, again, it's mostly entrusted to me) since it rolled out. I pay the most attention to the updates, scores, etc.


----------



## SrTLall (Mar 23, 2018)

The RFID report in store reports isn't working.  Try getting in through myPerformance>Logistics>RFID Report


----------



## hufflepuff (Mar 23, 2018)

SrTLall said:


> The RFID report in store reports isn't working.  Try getting in through myPerformance>Logistics>RFID Report



That's how I usually get to it. But it now says access denied.


----------



## RightArm (Mar 23, 2018)

ISMike said:


> Permission denied or some such. TMs do not have access anymore as of last week. ETLs (maybe TLs - I don't know) can still see it.



Okay... so here's what I do to see the score... I got to "My Performance" on the left side of workbench and click that.  Then when it populates I click "Logistics"... then when that page opens I go down to the very bottom right for menu or sitemap or whatever it is.  Click that and you'll get an alphabetical listing.  Click "R" and open up RFID detail report.  It's actually the old version of the report BUT it seems to be keeping up with the score week to week.  I did notice that the new system isn't letting me in but the old one is still there.


----------



## SrTLall (Mar 25, 2018)

SrTLall said:


> What's the easiest way to make sure a RFID label is active and responding?  We have a DPCI with 44 OH and the wand continually misses 6 eaches, but all of the items are tagged.



I finally figured this out.  When in 'Locate,' once the wand finds a unique RFID, it will latch on to that one unique ID and will disregard all other RFIDs for that particular DPCI.  So in the example I had with 44 units OH, the wand just connected to 1 of those eaches.  In order to get around this, I had back out of 'Locate,' separate the one RFID tag I know worked, then reenter 'Locate' and see if the next one worked.  

Problems arose when I had a different DPCI with what was supposed to have 14 OHs.  During our scan, we specifically went to this item because it was on our reject report for over 5 weeks.  After getting the results for the current week, this DPCI was still on the reject report with the same amount of missed, even though we purposely scanned all these items during our scan.  When trying to figure out which tags may not have been working using the method I mentioned above, every tag registered using 'Locate.'  So, why did this item show up on the reject report?  Now, I'm at a loss.


----------



## SFSFun (Mar 25, 2018)

One of my rfid scanners started beeping in locate mode this week! It's actually not as annoying as I thought it would be since it isn't that loud. Although it does sound like a Geiger counter now.


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 25, 2018)

Oh my.  I was never told anything about when or why to use "locate".  Please educate me!!!  I had about 3 minutes of training before I was expected to get 98% in hardlines.   I scan the front end ...reshop at Guest Service, holds, reshop at the lanes, surreptitiously scan guest carts, price change carts, the fixture room in case it's counting displays, use a ladder/wave to get all top shelves in the backroom once I've finished the shelves, scan all clearance endcaps just in case, etc.  I'm struggling to get past 93% each week (sometimes as high as 96%, but never the elusive 98), so any hints that turn me into a superstar this week will be appreciated.


----------



## masterofalltrades (Mar 25, 2018)

Rarejem said:


> Oh my.  I was never told anything about when or why to use "locate".  Please educate me!!!  I had about 3 minutes of training before I was expected to get 98% in hardlines.   I scan the front end ...reshop at Guest Service, holds, reshop at the lanes, surreptitiously scan guest carts, price change carts, the fixture room in case it's counting displays, use a ladder/wave to get all top shelves in the backroom once I've finished the shelves, scan all clearance endcaps just in case, etc.  I'm struggling to get past 93% each week (sometimes as high as 96%, but never the elusive 98), so any hints that turn me into a superstar this week will be appreciated.


Don't shoot for 98. 95 is good you will almost always be at 98 or better on the report. When I do the scans I do not update very often pretty much after I finish an area. The most important thing is to be thorough and go around everything at least twice. Also, always look in the steel for transition pallets, if you miss them they can screw you over pretty bad.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Mar 26, 2018)

I haven't got 98 in months. Don't feel bad. The signing ninja has an extension pole you can strap your RFID scanner to so you don't have to climb ladders/ride the wave around. "Borrow" a large rubberband or 2 from shoes. Your neck will hurt from looking up so much though.

Towels. Rescan towels over and over. Make sure you place the RFID gun between metal shelves, they do interfere with the signal.

Locate is used to find a particular RFID enabled item in the store. Mostly used by persons picking the flex fill batches.

I don't think we're supposed to scan flex fill hold area. Those items have been removed from the onhands already.


----------



## SFSFun (Mar 26, 2018)

Rarejem said:


> Oh my. I was never told anything about when or why to use "locate". Please educate me!!!


Locate is for finding a specific DPCI. It's useful for flexible fulfillment, but you don't use it when doing the scan.


----------



## Rarejem (Mar 26, 2018)

Ringwraith917 said:


> I haven't got 98 in months. Don't feel bad. The signing ninja has an extension pole you can strap your RFID scanner to so you don't have to climb ladders/ride the wave around. "Borrow" a large rubberband or 2 from shoes. Your neck will hurt from looking up so much though.
> 
> Towels. Rescan towels over and over. Make sure you place the RFID gun between metal shelves, they do interfere with the signal.
> 
> ...


My biggest problem is rugs.  Bath is usually around 97%.  I don't scan the flex hold...it's the 24 hour hold.  We laugh about how those of us who do RFID can't move the next day...  hips, knees, shoulders, neck.  It doesn't matter if you're old or young, you are going to feel it.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Mar 26, 2018)

Still with bath even at 97%, you're probably still missing 150 pieces. Whereas 95% in rugs you might be missing 20 pieces. Your score comes from the overall percentage, not the average percentage of the departments. I'd put my extra effort into bath. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## SrTLall (Mar 27, 2018)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Still with bath even at 97%, you're probably still missing 150 pieces. Whereas 95% in rugs you might be missing 20 pieces. Your score comes from the overall percentage, not the average percentage of the departments. I'd put my extra effort into bath. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


I was going to reply with this exact same scenario.


----------



## ServerError404 (Mar 27, 2018)

RunForACallBox said:


> Neither gun beeps. I e looked at the firmware & it’s up to date, I give up.





tmap98 said:


> One of mine beeped when the update came out. Now both have been updated to the newest firmware again and they do not beep on scan, only connection to the zebra.



Try performing a hard reset. Press and hold the Power button and the Bluetooth button for a few seconds till you hear it reboot. You may need to re-connect your wand to the myDevice after the reset. After I did this, two of our three wands started beeping again, this time with a quieter, Geiger counter-like sound that syncs with the wand’s LED flash. It’s less obnoxious but very useful when in Locate mode.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Mar 28, 2018)

Is there any way to check if your RFID scanner is performing as it should? How do you know if it's broken/weak signal despite fresh battery? Maybe I'm just being paranoid


----------



## ServerError404 (Mar 29, 2018)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Is there any way to check if your RFID scanner is performing as it should? How do you know if it's broken/weak signal despite fresh battery? Maybe I'm just being paranoid



Just perform some test locates. Find an RFID-enabled item, punch in the DPCI into the RFID app, walk about 15-ish feet away (or farther), and approach the item with the wand while it is set to Locate that DPCI. The wand should begin beeping when you get about 10 feet away from the item and the “Item is close/not close” meter should begin to fill as you get closer.

Typically, the wand’s LED flash on the back will flash green repeatedly while it is locating. If the light is not on, usually that means it’s not locating. Give it a good reboot to try to fix it if that’s the case. Also check to see what mode you’re in by checking the “Mode” button on the side of the wand. If it’s LED is green, press and hold it to turn it off (this disables the infared scanner, which is meant for encoding RFID tags, occasionally it helps fix a problem.)


----------



## AmICrazy (Apr 1, 2018)

ISMike said:


> Permission denied or some such. TMs do not have access anymore as of last week. ETLs (maybe TLs - I don't know) can still see it.


I did finally get the report to come up last week and it was over 20 pages for just the active items on the report. Only got through one page, as I found that we had several items with bad RFID tags and I had to make encode new tags for these items. Really felt like I got nothing done. Won't get to look at this report again next Thursday, as I on vacation this week.


----------



## SrTLall (Apr 1, 2018)

AmICrazy said:


> Won't get to look at this report again next Thursday, as I on vacation this week.


The report has been broken for the entire week (at least at my store), so you're not missing out on anything.


----------



## ISMike (Apr 1, 2018)

SrTLall said:


> The report has been broken for the entire week (at least at my store), so you're not missing out on anything.


Broken? Or just saying permission denied?


----------



## SrTLall (Apr 1, 2018)

ISMike said:


> Broken? Or just saying permission denied?


It said something stupid like ''Ut oh, something is wrong, try again later.'


----------



## ISMike (Apr 1, 2018)

SrTLall said:


> It said something stupid like ''Ut oh, something is wrong, try again later.'


Interesting. That seems like it is a local problem for your store since it's been working for me (Well - my ETLs at least)


----------



## can't touch this (Apr 1, 2018)

ServerError404 said:


> Try performing a hard reset. Press and hold the Power button and the Bluetooth button for a few seconds till you hear it reboot. You may need to re-connect your wand to the myDevice after the reset. After I did this, two of our three wands started beeping again, this time with a quieter, Geiger counter-like sound that syncs with the wand’s LED flash. It’s less obnoxious but very useful when in Locate mode.



What if it actually IS a Geiger counter and your store was accidentally built atop a Superfund site from the Manhattan Project


----------



## ServerError404 (Apr 2, 2018)

canttouchthis777 said:


> What if it actually IS a Geiger counter and your store was accidentally built atop a Superfund site from the Manhattan Project


----------



## RightArm (Apr 4, 2018)

SrTLall said:


> The report has been broken for the entire week (at least at my store), so you're not missing out on anything.



There was something on workbench about the RFID report for this week... about the scan report not coming up or what not.


----------



## RightArm (Apr 4, 2018)

masterofalltrades said:


> Don't shoot for 98. 95 is good you will almost always be at 98 or better on the report. When I do the scans I do not update very often pretty much after I finish an area. The most important thing is to be thorough and go around everything at least twice. Also, always look in the steel for transition pallets, if you miss them they can screw you over pretty bad.



Not good anymore.... I am hitting around 97 consistently and when it comes back it is stuck at 97 and we have remained yellow on report for quite some time now with scores over 97 for the average.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Apr 9, 2018)

So my TL told me that RFID doesn't change the counts in the system, this whole time I thought it did it automatically. Can someone confirm?


----------



## RightArm (Apr 11, 2018)

Ringwraith917 said:


> So my TL told me that RFID doesn't change the counts in the system, this whole time I thought it did it automatically. Can someone confirm?



That is correct.  As of this time, RFID does not change counts in the system.


----------



## Rarejem (Apr 11, 2018)

I knew it didn't change counts, but what does it do?


----------



## Thunderbird1956 (Apr 11, 2018)

@RightArm My understanding was it would add to the on hands but not subtract. If you want to subtract you have to research them out.


----------



## RightArm (Apr 12, 2018)

@Thunderbird1956 You may be correct.  I'll check my resources.  I just know that it doesn't do quite what we thought it did.


----------



## PackAndCry (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm really not convinced that it actually does anything at all.


----------



## hufflepuff (Apr 25, 2018)

Anyone know if I research NOP items on the reject report, should it actually remove them from the report? Or does it not do anything since it's just researching "on floor" without an actual location?


----------



## NotANarc (May 16, 2018)

My TL said that if the RFID system thinks your scan of an item is "good" (whatever that means) that the on hands becomes whatever you scanned. If you scanned more than the current on hands of an item, that's the new on hands. If you scanned fewer but got pretty close or the system thinks that you did a good job, then that lower number becomes the new on hands. Not exactly sure how it tells what a good job is, though.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jun 13, 2018)

Prologue? Where should I be searching for this?


----------



## hufflepuff (Jun 13, 2018)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Prologue? Where should I be searching for this?



I don't own RFID anymore so I'm not sure what exactly this is in regards to, but if it helps at all we had a flex pick in Who What Wear today that said Prologue on the screen.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 13, 2018)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Prologue? Where should I be searching for this?


I don't know but I found more than it wanted.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jun 13, 2018)

I found it.. somewhere around who what where, knox rose, and men's sportswear. Didn't see any prologue tags though... hmm


----------



## Agent Spot (Jun 14, 2018)

Helped SFS find a dress yesterday.  Their screen said Prologue but with DPCI the Zebra showed Mossimo Black and we found the right dress for the order.  Only Target knows why...


----------



## Thunderbird1956 (Jun 14, 2018)

NotANarc said:


> My TL said that if the RFID system thinks your scan of an item is "good" (whatever that means) that the on hands becomes whatever you scanned. If you scanned more than the current on hands of an item, that's the new on hands. If you scanned fewer but got pretty close or the system thinks that you did a good job, then that lower number becomes the new on hands. Not exactly sure how it tells what a good job is, though.



Your TL is wrong, things wouldn't stay on the RFID reject report for 26 weeks straight if it lowered counts. If it lowered counts it wouldn't keep trying to find them during the scan.


----------



## mobilelady (Jun 21, 2018)

Agent Spot said:


> Helped SFS find a dress yesterday.  Their screen said Prologue but with DPCI the Zebra showed Mossimo Black and we found the right dress for the order.  Only Target knows why...


Hello - can you please provide a DPCI example of this so we can look into what the root cause is?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 23, 2018)

Agent Spot said:


> Helped SFS find a dress yesterday.  Their screen said Prologue but with DPCI the Zebra showed Mossimo Black and we found the right dress for the order.  Only Target knows why...


Dpci, please.


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 24, 2018)

Here's an example. This is the fourth Mossimo Black item I've had come up as Prologue. But notice it still says 'MB' in the description, so there's that too.


----------



## Bosch (Jun 24, 2018)

I have seen Who What Wear come up as Prologue as well..


----------



## PackAndCry (Jun 24, 2018)

Just do a search in myWork for "Prologue", there's tons of it and a lot of it is Mossimo Black.

Also, interestingly... PROLOGUE Trademark Application of Target Brands, Inc. - Serial Number 87584370 :: Justia Trademarks - https://trademarks.justia.com/875/84/prologue-87584370.html

Filed around the same time as the Heyday and Original Use trademarks.

Think they were planning on dropping the Mossimo brand, given that I bet they're still paying the actual Mossimo company a fee to use it?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 25, 2018)

ShipIt said:


> Here's an example. This is the fourth Mossimo Black item I've had come up as Prologue. But notice it still says 'MB' in the description, so there's that too.View attachment 5600


Hey @mobilelady!


----------



## mobilelady (Jun 25, 2018)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Hey @mobilelady!



we were looking at this last week and it seems that this is something with the set-up of the item on the Merchandising team. Has that been mySupported?


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 27, 2018)

What is considered project Berlin?  Dept is 259.  Softlines is not my work center, so I'm not familiar with all the department numbers.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jun 27, 2018)

nooooo said:


> What is considered project Berlin?  Dept is 259.  Softlines is not my work center, so I'm not familiar with all the department numbers.


I assumed that Prologue had been code named Project Berlin, since prologue wasn't in my list last week but Berlin was, at about the same OHs


----------



## Noiinteam (Jun 27, 2018)

259 use to be black mossimo. My store gets very little clothing. Usually jeans and bathing suits.


----------



## RightArm (Jun 28, 2018)

So, how are you all liking the "every other week" scan now?  We just got told a week ago that we don't have to scan every week anymore.  It was really helpful this week when I had a bunch of basics to reset.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 28, 2018)

RightArm said:


> So, how are you all liking the "every other week" scan now?  We just got told a week ago that we don't have to scan every week anymore.  It was really helpful this week when I had a bunch of basics to reset.


We don't start not scanning until next week.  So I'll let you know!  For me it means I'll probably have low hours every other week.  I was looking forward to getting 4th of July pay but at least I'll be off for it for once!


----------



## RightArm (Jun 28, 2018)

nooooo said:


> We don't start not scanning until next week.  So I'll let you know!  For me it means I'll probably have low hours every other week.  I was looking forward to getting 4th of July pay but at least I'll be off for it for once!



Guess that makes sense that they would stagger the regions so that there is scanning every week.  Cuts their load in half for processing time I suppose.  In my case I wear too many hats and having one less hat every other week means getting more workload done.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 28, 2018)

RightArm said:


> Guess that makes sense that they would stagger the regions so that there is scanning every week.  Cuts their load in half for processing time I suppose.  In my case I wear too many hats and having one less hat every other week means getting more workload done.


I wear 5 hats and I still work 30 or less hours, most of the time these days.  Some weeks I only work one shift in my primary work center.


----------



## RightArm (Jun 29, 2018)

Does your leadership take any interest in the RFID scan process?  Ours is assigned to TMs and they simply do the scan and make sure the numbers are acceptable to send but there is no real communication.  Only my ETL-AP knew that the scan was going to bi-weekly and if they hadn't told me I wouldn't have known.


----------



## RightArm (Jul 10, 2018)

I appreciate going biweekly but I don't appreciate changing things on how it's done with no explanation or training.  Good job, Target. ><


----------



## masterofalltrades (Jul 10, 2018)

I got surprised last week with no scan. Boo hoo on me I should of been checking this thread. Lord knows my etls are useless.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jul 10, 2018)

Yeah surprise "create task" screen today. I took my best guess (which turned out to be right), cause no one in the building knew what to choose.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 10, 2018)

RightArm said:


> I appreciate going biweekly but I don't appreciate changing things on how it's done with no explanation or training.  Good job, Target. ><


Same.  I looked up the new process on workbench.


----------



## RightArm (Jul 10, 2018)

Yeh, I came in this morning flustered.  I'm drowning in other things I need/have to do and RFID really destroys my ability to get anything else done for the day.  I have the worst of the scans to do.  Whereas domestics is around 10K DPCI's, A&A is usually around 80 or 90K and then there's the issue of SFS losing the other gun and I had to wait for it to recharge THREE times today because our battery charging station only works half the time and A&A really chews through the battery.

In hindsight the "task list" should have been easy to figure out and I feel really stupid that it threw me.  I started this job calling our side of the store "softlines" and I still think of it that way so for whatever reason the A&A did not click as "softlines" and I ended up hitting the bottom button that activated the whole store.  Now, after I did it, I realized it was wrong but it would not let me back out and change it.  Once you hit a button you are stuck because the only way to *dump* it is to send in the score and I had a feeling that would just make it worse.  So, guess what?  I ended up scanning the whole damn store, even electronics.  I logged well over 13K steps and ended up with a score of just over 90%.  -_- 

Now my ETLAP seems to think we can go ahead and scan again tomorrow (and scan domestics) like it's supposed to be... but...can we?  I don't know.  And are there still "set days" for scanning areas (ie: are we still scanning on Tues/Wed) OR do we just scan whenever we want during the week?  Anybody know?  Cause if my ETLs do, I haven't been able to find out.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jul 10, 2018)

I don't think it would let you create a second task including areas you've already worked in this week. Me too, A&A doesn't say "softlines" to me either ("style" now) and I didn't realize what it meant until my ETL came in so I could ask. Thankfully today was our domestics day. My ETL said there aren't set days, but theyre flexible within the 3-day window. We're just sticking to the schedule we're used to.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 10, 2018)

RightArm said:


> Yeh, I came in this morning flustered.  I'm drowning in other things I need/have to do and RFID really destroys my ability to get anything else done for the day.  I have the worst of the scans to do.  Whereas domestics is around 10K DPCI's, A&A is usually around 80 or 90K and then there's the issue of SFS losing the other gun and I had to wait for it to recharge THREE times today because our battery charging station only works half the time and A&A really chews through the battery.
> 
> In hindsight the "task list" should have been easy to figure out and I feel really stupid that it threw me.  I started this job calling our side of the store "softlines" and I still think of it that way so for whatever reason the A&A did not click as "softlines" and I ended up hitting the bottom button that activated the whole store.  Now, after I did it, I realized it was wrong but it would not let me back out and change it.  Once you hit a button you are stuck because the only way to *dump* it is to send in the score and I had a feeling that would just make it worse.  So, guess what?  I ended up scanning the whole damn store, even electronics.  I logged well over 13K steps and ended up with a score of just over 90%.  -_-
> 
> Now my ETLAP seems to think we can go ahead and scan again tomorrow (and scan domestics) like it's supposed to be... but...can we?  I don't know.  And are there still "set days" for scanning areas (ie: are we still scanning on Tues/Wed) OR do we just scan whenever we want during the week?  Anybody know?  Cause if my ETLs do, I haven't been able to find out.


Workbench says you can scan any day from Tuesday - Friday.  Any departments you choose as long as they get done.  I’m the only person that does rfid, so I’m assuming I’m doing softlines and domestics tomorrow because I know no one did anything today.  I was told when this rolled out that electronics will do their own, so I guess that’s happening.  Who the hell knows.   Bet if I ask the LOD tomorrow they won’t have a clue.


----------



## RightArm (Jul 10, 2018)

nooooo said:


> Workbench says you can scan any day from Tuesday - Friday.  Any departments you choose as long as they get done.  I’m the only person that does rfid, so I’m assuming I’m doing softlines and domestics tomorrow because I know no one did anything today.  I was told when this rolled out that electronics will do their own, so I guess that’s happening.  Who the hell knows.   Bet if I ask the LOD tomorrow they won’t have a clue.



Thank you!  Now I'll have to check with my ETLs tomorrow to see how they're handling it.  I don't even think they know electronics just entered the mix.  I wonder though if you can scan any dept more than once or if you only get one go around?  Hrmm... be interesting to find out tomorrow.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 11, 2018)

RightArm said:


> Thank you!  Now I'll have to check with my ETLs tomorrow to see how they're handling it.  I don't even think they know electronics just entered the mix.  I wonder though if you can scan any dept more than once or if you only get one go around?  Hrmm... be interesting to find out tomorrow.


It's just the Hey Day stuff for electronics.  Fan Central should also be included but I was told it would fall under domestics.  I wasn't given an exact date so I'm not sure if both of those are included yet but I heard there were coming this month.  Guess I'll see shortly!


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 11, 2018)

Well, I was told to do all yet I'm still working my 6.5 hour shift that I work just to do softlines and that takes pretty much all my time to get a decent score so this will be fun.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jul 11, 2018)

Good luck. Do NOT try to get a good score. You will set the bar too high for yourself. Hope you get about 90. Decent but not good. Your profile pic/ username is the perfect response, lol.


----------



## RightArm (Jul 11, 2018)

nooooo said:


> Well, I was told to do all yet I'm still working my 6.5 hour shift that I work just to do softlines and that takes pretty much all my time to get a decent score so this will be fun.



6.5 include lunch or without?  I had 6.15 not counting lunch and I put 13K steps on my pedometer and only broke 90%...scanning the whole store.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 11, 2018)

RightArm said:


> 6.5 include lunch or without?  I had 6.15 not counting lunch and I put 13K steps on my pedometer and only broke 90%...scanning the whole store.


That's with lunch taken out.

I try to be pretty thorough so they don't try to say it's me doing something wrong, but today I must have had a flame under me because I finished all of it in about 5 hours. Could also be the supposed energy they say you get in your second trimester.  Who knows.   Fitbit says I clocked 9,000+ steps.  I did them all separate because I didn't want to include the baby registry since the front end does it.  Numbers were 95.3%, 92.12%, and 96.85%.  I'm impressed with how little of the electronics was stolen, but the empty packages could have been still hanging around.  Lol.

Our softlines number also increased by about 13,000.  Yay for back to school.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jul 11, 2018)

nooooo said:


> I finished all of it in about 5 hours.





nooooo said:


> 95.3%, 92.12%, and 96.85%



So you quit after 5 hours? My STL says I'm not done til I hit 98, or am scheduled to leave.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 11, 2018)

Ringwraith917 said:


> So you quit after 5 hours? My STL says I'm not done til I hit 98, or am scheduled to leave.


I haven't hit 98 since it switched over to the My Device.  We have the same problem areas and we had an issue with a truck.  I got in contact with LOD.  Confirmed my numbers, told him the problem areas and then submitted after he gave the okay.  I can only go through an area so many times.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jul 11, 2018)

I bet your leadership doesn't know they still have to manually change counts from the RFID report, or they just don't do it


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 11, 2018)

Ringwraith917 said:


> I bet your leadership doesn't know they still have to manually change counts from the RFID report, or they just don't do it


I bet you are right.  I've stopped asking and questioning it and am a good worker bee.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 13, 2018)

Not really scan related,  but sometimes team members will try to use the rfid gun to find things like electronics and books.  I have to stop them and remind them that it’s only soft things.  I did mention that Hey Day is now included but I doubt anyone is ordering that for online pick up anytime soon.


----------



## ShipIt (Jul 13, 2018)

nooooo said:


> Not really scan related,  but sometimes team members will try to use the rfid gun to find things like electronics and books.  I have to stop them and remind them that it’s only soft things.  I did mention that Hey Day is now included but I doubt anyone is ordering that for online pick up anytime soon.



Once saw a TM using RFID to find a bag of Snickers, and this was after explaining the technology and enabled categories countless times. Some just don't get it!


----------



## Lazy (Jul 13, 2018)

tmap98 said:


> It does say on Workbench that it will add counts



But it won't subtract.


----------



## NotANarc (Jul 16, 2018)

I've now confirmed that the RFID scan can both add and subtract depending on how good your scan is. Using _science. _If you check how many of an item is supposedly in inventory before you submit, you scan less than how many it thinks that there are, you finish a scan with a high percent, then you submit and wait a bit, you can see the number go down to match how many you scanned.


----------



## PackAndCry (Jul 16, 2018)

I guess HQ has never heard of stray and concealed tags.


----------



## SLLeadMe (Jul 17, 2018)

I have searched around and maybe I have missed it, but I haven't really seen much here on the reject report? Are you guys working yours? Or have any tips on getting through them?

In general I have begun to feel like the RFID is a waste of time. It's bizarre to me that it can add additional on hands but not subtract. I feel like the point would be to update total on hands higher or lower.

Sitting in the office hour upon hour trying to clear the report has really become tedious. What kills me is that after clearing all the pages I expect to scan the next week and see a change in scan percentage, but it hardly increases. Sometimes it decreases! This is months of scans and clearing and still I feel defeat.

You guys have so much knowledge! Any helpful tips would be seriously appreciated!


----------



## SL101 (Jul 17, 2018)

SLLeadMe said:


> I have searched around and maybe I have missed it, but I haven't really seen much here on the reject report? Are you guys working yours? Or have any tips on getting through them?
> 
> In general I have begun to feel like the RFID is a waste of time. It's bizarre to me that it can add additional on hands but not subtract. I feel like the point would be to update total on hands higher or lower.
> 
> ...




I think our APTL does something with drastics. If it doesn't fix all the counts, what's the point? Nobody really seems to know.  Also beginning to think it's a big waste of precious time.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 17, 2018)

SL101 said:


> I think our APTL does something with drastics. If it doesn't fix all the counts, what's the point? Nobody really seems to know.  Also beginning to think it's a big waste of precious time.


I'm sure if it was done the way it is supposed to be done 100% it would be pretty effective.  But my store just has me do the scan and that's it.  No follow up and no looking at reports.  So yeah it's useless for on hands but I guess it helps find stuff for flex.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jul 17, 2018)

@SLLeadMe are you making sure the drastic counts are also being approved in the Audit app after you work the reject report?


----------



## SLLeadMe (Jul 18, 2018)

@Ringwraith917 you know I don't check! And very good tip! For some reason it's never crossed my mind but I'll be sure to do it as I clear this week. Even with clearing them I wonder how much of an impact it will make percentage wise? I think I just keep thinking I will clear the report and get nearly 100% the next scan. My quite hope each time I sit and type pages and pages of dpcis in.


----------



## BoxCutter (Jul 18, 2018)

SLLeadMe said:


> My quite hope each time I sit and type pages and pages of dpcis in.


I don't know why HQ doesn't include a small UPC bar code for each item on all reports like this one. Would make these types of manual audits go more quickly.


----------



## Thunderbird1956 (Jul 18, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> I don't know why HQ doesn't include a small UPC bar code for each item on all reports like this one. Would make these types of manual audits go more quickly.



If you export the csv file you can download a bar code generator to use in Excel. It's an extra step but you can even scan off the computer screen instead of print it. 
Free Barcode Font - Code 3 of 9 / Code 39 - $0.00 - http://www.free-barcode-font.com/ I still print it, but it drastically cuts down on the time it takes from typing in the DPCI.


----------



## RightArm (Jul 24, 2018)

Help!   So, correct me if I'm wrong.... the 5th week in June was the first week in July according to the corporate calendar. Yes?  So that means according to the corporate calendar this is the 3rd week in July.  Right?  So we're supposed to be scanning this week... July wk 3... or so I thought.  So done with these idiots.  Why the hell they cannot use dates like normal people I will never know.  Called TSC because they were complaining about our RFID report and was informed that this is July week 4... no scan this week....so I'm off by a week?  -_-  Meaning I was right the first time when I approached this thing from a logical angle. *sigh*  According to them we were supposed to scan last week.

Can someone else weigh in on this?  Are you scanning this week?  Is this July week 3 or 4? 

Thnx!


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm scanning. Pretty sure I'm on the right week. Region300 if that matters


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 24, 2018)

Ringwraith917 said:


> I'm scanning. Pretty sure I'm on the right week. Region300 if that matters


I'm also region 300 and scanning this week.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 24, 2018)

There's a list on workbench with all the scan dates up until October.  Just type RFID in the search and I think it's the first or second link that comes up.


----------



## RightArm (Jul 24, 2018)

Does it have actual dates or just like June wk 5 and July wk 1?  Found it but it doesn't help. It's actually part of the problem because the dates aren't actual like "scan week of July 22nd"  and "don't scan week of July 30th". TSC told me on the phone this morning that this is July, wk 4".....well calendar says "no scan" for July wk 4. Personally I think TSC told me wrong but my store thinks they're "god" and can't be wrong.      
  -_-


----------



## RightArm (Jul 24, 2018)

Anyone in region 200 scanning this week?


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 24, 2018)

RightArm said:


> Does it have actual dates or just like June wk 5 and July wk 1?  Found it but it doesn't help. It's actually part of the problem because the dates aren't actual like "scan week of July 22nd"  and "don't scan week of July 30th". TSC told me on the phone this morning that this is July, wk 4".....well calendar says "no scan" for July wk 4. Personally I think TSC told me wrong but my store thinks they're "god" and can't be wrong.
> -_-


Sorry, I glanced at it fast.  Thought it had actual dates.


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 24, 2018)

RightArm said:


> Help!   So, correct me if I'm wrong.... the 5th week in June was the first week in July according to the corporate calendar. Yes?  So that means according to the corporate calendar this is the 3rd week in July.  Right?  So we're supposed to be scanning this week... July wk 3... or so I thought.  So done with these idiots.  Why the hell they cannot use dates like normal people I will never know.  Called TSC because they were complaining about our RFID report and was informed that this is July week 4... no scan this week....so I'm off by a week?  -_-  Meaning I was right the first time when I approached this thing from a logical angle. *sigh*  According to them we were supposed to scan last week.
> 
> Can someone else weigh in on this?  Are you scanning this week?  Is this July week 3 or 4?
> 
> Thnx!


Also the first week of this month was counted as June so wouldn't this be July Week 3?


----------



## RightArm (Jul 24, 2018)

nooooo said:


> Also the first week of this month was counted as June so wouldn't this be July Week 3?



Exactly what I was saying.  Fortunately someone from our sister store dropped in and they are scanning this week so we have determined that TSC made a mistake.   It's been a pain though.  *sigh*


----------



## Yetive (Jul 24, 2018)

R100.  Scanned this week.  It is week 3.


----------



## backroomguy (Jul 24, 2018)

R200 scanned today


----------



## ShipIt (Jul 24, 2018)

R200. We should have scanned today, but it didn't happen. Womp womp


----------



## Llamanatee (Jul 24, 2018)

ShipIt said:


> R200. We should have scanned today, but it didn't happen. Womp womp


It can be done any day from Tuesday to Friday.  I was going to do part today but I was needed elsewhere so I’m doing it all tomorrow.


----------



## ShipIt (Jul 24, 2018)

^ didn't know that, good to know. Our typical RFID tm (and she was good!) is out, so last time a softline TL did it while swearing to herself the whole time, got 50%, didn't submit it, and never ended up giving a damn. We shall see what happens this week!


----------



## RightArm (Jul 25, 2018)

My SRTL called TSC again today and they still insist it is NOT a Scan week.  LOL.  So, we're my supporting it and scanning anyway.  So weird.


----------



## Logo (Jul 25, 2018)

We remember it by whether its a pay week or not. Lol


----------



## RightArm (Jul 26, 2018)

LOL... well, that's not our problem.  Everyone I've spoken to so far IS scanning this week.  If there is anyone out there who is NOT scanning....they haven't spoken up yet.  TSC, however, after two calls is still insisting this is NOT a scan week.  And yet one of our sister stores in the same district is scanning this week and not having an issue.  The problem is that they're not acknowledging our scans during the week that everyone else is scanning and it's screwing up our metrics. ><


----------



## Llamanatee (Aug 24, 2018)

I'm one scan away from not having to do this shit anymore and people in their own departments are going to have to take some ownership.  I'm sure it will be a shit show or won't get done.  I don't care because I won't be there.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 2, 2018)

Bi-weekly RFID scan. Inventory was last night. Do I still do the scan? LOD said yes but she's just the fill-in while the big dogs catch up on sleep. I'm doing it but my numbers are way off the regular. Advice?


----------



## SpilledTea (Oct 3, 2018)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Bi-weekly RFID scan. Inventory was last night. Do I still do the scan? LOD said yes but she's just the fill-in while the big dogs catch up on sleep. I'm doing it but my numbers are way off the regular. Advice?



I believe I saw something on Workbench about counts being off being a known issue.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 3, 2018)

SpilledTea said:


> I believe I saw something on Workbench about counts being off being a known issue.


Thanks, we ended up not submitting the scan. Will redo it tomorrow. When I left at 3 yesterday there still was no definitive answer.


----------



## RightArm (Oct 4, 2018)

RFID scan is killing us.  Ever since we started overhauling the softlines backroom and corporate hit us with 2 million shoes and a helluva lot of other stuff we're struggling to unbox it's only got worse.  Couple that with the fact that some idiot lost the second gun and the battery charging station doesn't work and every battery head is cracked due to people yanking it out of the gun instead of sliding to the side before pulling up.....and I've about had it.  Can't even break 90% in softlines with this mess.  They've ordered another gun and more batteries but we'll see how long it takes to come in.  At least the new gun will have Zebra tracking on it so it can't be lost.  ><


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 13, 2018)

Is any other store receiving pallets of shoes that are not RFID tagged/encoded? Asking for a friend.


----------



## RightArm (Oct 17, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> Is any other store receiving pallets of shoes that are not RFID tagged/encoded? Asking for a friend.



My SRTL mentioned it today but I haven't seen the shoes to check since they're still up in the steel because they sent too many.


----------



## RightArm (Oct 17, 2018)

Is anyone struggling to get over 90% on A&A RFID lately?  I don't know why we're suddenly having issues.  We were doing fine before.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 31, 2018)

No problems lately with the A&A. 

Thank God today is a scan day. No pushing truck for me today. Happy halloween


----------



## SLLeadMe (Oct 31, 2018)

RightArm said:


> Is anyone struggling to get over 90% on A&A RFID lately?  I don't know why we're suddenly having issues.  We were doing fine before.




I am also struggling with my scan percentage. I was able to get my reject report down to only about 400 dpcis but my my recent scan was only just above 90%. My STL says it's now not the rejects that are hurting us but the "extras". Well how do you clear extras? He doesn't know. Well I don't know either because there is no extra report I'm aware of. But he wants the green. Anyone have any tips or insight? Is anyone else clearing rfid rejects weekly?


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 31, 2018)

How long does A&A scan take for y'all? I scan 8-3


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 31, 2018)

Do not scan SFS or flex hold locations. You'll get extras from those


----------



## Llamanatee (Oct 31, 2018)

Ringwraith917 said:


> How long does A&A scan take for y'all? I scan 8-3


I would scan from 6-1, but they wanted me to do everything at once.  Me being smart and fast at my job on Tuesday, I would do domestics, electronics, and everything else then.  I'm on LOA now and the person taking over is struggling because they are expected to do everything in the whole store on Wednesdays with the 6-1 hours.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 31, 2018)

no nix nein said:


> I would scan from 6-1, but they wanted me to do everything at once.  Me being smart and fast at my job on Tuesday, I would do domestics, electronics, and everything else then.  I'm on LOA now and the person taking over is struggling because they are expected to do everything in the whole store on Wednesdays with the 6-1 hours.


6-1 all departments? Impossible IMO.


----------



## Llamanatee (Oct 31, 2018)

Ringwraith917 said:


> 6-1 all departments? Impossible IMO.


I know she's been staying over.  That's their fault for not altering the schedule once changes were made to how the scan was done.


----------



## ISMike (Oct 31, 2018)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Do not scan SFS or flex hold locations. You'll get extras from those


If only it was actually this easy. Pallets of boxes to be picked up (by USPS etc) are always right next to things that need to be scanned for me.
And reshop right next to OPU holds


----------



## RightArm (Oct 31, 2018)

Takes me a full shift to scan A&A (8 hrs) but they have been working to put in fiber optic cable for the wifi system.  I hope that once they get that online that we'll actually be able to scan over 90%.  Our RFID scan has been lousy for several weeks now.  And no one's got time to clear any report or check for what's missing.  Too much to do as it is.  Not even sure we're going to get the scan done this week.  I told the SRTL it was a scan week but I'm tired of "owning" this mess.  ><


----------



## SpilledTea (Oct 31, 2018)

It takes us forever to do the scan. They want the dedicated owners to do their area and then pass it off. It works in theory, but not in practice. If we had more than two RFID scanners (and if our high volume SFS would rely on the A&A team more on scan days) and more than one extra battery, we'd be ok, I think. I did it all by myself yesterday, took my full shift, but there were unforseen circumstances & had to pause for about 2 hours. Only got to 90%, unfortunately.


----------



## RightArm (Oct 31, 2018)

It takes us forever with multiple batteries.  I have to come in and take the scanner and the battery out of the second scanner and then put a spare in the second scanner and come back an hour later to do the same with the last spare battery so that I can have 2 full batteries in my device holder for my shift.  Otherwise it's not happening.  And then in our store SFS is CONSTANTLY losing the damn guns  OR guest services takes them for their scan and NEVER puts them back (just tosses them in one of their drawers). I think every store should have four.  One for A&A, one for Hardlines/Electronics, one for GS/SFS, and one extra just in case.  But we know that will never happen.


----------



## Llamanatee (Nov 20, 2018)

How’s the mess that is RFID going for everyone?


----------



## Yetive (Nov 20, 2018)

Suspended through new year.


----------



## Llamanatee (Nov 20, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Suspended through new year.


Learned from last Christmas I see.


----------



## RightArm (Nov 20, 2018)

So, no RFID till after New Years?  Was that on workbench?


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Nov 20, 2018)

My TL showed me part of an email he got. Idk if it was on workbench sorry. Only the baby registry scan needs to be done


----------



## RightArm (Nov 26, 2018)

Yetive said:


> Suspended through new year.



Hey, was that on workbench?  I've been trying to find out "officially" that we're suspended till the new year in case my leadership asks.  I looked on workbench but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 26, 2018)

I don't remember.  We discussed it at our q4 meeting.  You should still be able to find where it tells you to keep scanning the registry kits.  I believe it talks about scanning kits during the RFID moratorium.


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 28, 2018)

RightArm said:


> So, no RFID till after New Years?  Was that on workbench?


Came to the stl. January is when it starts again


----------



## allnew2 (Nov 28, 2018)

no nix nein said:


> I would scan from 6-1, but they wanted me to do everything at once.  Me being smart and fast at my job on Tuesday, I would do domestics, electronics, and everything else then.  I'm on LOA now and the person taking over is struggling because they are expected to do everything in the whole store on Wednesdays with the 6-1 hours.


I have it split in 3 days . And on the days for a&a i get my team member at 4 am to start with the sales floor and by lunch she gets in the backroom. That way she has no guest interruptions. Honestly whatever times she wants to come in I just change the schedule to fit what’s best for the business as they like to call it.


----------



## Bullseye01 (Dec 12, 2018)

How do you sync the RFID gun to your mydevice? I had to do some epicks on the floor tonight looking for clothing that isn't on the Plano.


----------



## OrderSickUp (Dec 12, 2018)

Bullseye01 said:


> How do you sync the RFID gun to your mydevice? I had to do some epicks on the floor tonight looking for clothing that isn't on the Plano.



Settings app - > Bluetooth icon in the top right - > Look for the device; if it's not there, make sure the Bluetooth button on the RFID is on, and then hit the refresh button on the Zebra and the scanner should pop up for pairing.


----------



## paokinawa (Dec 31, 2018)

Anyone know when this starts back up?


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 31, 2018)

paokinawa said:


> Anyone know when this starts back up?


January 19


----------



## BoxCutter (Dec 31, 2018)

Damn, has it really been over two years since Spot started RFID scanning? Thank God I got out of it after about six months.


----------



## hufflepuff (Dec 31, 2018)

BoxCutter said:


> Damn, has it really been over two years since Spot started RFID scanning? Thank God I got out of it after about six months.



Ah, remember back when 50k items was a full scan? 😂 Part of me almost misses doing it. Sometimes.

I just reread some of out early posts on this thread, when we had to figure out the process all together. What a mess that was.


----------



## Bosch (Dec 31, 2018)

hufflepuff said:


> Ah, remember back when 50k items was a full scan? 😂 Part of me almost misses doing it. Sometimes.
> 
> I just reread some of out early posts on this thread, when we had to figure out the process all together. What a mess that was.



It still is a mess.. Let's be real..


----------



## Bosch (Dec 31, 2018)

Tainted Kool aid said:


> Is it bad since they rolled out modernization I haven't done RFID because there is no time for it? I used to do it religiously and was always green. Good news no one has said anything about it.



I was the one who rolled it out in my store, when this end to end bullshit started and the backroom started to going to shit I bailed on it and went to backroom then to SFS.. Cause I wanted no part of it.


----------



## allnew2 (Dec 31, 2018)

Tainted Kool aid said:


> Is it bad since they rolled out modernization I haven't done RFID because there is no time for it? I used to do it religiously and was always green. Good news no one has said anything about it.


They didn’t said anything because they shut it down until Jan 19


----------



## RhettB (Dec 31, 2018)

allnew2 said:


> January 19



I believe the daily suspect audit also restarts then too.


----------



## RightArm (Dec 31, 2018)

allnew2 said:


> January 19



Is this on workbench?  I need to go looooook  ><


----------



## Llamanatee (Feb 1, 2019)

Looks like I'm doing RFID again on the latest schedule posted.  My store is still adamant about doing it on Wednesdays for all departments, and having one person do it.  I'm scheduled 5 hours.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Feb 1, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> Looks like I'm doing RFID again on the latest schedule posted.  My store is still adamant about doing it on Wednesdays for all departments, and having one person do it.  I'm scheduled 5 hours.


You're being set up for failure. I'm in an A level super, and get 3 days, 6.5 hours each day. 5 hours for all seems unattainable to me. I guess at the end of your shift, let leadership know how far you got, to what percent, and wish them luck on finishing it.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 1, 2019)

We are low volume.  5 hours is plenty for us.


----------



## Llamanatee (Feb 1, 2019)

Yetive said:


> We are low volume.  5 hours is plenty for us.


we are not low volume.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 1, 2019)

My condolences


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 1, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> Looks like I'm doing RFID again on the latest schedule posted.  My store is still adamant about doing it on Wednesdays for all departments, and having one person do it.  I'm scheduled 5 hours.


Insane I’m a AAA+ store for softlines takes 8 hours , I always have 2 people scheduled just for that day . I have it span in 3 days . 2 people for A&A , 2 people for c&d and fan central and the next day for electronics 1 person.


----------



## Llamanatee (Feb 1, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> You're being set up for failure. I'm in an A level super, and get 3 days, 6.5 hours each day. 5 hours for all seems unattainable to me. I guess at the end of your shift, let leadership know how far you got, to what percent, and wish them luck on finishing it.





allnew2 said:


> Insane I’m a AAA+ store for softlines takes 8 hours , I always have 2 people scheduled just for that day . I have it span in 3 days . 2 people for A&A , 2 people for c&d and fan central and the next day for electronics 1 person.


Last I heard we were B volume.  Before RFID switched, it would take me about 2 hours to do Hardlines on Tuesday and about 7 to 8 hours to do softlines on Wednesdays.  So they want 9 hour results in 5 hours.


----------



## Llamanatee (Feb 15, 2019)

Modernization and vehicles with product everywhere makes RFID pointless at my store.


----------



## Llamanatee (Mar 13, 2019)

Is RFID ever going to roll out to other departments or is it going away anytime soon?  Who has good numbers and/or actual leaders that care about it?


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Mar 13, 2019)

Decent numbers in dom/fancentral. Bad A&a and electronics. I suspect the salvage process is broken in those depts at my store. I'm just a TM so I communicated my concerns to leads and keep scanning fruitlessly


----------



## SLPumpkin (Mar 15, 2019)

First time doing RFID and I had over 100,000 scans for A&A. I was allotted 4 hours, but it took me 6-7 to get <95% it was BRUTAL.


----------



## HLN13 (Mar 25, 2019)

Can anyone give me a step by step for RFID including how to get started and which areas to scan? I’m scheduled for it later this week and have never done it. I’ve RFIDed to find clothing all the time, so I’m very comfortable with using it within Epick. I’ve never done the entire scan though. I know I need to shoot for 95-100% (at my store). Can anyone give me a step-by-step?


----------



## Overadecade (Mar 25, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Decent numbers in dom/fancentral. Bad A&a and electronics. I suspect the salvage process is broken in those depts at my store. I'm just a TM so I communicated my concerns to leads and keep scanning fruitlessly



Speaking of salvage...  what's to stop all the stuff that's not supposed to be in inventory anymore like salvage and picked/packed SFS getting zapped and scanned?  Since that scanner picks up things halfway across the store no matter where you point it.
We have huge SFS volume, and more OPU than we can stuff at the front end...


----------



## RightArm (Mar 25, 2019)

HLN13 said:


> Can anyone give me a step by step for RFID including how to get started and which areas to scan? I’m scheduled for it later this week and have never done it. I’ve RFIDed to find clothing all the time, so I’m very comfortable with using it within Epick. I’ve never done the entire scan though. I know I need to shoot for 95-100% (at my store). Can anyone give me a step-by-step?



1. Get RFID gun ready and connected.
2. Sign into RFID program.  (Same program you use to locate items.)
3. Up top it says "Locate, Encode, Cycle Count".    Tap on "Cycle Count"
4. Select "choose departments"  and you should get a drop list.
5. Select area from list.  You have options between Domestics, Electronics, A&A, Guest Services, and Entire Store.    [Do not select entire store unless 
    your ETL/TL wants you to do the entire store.]
6. Once you've selected the area you're scanning, hit "create task".  That should bring you to the front page that says "start inventory" and "complete
    scan" on  the bottom.  Hit "start scan" and go.  I think when you hit "start" it turns to "stop" and you hit the same button if you need to pause.
7.  If you hit the other tab called "statistics" that lists the dpci's you're scanning you'll see a total at top.  Periodically you will need to swipe down 
     on the "statistics" screen to get the numbers to update.  Do not do it constantly.  I usually do it every time the zebra falls asleep.  This list will tell 
     you what you need to scan for by department number (first 3 numbers in the dpci) and break down the areas so you know what percent you have
     in each area.
8.  When you reach desired % or run out of time hit the tab that says "scanning" to go back to the front page.  Then hit "complete scan" on bottom
     right.  It will pop up with a note that says "you are at blah blah % are you sure you want to complete scan"  then you put your finger on the
     yellow dot and slide it to the right.  If you do it right it will change the page and up top say "scan sent".

===========================

If you look at the "statistics" list it will you show you the departments you are scanning for each area.  In A&A you scan EVERYTHING and don't forget to go to the back room and truck side.  Domestics now includes "fan central"... so after you scan bath, bedding, curtains, rugs, and kitchen towels/linens... then head over to fan central.  Electronics is generally hey day and some other small items.  Guest Services is JUST the registry kits and they scan EVERY week wheras the rest of the areas are only scanned every other week.  It takes us in our store (due to connectivity with blue tooth and wifi) the entire day to do A&A.  Domestics can usually be done in 3 to 4 hours ... whereas Electronics takes about an hour and Guest Services just a few minutes.

Hope that helps.


----------



## RightArm (Mar 25, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Decent numbers in dom/fancentral. Bad A&a and electronics. I suspect the salvage process is broken in those depts at my store. I'm just a TM so I communicated my concerns to leads and keep scanning fruitlessly



This gets me.  If the purpose of RFID is to take inventory then why DING a score due to salvage left behind?  We've started purging through our stock room and our numbers are going up.  This to me is stupid.  I believe salvage and actual on hands should be treated separately.  If I have every item you need of a department code but you tell me that dept is at 75% because there's salvage then how I'm going to know what it is that's missing or in this case added that shouldn't be?  If you want 10 items and I have those 10 items plus 5 more I'm not supposed to have it should still read as 100% because I have all of what you are counting.  To have it read less just because there is salvage is counterproductive.


----------



## HLN13 (Mar 25, 2019)

RightArm said:


> 1. Get RFID gun ready and connected.
> 2. Sign into RFID program.  (Same program you use to locate items.)
> 3. Up top it says "Locate, Encode, Cycle Count".    Tap on "Cycle Count"
> 4. Select "choose departments"  and you should get a drop list.
> ...


Wonderful, I have the entire store to do in an eight hour shift.... don’t know how that’s gonna go. Thanks for the advice though, definitely helps a lot!


----------



## SpilledTea (Mar 25, 2019)

HLN13 said:


> Wonderful, I have the entire store to do in an eight hour shift.... don’t know how that’s gonna go. Thanks for the advice though, definitely helps a lot!



If your store isn't semi-high volume this is probably doable, but it takes almost 8 hours to scan just A&A at my store. 

Good luck!


----------



## RightArm (Mar 25, 2019)

SpilledTea said:


> If your store isn't semi-high volume this is probably doable, but it takes almost 8 hours to scan just A&A at my store.
> 
> Good luck!



Ours too.... between 90K and 100K dpci's.


----------



## RightArm (Mar 25, 2019)

HLN13 said:


> Wonderful, I have the entire store to do in an eight hour shift.... don’t know how that’s gonna go. Thanks for the advice though, definitely helps a lot!



You might want to select A&A by itself and do that the first four hours and forty-five minutes.  Get the best you can and send before lunch.  Then do domestics for 2 hours and electronics for 30 min.  Guest Services should be done by the Guest Service TMs.  I find that if you group them as "whole store" that it takes even longer to reach the % you want to reach.  Good luck!


----------



## HLN13 (Mar 25, 2019)

SpilledTea said:


> If your store isn't semi-high volume this is probably doable, but it takes almost 8 hours to scan just A&A at my store.
> 
> Good luck!


We’re an A+ sales store but I don’t know how that relates to RFID. We are the biggest store in our district though. Also recently remodeled and Softlines accounts for probably 55% of the store.


----------



## HLN13 (Mar 25, 2019)

RightArm said:


> You might want to select A&A by itself and do that the first four hours and forty-five minutes.  Get the best you can and send before lunch.  Then do domestics for 2 hours and electronics for 30 min.  Guest Services should be done by the Guest Service TMs.  I find that if you group them as "whole store" that it takes even longer to reach the % you want to reach.  Good luck!


Do you have any tips for how to make the % go up faster? I know it can be done as our regular RFID person always gets it done in 8 hours, but I’m sure she knows all the tips and tricks to make it go faster.. like, do you scan freight right away? Do you even scan the Softlines stray bin or does that interfere with OPU rfid tags? Do you scan all of electronics or just the phone charger aisle (with the Heydey?)


----------



## SpilledTea (Mar 25, 2019)

RightArm said:


> Ours too.... between 90K and 100K dpci's.



Same 😩


----------



## Llamanatee (Mar 26, 2019)

I think softlines was 110,000 the last time I did the scan.
I don’t think anyone cares anymore.
I still get scheduled 5 hours to do the whole store.


----------



## Llamanatee (Mar 26, 2019)

HLN13 said:


> Do you have any tips for how to make the % go up faster? I know it can be done as our regular RFID person always gets it done in 8 hours, but I’m sure she knows all the tips and tricks to make it go faster.. like, do you scan freight right away? Do you even scan the Softlines stray bin or does that interfere with OPU rfid tags? Do you scan all of electronics or just the phone charger aisle (with the Heydey?)


You have to do all hey day stuff, which is on multiple aisles and in the backroom.  There is also some stuff on the tv accessory back wall, Phillips maybe?, that is included.


----------



## HLN13 (Mar 26, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> You have to do all hey day stuff, which is on multiple aisles and in the backroom.  There is also some stuff on the tv accessory back wall, Phillips maybe?, that is included.


For scanning the backroom, do you need to get on a ladder and physically scan every shelf?


----------



## RightArm (Mar 26, 2019)

HLN13 said:


> For scanning the backroom, do you need to get on a ladder and physically scan every shelf?



The RFID gun is supposed to be able to reach 50 feet.  I don't climb ladders unless it's the end of the day and numbers are still low.  Then I'll climb the ladders.


----------



## HLN13 (Mar 26, 2019)

RightArm said:


> The RFID gun is supposed to be able to reach 50 feet.  I don't climb ladders unless it's the end of the day and numbers are still low.  Then I'll climb the ladders.


I ended up with 95/96% in all the areas. Took me about 5.5 hours total. ETL said they pretty good for my first time and said I didn’t need to keep scanning, so. Only REALLY bad number I got was like 75% in Sunglasses... and I looked fucking EVERYWHERE for those fuckers


----------



## BoxCutter (Mar 27, 2019)

HLN13 said:


> Only REALLY bad number I got was like 75% in Sunglasses... and I looked fucking EVERYWHERE for those fuckers



Did you pull down the understock doors at the bottom of the displays and scan those items. I found that the scanning wand picked up more if you pulled the bags of sunglasses out and scanned them.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Mar 31, 2019)

We have these metal white cubes on the sales floor in accessories. The lids come off and there may be merchandise inside.


----------



## RightArm (Mar 31, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> We have these metal white cubes on the sales floor in accessories. The lids come off and there may be merchandise inside.



Ours are drawers and the lids don't come off but the drawer pulls out.  I forgot about the bunker in wild fable, though.  Wonder if that thing holds any jewelry right  now.  -_-


----------



## Llamanatee (Apr 6, 2019)

With modernization and DBOs not working on non truck days, I wonder how my store is going to have GM do their RFID.  I also wonder when Style is going to take ownership of theirs.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Apr 6, 2019)

I'll keep doing it as long as they want. More hours on my paycheck


----------



## Llamanatee (Apr 6, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> I'll keep doing it as long as they want. More hours on my paycheck


Since they don’t give me enough time and our backroom is a cluster fuck, it might be better for DBOs to do it at my store.


----------



## RightArm (Apr 9, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> With modernization and DBOs not working on non truck days, I wonder how my store is going to have GM do their RFID.  I also wonder when Style is going to take ownership of theirs.



Definitely ASANTS..... in our store Style has struggled to get Hardlines and Electronics to take care of their own.  I think we are finally getting there.  Shoot...I'd gladly trade with them... a mere 10K and 1+K dpcis versus our near 100K.... -_-


----------



## Llamanatee (Apr 9, 2019)

RightArm said:


> Definitely ASANTS..... in our store Style has struggled to get Hardlines and Electronics to take care of their own.  I think we are finally getting there.  Shoot...I'd gladly trade with them... a mere 10K and 1+K dpcis versus our near 100K.... -_-


Electronics is the easiest one 😂


----------



## Llamanatee (Apr 25, 2019)

Someone posted our softlines break out area from a double truck on reddit.  The thing is, it would still look like this if there wasn’t a double truck.  I’ve only been able to walk through the area once since January and that was when they sent a group of people from other stores to clean up because Brian Cornell was in town.



This is why I don’t try for RFID.  I’m not my breaking my neck for it.  I’ll scan the floor and get what I can in the back, which these days isn’t much.  There’s also a few pallets or flats of shoes under the steel that’s been there for a while.


----------



## CrypticTM (Apr 25, 2019)

Questions for this thread.  How does Wifi or lack of Wifi effect the RFID scan?  Can multiple people work on an RFID scan at once if we have multiple RFID guns on hand and selected Entire store?


----------



## ShortTM (Apr 25, 2019)

Might be a stupid question but I don't  do RFID. What does the percentage mean? Is it how much of the expected inventory you found?


----------



## Llamanatee (Apr 25, 2019)

CrypticTM said:


> Questions for this thread.  How does Wifi or lack of Wifi effect the RFID scan?  Can multiple people work on an RFID scan at once if we have multiple RFID guns on hand and selected Entire store?


I think someone did mention once that two people can scan at the same time, but I think that was before they implemented different categories to open up and you did certain areas on certain days.  

I imagine you need the WiFi so it knows what items it is looking for, unless it is downloaded and stored on the handset which I doubt.  You also need the WiFi for it to update your number during the scan, since it submits and stores your progress as you go along.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Apr 25, 2019)

@CrypticTM You need Wi-Fi to send the scans in as you go, every 10 minutes or so at least (it does this automatically). Idk if more than 1 person can do the scan. As far As I know just 1 TM at a time, but I haven't checked in a while. 

@ShortTM Percentage of items expected that were actually found while scanning.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Apr 25, 2019)

@no nix nein 


Use the signing pole, strap your RFID gun to the end with a giant red rubber band to get to those hard to reach places.


----------



## Llamanatee (Apr 25, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> @no nix nein View attachment 7817
> Use the signing pole, strap your RFID gun to the end with a giant red rubber band to get to those hard to reach places.


Aisles are straight up blocked.  Can’t get down them and no place to move vehicles to without trapping myself in.


----------



## BoxCutter (Apr 25, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> I think someone did mention once that two people can scan at the same time, but I think that was before they implemented different categories to open up and you did certain areas on certain days.


Two people CAN scan at the same time. BUT they both have to be scanning in the same department. For example, two TMs can be scanning in Style, but one TM can't be scanning in Style and the other in Domestics. The system won't allow it


----------



## CrypticTM (Apr 25, 2019)

BoxCutter said:


> Two people CAN scan at the same time. BUT they both have to be scanning in the same department. For example, two TMs can be scanning in Style, but one TM can't be scanning in Style and the other in Domestics. The system won't allow it


But what if I selected "Entire Store" as the department?  Can two people work on it together then?  Like, I hit up A&A while the other person does Domestics?


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 25, 2019)

CrypticTM said:


> But what if I selected "Entire Store" as the department?  Can two people work on it together then?  Like, I hit up A&A while the other person does Domestics?


Yes but the other person needs to select all too


----------



## CrypticTM (Apr 25, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> Yes but the other person needs to select all too


Thats actually amazing.  This will make RFID significantly easier in the future at my store.


----------



## CrypticTM (Apr 25, 2019)

Final question.  If I want to redo a specific category that I think didn't get high enough, will that scan overrite the previous scan?  Say if someone accidentally "completes" a scan because they had to clock out early or something.  Also, what happens if the scan takes longer then the deadline given?


----------



## BoxCutter (Apr 26, 2019)

I believe once a scan is completed, that's it, no other scan can be submitted for that week. You have between Tuesday and Friday to do all scans. It is ridiculous to try to scan all areas in one day. One TM per day,  scanning one department per day, allows for greater accuracy and doesn't tie up two RFID wands for an entire day. Don't know what happens if you miss the deadline.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 29, 2019)

CrypticTM said:


> Final question.  If I want to redo a specific category that I think didn't get high enough, will that scan overrite the previous scan?  Say if someone accidentally "completes" a scan because they had to clock out early or something.  Also, what happens if the scan takes longer then the deadline given?


Yes you can override it if you do it in the same week of scan and if you complete it before 5pm. So let’s say my team member A scanned and got 70% and submitted , the next day I come in and redo the category and get 98% I submit and the new one I gets credited .


----------



## CrypticTM (Apr 30, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> Yes you can override it if you do it in the same week of scan and if you complete it before 5pm. So let’s say my team member A scanned and got 70% and submitted , the next day I come in and redo the category and get 98% I submit and the new one I gets credited .


I was told it was 4pm.  Is this an ASANTS thing or was this something changed recently?


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 30, 2019)

CrypticTM said:


> I was told it was 4pm.  Is this an ASANTS thing or was this something changed recently?


It’s always been 5pm they just said 4 to push you to do it by then


----------



## CrypticTM (Apr 30, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> It’s always been 5pm they just said 4 to push you to do it by then


So it'd be 5PM in whatever timezone you're in or is it like, 5PM CT?


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 30, 2019)

CrypticTM said:


> So it'd be 5PM in whatever timezone you're in or is it like, 5PM CT?


5pm CT


----------



## CrypticTM (Apr 30, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> 5pm CT


So being eastern standard time for me it'd be do at 6PM?


----------



## Llamanatee (Apr 30, 2019)

CrypticTM said:


> I was told it was 4pm.  Is this an ASANTS thing or was this something changed recently?


Yeah, it's always been 5pm.


----------



## allnew2 (Apr 30, 2019)

CrypticTM said:


> So being eastern standard time for me it'd be do at 6PM?


It would be 8 pm for eastern standard time .


----------



## ISMike (Apr 30, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> It would be 8 pm for eastern standard time .


Central is EST -1. PST to EST would be that 3 hour difference. 6PM is correct.


----------



## Llamanatee (May 9, 2019)

was told rfid is going back to being a weekly thing.

Confirm/deny?


----------



## WaywardHardlines (May 9, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> was told rfid is going back to being a weekly thing.
> 
> Confirm/deny?


I have been doing scans every other week and now I have a RFI shift two weeks in a row. No one has told me anything. I assumed it was a mistake but that makes sense.


----------



## Go2TL (May 9, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> was told rfid is going back to being a weekly thing.
> 
> Confirm/deny?


Confirm that it's a weekly thing according to our meeting this past Monday.


----------



## Llamanatee (May 9, 2019)

taytay said:


> Confirmed.


Starting when?  Because I'm not scheduled for it next week.


----------



## allnew2 (May 9, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> was told rfid is going back to being a weekly thing.
> 
> Confirm/deny?


It’s confirmed that rfid is weekly now yes


----------



## allnew2 (May 9, 2019)

no nix nein said:


> Starting when?  Because I'm not scheduled for it next week.


This sis the week that we started weekly


----------



## CrypticTM (May 16, 2019)

When does the week end officially for  RFID?


----------



## allnew2 (May 16, 2019)

CrypticTM said:


> When does the week end officially for  RFID?


Friday


----------



## Ringwraith917 (May 16, 2019)

Hmm I usually do RFID at my store. I was off the last 2 days. Haven't heard anything about this


----------



## RightArm (May 21, 2019)

WHYYYYYYYYYYY???  Just got back from time off to this "weekly RFID" thing.  Speaking for A&A we have TOO much to do as it is!!!       
-_-  I'd kill to have 10K or 2K dpcis like the other depts.... but 100K?  every week?  *cries*  (sorry...end rant)

I tried to be proactive and get this started today but I went into the equipment room to find that the only RFID gun on the charging station had the battery in crooked and the cover half off.  WTH?  Is it rocket science to put a battery in correctly these days?  Fixed it and set it in the charger and verified it was charging and my TL goes "do it tomorrow".  Okay then....


----------



## SpilledTea (May 23, 2019)

Since it's gone to weekly, SD has thrown me a bone and is scheduling a Style TM to do the scan. So, they scan the sales floor & then I'll do the backroom while they're on lunch. Actually got to 97.87% this week.


----------



## RightArm (May 23, 2019)

For A&A I run point on scan and we have a midshift gal that finishes.  When I come in I scan the back room, truck area, and my depts plus the two that are adjacent to mine which are small.  Then I hand off to a TM who scans all of boys, girls, and NIT.  Then she hands off to a TM who scans shoes and accessories.  Then it goes to the gal that finishes and she scans all of RTW and then if the score is not as good as we'd like she runs through any of the low areas.  When she is done she sends, making sure to send before 5pm.  In this manner 100K dpcis doesn't feel like such a chore.  -_-  I'm glad our TL decided to have us do it this way.  I used to do the entire scan myself and it took the whole shift and really left my hand hurting.  (Our wifi is not the greatest and still isn't after the upgrades.)  Now it may take a whole shift to scan but it's only a part of each person's shift, leaving them time to get other things done.  Also, my TL decided she isn't going to worry about the rest of the store anymore.  If they don't do their scan, that's on them.  lol  All I gotta say is, it's about time.


----------



## allnew2 (May 23, 2019)

SpilledTea said:


> Since it's gone to weekly, SD has thrown me a bone and is scheduling a Style TM to do the scan. So, they scan the sales floor & then I'll do the backroom while they're on lunch. Actually got to 97.87% this week.


How? What are your tricks ?


----------



## Ringwraith917 (May 23, 2019)

Nobody has informed me it's weekly again now at my store, so I'm scanning bi-weekly as normal until told otherwise. We didn't scan last week, and I'm not scheduled for it next week, so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## BoxCutter (May 24, 2019)

Yep, we haven't been told it's weekly either. Still doing it biweekly. Could weekly be a pilot in some stores or a district or group thing?


----------



## Llamanatee (May 24, 2019)

We missed one week since the weekly scans started again.  I was scheduled this week and I’m scheduled again next week.  It’s almost pointless to even try for a decent score giving that I had to just wave my arms over pallets that were all stacked in a corner of softlines and we have a bunch of shoes that have been sitting under the steel for at least 2 months.


----------



## BoxCutter (May 24, 2019)

Hey! My store's management today finally figured out today we have to do it weekly! Better late then never.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (May 31, 2019)

Yay I just got told to start the scan in domestics and Style. 430pm. Friday.
I said it's due at 5. 
"Just do it"
Ok


----------



## Llamanatee (May 31, 2019)

How long until they put rfid scan out of its misery.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (May 31, 2019)

Supposedly the light fixtures have RFID capability. At least that's what our last SFT (PMT?) told me


----------



## Ringwraith917 (May 31, 2019)

So by scanning after 5pm cst I'm just wasting time now, right?


----------



## JAShands (May 31, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> SFT (PMT?)


*PML


----------



## Llamanatee (May 31, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Supposedly the light fixtures have RFID capability. At least that's what our last SFT (PMT?) told me


Even in the back room where all the repacks of unsorted truck is? 🤣


----------



## allnew2 (May 31, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> So by scanning after 5pm cst I'm just wasting time now, right?


Yes


----------



## SpilledTea (Jun 11, 2019)

Are any of you hitting 98% consistently? What's the highest percentage that you've been able to get?


----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 11, 2019)

As long as the RFID Reject Report is worked every Monday, we can make 98% fairly regularly for that week.


----------



## RightArm (Jun 11, 2019)

It doesn't feel like RFID matters the way it first did.  I think A&A is the only one keeping up with the scans in our store and our SD doesn't seem to be pushing anyone so I doubt he's getting chewed out for it not getting done.   I feel like we have too much to do as it is.  Maybe that's because I struggle at the whole "multi-tasking" game.


----------



## SpilledTea (Jun 11, 2019)

Someone must have worked the reject report at my store, because until today we've never been over 97.5%


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jun 11, 2019)

97% is the highest I've gotten lately


----------



## Rarejem (Jun 12, 2019)

Where is the reject report found?  My leaders have "never heard of it".


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm lucky to get 90%.  Hard to hit 98% when repacks upon repacks of unsorted softlines is stacked up against walls, blocked, and on top of each other.  The aisles in the backroom are also inaccessible.

Our DTL gave extra hours, we got help from a sister store, so that they could clean it all up ASAP.  Curious to see what it looks like today when I do RFID.


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 12, 2019)

How do you clear out the reject report?


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 12, 2019)

Rarejem said:


> Where is the reject report found?  My leaders have "never heard of it".


I’m greenfield


----------



## BoxCutter (Jun 12, 2019)

It is buried in Greenfield. I don't recall off the top of my head where you dig down to it. Once I set my store and the parameters for the report, I export it as a CSV file and open in Excel. In audit adjust the discrepancy between rejected and expected. Expect massive amounts of corrections if your store hasn't done the report in awhile. Also, it may take 2 weeks of doing the report before you are 98% or above.


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 12, 2019)

BoxCutter said:


> It is buried in Greenfield. I don't recall off the top of my head where you dig down to it. Once I set my store and the parameters for the report, I export it as a CSV file and open in Excel. In audit adjust the discrepancy between rejected and expected. Expect massive amounts of corrections if your store hasn't done the report in awhile. Also, it may take 2 weeks of doing the report before you are 98% or above.


I found it it has 361 pages fuck my life


----------



## Llamanatee (Jun 12, 2019)

They stole hours from general merch to clean up softlines.  I was actually able to scan everything and got 92% because no one has ever done the reject report and probably don’t even know what it is.  I use to look at it before, but I barely have time to do scan and only work 3 days a week now.  🙃

I think departments have to do their own rfid now because I’m not scheduled anymore for it, but when I ask the DBOs about doing it they all look confused.  Oh well!


----------



## Rarejem (Jun 12, 2019)

allnew2 said:


> I’m greenfield


Found it and talked to our store director about it.  Ours is slightly more than 150 pages.  SD looked at it....  and realized that best practice is to work it weekly.  She had not been aware of its existence.  Thanks for the information!


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 12, 2019)

BoxCutter said:


> It is buried in Greenfield. I don't recall off the top of my head where you dig down to it. Once I set my store and the parameters for the report, I export it as a CSV file and open in Excel. In audit adjust the discrepancy between rejected and expected. Expect massive amounts of corrections if your store hasn't done the report in awhile. Also, it may take 2 weeks of doing the report before you are 98% or above.


Greenfield, replenishment , rfid.


----------



## PogDog (Jul 10, 2019)

Anyone know how to turn on the beeper? No sound when scanning. Tried holding mode. Tried holding mode+power. Nothing. Can't find any sound settings on the device either, less I'm not looking close enough.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Jul 10, 2019)

@PogDog it doesnt beep in RFID cycle count mode anymore, only for item locate.


----------



## PogDog (Jul 10, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> @PogDog it doesnt beep in RFID cycle count mode anymore, only for item locate.



Sorry, I was using it in locate mode through epick. Ship from store usage.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 11, 2019)

If inventory is supposed to correct all OHs in the store, why did my RFID score for every dept drop by 15%?


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Oct 11, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> If inventory is supposed to correct all OHs in the store, why did my RFID score for every dept drop by 15%?


Sounds like it did correct your counts and you’re scanning poorly. If you score dropped clearly you have that inventory and you’re not scanning it.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 11, 2019)

gsa4lyfe said:


> Sounds like it did correct your counts and you’re scanning poorly. If you score dropped clearly you have that inventory and you’re not scanning it.


Clearly they counted that inventory (whether or not we have that inventory depends on how accurate their counts were, which goes back to how well the store prepared said inventory for counting). I believe it was counted poorly.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (Oct 11, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Clearly they counted that inventory (whether or not we have that inventory depends on how accurate their counts were, which goes back to how well the store prepared said inventory for counting). I believe it was counted poorly.



Even a bad count wouldn’t have a 15% decrease in inventory. 15% is a huge discrepancy. My scan after inventory went from 96-97 every week to 99.5%


----------



## isthatathing (Nov 27, 2019)

Has anyone been told to audit from clearance tasks? Say you have markdowns in your tasklist that you know don't exist (ie swim or isaac mizrahi etc). I used to just activate the markdown and enter 0 when it asks how many. That's what we used to do in pricing. 

So anyway. My leader says we need to get into audit and zero the dpci before activating. For like 50 items for one area, I ended up just borrowing someone's zebra. Audit open on one and pricing on the other. 

Does this really help rfid???


----------



## Closingleadxvi (Jan 29, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> How do you clear out the reject report?


Did you ever find out?


----------



## allnew2 (Jan 29, 2020)

Closingleadxvi said:


> Did you ever find out?


Yes of course . Go to greenfield, rfid , reject detail report .and you do it in audit


----------



## Closingleadxvi (Jan 29, 2020)

Find the item on the floor and fix the count


----------



## Mikuhl (Jan 29, 2020)

isthatathing said:


> Has anyone been told to audit from clearance tasks? Say you have markdowns in your tasklist that you know don't exist (ie swim or isaac mizrahi etc). I used to just activate the markdown and enter 0 when it asks how many. That's what we used to do in pricing.
> 
> So anyway. My leader says we need to get into audit and zero the dpci before activating. For like 50 items for one area, I ended up just borrowing someone's zebra. Audit open on one and pricing on the other.
> 
> Does this really help rfid???


We've been doing this in Toys which I don't think is RFID enabled so it must be some other reason. Probably to get them to stop showing up in clearance, and/or people ordering them.


----------



## daemon (Feb 11, 2020)

We had a rough rfid start but these days im the only one doing it so because I scan the same areas, I have been consistently over %99. I hate rfid because there is very little you can do if you suddenly don't make numbers and they make it out like it is your fault.


----------



## Llamanatee (Dec 31, 2020)

Is RFID still a thing?


----------



## Yetive (Dec 31, 2020)

Yes


----------



## daemon (Dec 31, 2020)

very much so, im still the one doing it.


----------



## Llamanatee (Dec 31, 2020)

daemon said:


> very much so, im still the one doing it.


I'm sure if I still worked at Target they would find a way for me to do it even with my limited availability.


----------



## Marvin Martian (Dec 31, 2020)

I actually used it for the first time today. Been with company almost 6 years. Did my best and the percentage was 89.33. Don't know if that is good or bad.


----------



## Llamanatee (Dec 31, 2020)

Marvin Martian said:


> I actually used it for the first time today. Been with company almost 6 years. Did my best and the percentage was 89.33. Don't know if that is good or bad.


It's bad.  I think the goal is 98% and higher but the last year that I did it, it was not attainable because other people weren't doing their part and other mess ups. I still got in the high 90s though.


----------



## Llamanatee (Dec 31, 2020)

Marvin Martian said:


> I actually used it for the first time today. Been with company almost 6 years. Did my best and the percentage was 89.33. Don't know if that is good or bad.


Obviously your store leadership doesn't care that much if they didn't communicate your goal to you.


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Feb 8, 2021)

Im in Region 300. Just a heads up. Check your dept 200 threshold items for EPC labels. A lot of ours didn't get any. Also hand towels and washcloths are still not getting any. I don't know whats up, but I told my ETL about it


----------



## MavDog (Feb 8, 2021)

Ringwraith917 said:


> Im in Region 300. Just a heads up. Check your dept 200 threshold items for EPC labels. A lot of ours didn't get any. Also hand towels and washcloths are still not getting any. I don't know whats up, but I told my ETL about it


I didn't think they were supposed to anymore...


----------



## vyrt (Feb 8, 2021)

Yeah we had the same issue in a r300 store where that stuff didn’t have rfid tags. But rgis came through and keyed stuff in and they think we do. So now rfid has been jacked for a month.


----------



## seasonaldude (Feb 8, 2021)

Same here in region 100.


----------

